# 2019 7-Round Mock Draft 3.0



## My Cozen Dylan

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved. If you repeatedly don't post you will be placed on auto-pick.

*Order:* We will use the authentic draft order as of the end of the first round of the Stanley Cup Playoffs.

*Picks:* The draft window will be from 8AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT) ET. All selections will be 4-hours long. Once the four hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS's Final Rankings. We auto 3 North Americans, then 1 European. NO GOALTENDERS AUTO'ED. *ANYONE CAN AUTO-PICK IF I AM NOT AROUND. AN AUTO-PICK CANNOT BE CHANGED ONCE THE NEXT PICK HAS BEEN MADE. NO EXCEPTIONS.

NOTE: All teams must have a minimum of FOUR and a maximum of TWELVE picks in any draft. The ONLY exception to this rule is if a REAL LIFE team has fewer or more than that AS OF NOW (Like CBJ).*

*Trades:* All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with an $83M maximum, $63M minimum Salary Cap. Use capfriendly.com as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2019, 2020, or 2021. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm.

*NEW RULE: Any pending UFAs that are TRADED must first negotiate with an agent. Agents ARE allowed to state that a player will opt to test free agency. This is to prevent GMs getting fleeced.*

NOTE: No trade can involve more than *FIVE* pieces per side, or *EIGHT* pieces total. Also, if any player gets traded who absolutely wouldn't be (McDavid, Crosby, etc), the deal also gets vetoed automatically. *Either GM can post the trade on the thread, but I need the other to confirm it. If the trade is borderline veto-worthy, PLEASE seek my approval first.*

*Rosters:* Please post your initial roster, and post an updated version when a trade is made. *Always include Cap status. When putting a roster in to calculate cap status, you must include AT LEAST 22 PLAYERS.*

After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them! *And POST THIS WITH YOUR PICK!!!* If you cannot PM for whatever reason (i.e. on a phone), ASK SOMEONE TO PM in your post.

Please, Do Not Announce Trades Until All Teams Have a GM

*DRAFT CLOCK BEGINS: TBA*

*GMs*
Anaheim Ducks: *heusy_79 Agent for pending Central UFAs*
Arizona Coyotes: *MasterMatt25*
Boston Bruins: *uncleben*
Buffalo Sabres: *Ristostadt Agent for pending Pacific UFAs*
Calgary Flames: *dathockeydoe*
Carolina Hurricanes: *jvr32*
Chicago Blackhawks: *5cotland*
Colorado Avalanche: *landy92mack29 Agent for pending Atlantic UFAs*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *Bowzer55*
Dallas Stars: *Rathbones*
Detroit Red Wings:* Stud Muffin*
Edmonton Oilers: *McMozesmadness Agent for pending Metropolitan UFAs*
Florida Panthers:* AveryStar4Eva*
Los Angeles Kings: *Habs76*
Minnesota Wild: *ViktorBaeArvidsson*
Montreal Canadiens: *TT1*
Nashville Predators: *King Weber*
New Jersey Devils: *Janne Niinimaa*
New York Islanders: *flyersdad*
New York Rangers: *QJL *
Ottawa Senators: *Makaveli*
Philadelphia Flyers: *flyersdad*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *Get North*
San Jose Sharks: *Teemu*
St. Louis Blues: *belair*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *uncleben*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Duke16*
Vancouver Canucks: *Tapdog*
Vegas Golden Knights: *OB5*
Washington Capitals: *Vanquish*
Winnipeg Jets: *lanky*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*
1. New Jersey Devils: *Jack Hughes, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
2. New York Rangers: *Kaapo Kakko, RW, TPS (Liiga)*
3. Chicago Blackhawks: *Bowen Byram, LHD, Vancouver (WHL)*
4. Colorado Avalanche (from Ottawa Senators): *Kirby Dach, C, Saskatoon (WHL)*
5. Los Angeles Kings: *Cole Caufield, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
6. Detroit Red Wings: *Vasily Podkolzin, RW, St. Petersburg (MHL)*
7. Ottawa Senators (from Buffalo Sabres via Vancouver): *Alex Turcotte, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
8. Philadelphia Flyers (from Edmonton Oilers): *Dylan Cozens, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*
9. Anaheim Ducks: *Trevor Zegras, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
10. Buffalo Sabres (from Vancouver Canucks): *Peyton Krebs, C, Kootneay (WHL)*
11. Edmonton Oilers (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Victor Soderstrom, RHD, Brynas (SHL)*
12. Minnesota Wild: *Matthew Boldy, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
13. Florida Panthers: *Philip Broberg, LHD, AIK (Allsvenskan)*
14. Arizona Coyotes: *Alex Newhook, C, Penticton (BCHL)*
15. Montreal Canadiens: *Cam York, LHD, USA NTDP (USHL)*
16. Colorado Avalanche: *Pavel Dorofeyev, LW, Magnitogorsk (MHL)*
17. Vegas Golden Knights: *Arthur Kaliyev, RW, Hamilton (OHL)*
18. New York Rangers (from Dallas Stars): *Moritz Seider, RHD, Mannheim (DEL)*
19. Vancouver Canucks (from Columbus Blue Jackets via Ottawa):* Raphael Lavoie, C, Halifax (QMJHL)*
20. Carolina Hurricanes: *Bobby Brink, RW, Sioux City (USHL)*
21. Dallas Stars (from Winnipeg Jets via NY Rangers): *Ryan Suzuki, C, Barrie (OHL)*
22. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Ville Heinola, LHD, Lukko (Liiga)*
23. Los Angeles Kings (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Jamieson Rees, C, Sarnia (OHL)*
24. Nashville Predators: *Jakob Pelletier, LW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
25. Washington Capitals: *Nils Hoglander, LW, Rogle (SHL)*
26. Calgary Flames: *Philip Tomasino, C, Niagara (OHL)*
27. Vancouver Canucks (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Spencer Knight, G, USA NTDP (USHL)*
28. Anaheim Ducks (from St. Louis Blues via Buffalo): *Thomas Harley, LHD, Mississauga (OHL)*
29. Ottawa Senators (from New York Islanders): *Lassi Thomson, RHD, Kelowna (WHL)*
30. Buffalo Sabres (from San Jose Sharks): *Connor McMichael, C, London (OHL)*
31. Vancouver Canucks (from Boston Bruins): *Brett Leason, RW, Prince Albert (WHL)*

*Round Two*
32. Vancouver Canucks (from Ottawa Senators): *Brayden Tracey, LW, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
33. Los Angeles Kings: *Matthew Robertson, LHD, Edmonton (WHL)*
34. New Jersey Devils: *Simon Holmstrom, RW, HV71 (SuperElit)*
35. Winnipeg Jets (from Detroit Red Wings): *Ilya Nikolayev, C, Yaroslavl (MHL)*
36. Carolina Hurricanes (from Buffalo Sabres): *Samuel Poulin, RW, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
37. Carolina Hurricanes (from New York Rangers): *Patrik Puistola, RW, Tappara (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
38. Edmonton Oilers: *Tobias Bjornfot, LHD, Djurgarden (SuperElit)*
39. Anaheim Ducks: *Egor Afanasyev, LW, Muskegon (USHL)*
40. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Vancouver Canucks): *Albin Grewe, RW, Djurgarden (SuperElit)*
41. Philadelphia Flyers: *Alex Vlasic, LHD, USA NTDP (USHL)*
42. Minnesota Wild: *Nathan Legare, RW, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
43. Chicago Blackhawks: *Mikko Kokkonen, LHD, Jukurit (Liiga)*
44. New York Islanders (from Florida Panthers via San Jose and Ottawa): *Nicholas Robertson, LW, Peterborough (OHL)*
45. Arizona Coyotes: *Anttoni Honka, RHD, JYP (Liiga)*
46. Montreal Canadiens: *Samuel Fagemo, LW, Frolunda (SHL)*
47. Colorado Avalanche: *Kaedan Korczak, RHD, Kelowna (WHL)*
48. Vegas Golden Knights: *Vladislav Kolyachonok, LHD, Flint (OHL)*
49. New York Rangers (from Dallas Stars): *Ryan Johnson, LHD, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
50. Montreal Canadiens (from Columbus Blue Jackets via Vegas): *Artemi Knyazev, LHD, Chicoutimi (QMJHL)*
51. Colorado Avalanche (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Nolan Foote, LW, Kelowna (WHL)*
52. Winnipeg Jets: *Yegor Spiridonov, C, Magnitogorsk (MHL)*
53. Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *John Beecher, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
54. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Maxim Cajkovic, RW, Saint John (QMJHL)*
55. New Jersey Devils (from Nashville Predators): *Jordan Spence, RHD, Moncton (QMJHL)*
56. Washington Capitals: *Marshall Warren, LHD, USA NTDP (USHL)*
57. New York Islanders (from Calgary Flames): *Alex Beaucage, RW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
58. Vancouver Canucks (from Tampa Bay Lightning via NY Rangers): *Jackson LaCombe, LHD, Shattuck St. Mary's (HS-MN)*
59. St. Louis Blues: *Vladislav Firstov, LW, Waterloo (USHL)*
60. Detroit Red Wings (from New York Islanders via Vegas): *Adam Beckman, LW, Spokane (WHL)*
61. Detroit Red Wings (from San Jose Sharks): *Martin Hugo Has, RHD, Tappara (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
62. New Jersey Devils (from Boston Bruins): *Robert Mastrosimone, LW, Chicago (USHL)*

*Round Three*
63. Carolina Hurricanes (from Ottawa Senators via Colorado): *Shane Pinto, C, Tri-City (USHL)*
64. Los Angeles Kings: *Daniil Misyul, LHD, Yaroslavl (MHL)*
65. Philadelphia Flyers (from New Jersey Devils via Edmonton): *Zachary Jones, LHD, Tri-City (USHL)*
66. Detroit Red Wings: *Karl Henriksson, C, Frolunda (SuperElit)*
67. Buffalo Sabres: *Henry Thrun, LHD, USA NTDP (USHL)*
68. Dallas Stars (from New York Rangers): *Jake Lee, LHD, Seattle (WHL)*
69. Florida Panthers (from Edmonton Oilers): *Antti Saarela, C, Lukko (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
70. New Jersey Devils (from Anaheim Ducks): *Samuel Bolduc, LHD, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
71. Ottawa Senators (from Vancouver Canucks via Buffalo): *Ethan Keppen, LW, Flint (OHL)*
72. Edmonton Oilers (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Marcus Kallionkieli, LW, Sioux City (USHL)*
73. Minnesota Wild: *Albert Johansson, LHD, Farjestad (SuperElit)*
74. Arizona Coyotes (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Valentin Nussbaumer, C, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
75. Nashville Predators (from Florida Panthers): *Harrison Blaisdell, C, Chilliwack (BCHL)*
76. Arizona Coyotes: *Matvey Guskov, C, London (OHL)*
77. Montreal Canadiens: *Nikita Alexandrov, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
78. Carolina Hurricanes (from Colorado Avalanche): *Semyon Chistyakov, LHD, Ufa (MHL)*
79. Vegas Golden Knights: *Michal Teply, LW, Benatky (Czech2)*
80. New Jersey Devils (from Dallas Stars): *Antti Tuomisto, RHD, Assat (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
81. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Daniil Gutik, LW, Yaroslavl (MHL)*
82. Carolina Hurricanes: *John Farinacci, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)*
83. Vegas Golden Knights (from Winnipeg Jets): *Mikhail Abramov, C, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
84. Ottawa Senators (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Billy Constantinou, RHD, Kingston (OHL)*
85. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Michael Vukojevic, LHD, Kitchener (OHL)*
86. Vegas Golden Knights (from Nashville Predators): *Domenick Fensore, LHD, USA NTDP (USHL)*
87. Los Angeles Kings (from Washington Capitals): *Rhett Pitlick, LW, Chaska (HS-MN)*
88. Calgary Flames: *Pyotr Kochetkov, G, Ryazan (VHL)*
89. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Dmitri Sheshin, RW, Magnitogorsk (MHL)*
90. St. Louis Blues: *Mads Soogard, G, Medicine Hat (WHL)*
91. New York Islanders (via Edmonton and Ottawa): *Tuukka Tieksola, RW, Karpat (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
92. San Jose Sharks: *Ben Brinkman, LHD, Minnesota (NCAA)*
93. Boston Bruins: *Drew Helleson, RHD, USA NTDP (USHL)*

*Round Four*
94. Buffalo Sabres (from Ottawa Senators): *Graeme Clarke, RW, Ottawa (OHL)*
95. Los Angeles Kings: *Egor Serdyuk, RW, Victoriaville (QMJHL)*
96. New Jersey Devils: *Simon Lundmark, RHD, Linkoping (SuperElit)*
97. Detroit Red Wings: *Cameron Rowe, G, USA NTDP (USHL)*
98. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Buffalo Sabres): *Massimo Rizzo, C, Penticton (BCHL)*
99. New Jersey Devils (from New York Rangers via Boston and Minnesota): *Dillon Hamaliuk, LW, Seattle (WHL)*
100. New York Rangers (from Edmonton Oilers via Vancouver and Boston): *Henri Nikkanen, C, Jukurit (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
101. Anaheim Ducks: *Blake Murray, C, Sudbury (OHL)*
102. Vancouver Canucks: *Alexander Campbell, LW, Victoria (BCHL)*
103. Buffalo Sabres (from Philadelphia Flyers via Ottawa): *Ryder Donovan, C, Duluth East (HS-MN)*
104. Florida Panthers (from Minnesota Wild via PIT, DAL, PIT, and ARI): *Case McCarthy, RHD, USA NTDP (USHL)*
105. Chicago Blackhawks: *Braden Doyle, LHD, Lawrence Academy (HS-MA) Auto-Pick*
106. Florida Panthers: *Cole Schwindt, RW, Mississauga (OHL)*
107. New York Islanders (from Arizona Coyotes): *Reece Newkirk, C, Portland (WHL)*
108. Montreal Canadiens: *Ryan Siedem, RHD, Central Illinois (USHL)*
109. Nashville Predators (from Colorado Avalanche): *Alexei Protas, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
110. Vegas Golden Knights: *Layton Ahac, LHD, Prince George (BCHL)*
111. Dallas Stars: *Judd Caulfield, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
112. Boston Bruins (from Columbus Blue Jackets via NY Rangers): *Dustin Wolf, G, Everett (WHL)*
113. Carolina Hurricanes: *Nolan Maier, G, Saskatoon (WHL)*
114. Winnipeg Jets: *Jack Malone, RW, Youngstown (USHL)*
115. Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Ilya Konovalov, G, Yaroslavl (KHL)*
116. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Justin Bergeron, LHD, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
117. Nashville Predators: *Leevi Aaltonen, RW, KalPa (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
118. Washington Capitals: *Rickard Hugg, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
119. Los Angeles Kings (from Calgary Flames via Montreal): *Jayden Struble, LHD, St. Sebastian's School (HS-MA) Auto-Pick*
120. St. Louis Blues (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Oleg Zaitsev, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
121. Toronto Maple Leafs (from St. Louis Blues): *Xavier Simoneau, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)*
122. Calgary Flames (from New York Islanders): *Matias Maccelli, LW, Dubuque (USHL)*
123. San Jose Sharks: *Max Wahlgren, RW, Modo (SuperElit)*
124. Chicago Blackhawks (from Boston Bruins): *Lucas Feuk, LW, Sodertalje (SuperElit)*

*Round Five*
125. Edmonton Oilers (from Ottawa Senators): *Patrick Moynihan, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
126. Los Angeles Kings: *Yevgeni Oksentyuk, RW, Soligorsk (Belarus)*
127. New Jersey Devils: *Colten Ellis, G, Rimouski (QMJHL)*
128. Detroit Red Wings: *Keean Washkurak, C, Mississauga (OHL)*
129. Washington Capitals (from Buffalo Sabres via Detroit): *Gianni Fairbrother, LHD, Everett (WHL) Auto-Pick*
130. New York Rangers:* Nikola Pasic, RW, Linkoping (SuperElit)*
131. Montreal Canadiens (from Edmonton Oilers): *Josh Nodler, C, Fargo (USHL)*
132. Anaheim Ducks: *Ronnie Attard, RHD, Tri-City (USHL)*
133. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Vancouver Canucks): *Brayden Pachal, RHD, Prince Albert (WHL)*
134. Philadelphia Flyers: *Andrei Pribylsky, RHD, Moscow (KHL)*
135. Vegas Golden Knights (from Minnesota Wild): *Michael Koster, LHD, Chaska (HS-MN)*
136. Montreal Canadiens (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Isaiah Saville, G, Tri-City (USHL)*
137. Florida Panthers: *Matthew Struthers, C, North Bay (OHL)*
138. Montreal Canadiens (from Arizona Coyotes via Los Angeles and Chicago): *Kristian Tanus, LW, LeKi (Mestis)*
139. Vegas Golden Knights (from Montreal Canadiens): *Cole Mackay, RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
140. Colorado Avalanche: *Sasha Mutala, RW, Tri-City (WHL)*
141. Vegas Golden Knights: *Bryce Brodzinski, RW, Blaine (HS-MN)*
142. Dallas Stars: *Kim Nousiainen, LHD, KalPa (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
143. Detroit Red Wings (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Maxence Guenette, RHD, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
144. Carolina Hurricanes: *Luke Toporowski, C, Spokane (WHL)*
145. Winnipeg Jets: *Filip Koffer, RW, Pardubice (Czech U19)*
146. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Aku Raty, RW, Karpat (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
147. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Hunter Jones, G, Peterborough (OHL)*
148. Nashville Predators: *Arvid Costmar, C, Linkoping (SuperElit)*
149. Minnesota Wild (from Washington Capitals via Montreal): *Josh Williams, RW, Medicine Hat (WHL)*
150. Calgary Flames: *Hugo Alnefelt, G, HV71 (SuperElit)*
151. Chicago Blackhawks (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Jere Innala, LW, HPK (Liiga)*
152. St. Louis Blues: *Liam Ross, LHD, Sudbury (OHL)*
153. Ottawa Senators (from New York Islanders): *Kirill Slepets, RW, Yaroslavl (MHL)*
154. San Jose Sharks: *Mason Millman, LHD, Saginaw (OHL)*
155. Boston Bruins: *Robert Griffin, C, Boston (NCDC)*

*Round Six*
156. Vancouver Canucks (from Ottawa Senators): *Maxwell Crozier, RHD, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
157. Los Angeles Kings: *Mattias Norlinder, LHD, Modo (SuperElit)*
158. Minnesota Wild (from New Jersey Devils): *Danil Antropov, LW, Oshawa (OHL)*
159. Detroit Red Wings: *Taro Jentzsch, C, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
160. Buffalo Sabres: *Ilya Mironov, LHD, Yaroslavl (MHL)*
161. Boston Bruins (from New York Rangers): *Hugo Leufvenius, C, Sarnia (OHL)*
162. Edmonton Oilers: *Nikita Okhotyuk, LHD, Ottawa (OHL)*
163. Anaheim Ducks: *Mitchell Brewer, LHD, Oshawa (OHL)*
164. New York Islanders (from Vancouver Canucks via Ottawa): *Anthony Romano, C, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
165. Philadelphia Flyers: *Peetro Seppala, LHD, KooKoo (Liiga)*
166. Minnesota Wild: *Lean Bergmann, LW, Iserlohn (DEL)*
167. Chicago Blackhawks: *Nando Eggenberger, LW, Oshawa (OHL)*
168. Florida Panthers: *Austen Swankler, C, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
169. Philadelphia Flyers (from Arizona Coyotes): *Garrett Pinoniemi, C, Holy Family Catholic (HS-MN)*
170. Montreal Canadiens: *Cole Moberg, RHD, Prince George (WHL)*
171. Colorado Avalanche: *Taylor Gauthier, G, Prince George (WHL)*
172. Minnesota Wild (from Vegas Golden Knights): *Mark Kastelic, C, Calgary (WHL)*
173. Dallas Stars: *Kalle Loponen, RHD, Hermes (Mestis)*
174. Arizona Coyotes (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Grant Silianoff, RW, Cedar Rapids (USHL) Auto-Pick*
175. Carolina Hurricanes: *Marc Del Gaizo, LHD, UMass Amherst (NCAA)*
176. Buffalo Sabres (from Winnipeg Jets): *Michael Gildon, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
177. Arizona Coyotes (from Pittsburgh Penguins: *William Francis, RHD, Cedar Rapids (USHL) Auto-Pick*
178. Buffalo Sabres (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Juuso Parssinen, C, TPS (Jr. A SM-liiga)*
179. Nashville Predators: *Matej Blumel, RW, Waterloo (USHL)*
180. New York Islanders (from Washington Capitals via VAN, BUF, and OTT): *Ethan Phillips, C, Sioux Falls (USHL)*
181. Colorado Avalanche (from Calgary Flames via Carolina): *Connor Horning, RHD, Swift Current (WHL)*
182. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Luka Burzan, RW, Brandon (WHL)*
183. Anaheim Ducks (from St. Louis Blues): *Nolan Hutcheson, LW, Sudbury (OHL)*
184. New York Islanders: *Ondrej Psenicka, RW, Sparta (Czech U19)*
185. San Jose Sharks: *Sam Stange, RW, Eau Claire North (HS-WI)*
186. Boston Bruins: *Adam Liska, LW, Bratislava (KHL)*

*Round Seven*
187. New York Islanders (from Ottawa Senators): *Ethan Haider, G, Minnesota (NAHL)*
188. Los Angeles Kings: *Vojtech Strondala, C, Trenic (Czech2)*
189. Dallas Stars (from New Jersey Devils via NY Rangers): *Henry Rybinski, LW, Seattle (WHL)*
190. Detroit Red Wings: *Danny Weight, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
191. Buffalo Sabres: *Trent Miner, G, Vancouver (WHL)*
192. Boston Bruins (from New York Rangers): *Erik Portillo, G, Frolunda (SuperElit)*
193. Edmonton Oilers: *Yegor Chinakhov, RW, Omsk (MHL)*
194. Chicago Blackhawks (from Anaheim Ducks): *Nikita Nesterenko, LW, Lawrenceville (HS-NJ)*
195. Edmonton Oilers (from Vancouver Canucks): *Nicholas Porco, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
196. Philadelphia Flyers: *Trevor Janicke, C, Central Illinois (USHL)*
197. Minnesota Wild: *Filip Cederqvist, LW, Vaxjo (SHL)*
198. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Chicago Blackhawks): *David Levin, LW, Sudbury (OHL)*
199. Florida Panthers: *Gunnarwolfe Fontaine, LW, Chicago (USHL)*
200. Philadelphia Flyers (from Arizona Coyotes): *Alexandr Darin, RW, Yaroslavl (MHL)*
201. Philadelphia Flyers (from Montreal Canadiens): *Roman Bychkov, LHD Yaroslavl (MHL)*
202. Colorado Avalanche: *Logan Barlage, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*
203. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Vegas Golden Knights): *Joseph Carroll, C, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
204. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Dallas Stars): *Greg Meireles, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
205. New York Rangers (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Jeremie Bucheler, RHD, Victoria (BCHL)*
206. St. Louis Blues (from Carolina Hurricanes via Calgary): *Amir Garayev, C, Stupino (MHL)*
207. Montreal Canadiens (from Winnipeg Jets): *Zachary Okabe, RW, Grand Prairie (AJHL)*
208. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Mitchell Brown, RHD, Tri-City (WHL)*
209. Minnesota Wild (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Roddy Ross, G, Seattle (WHL)*
210. Nashville Predators: *Janis Jerome Moser, LHD, Biel-Bienne (NLA)*
211. Washington Capitals: *Ilya Altybarmakyan, RW, SKA (MHL)*
212. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Calgary Flames via Ottawa): *Ludvig Hedstrom, LHD, Djurgarden (SuperElit) Auto-Pick*
213. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Brendan Bowie, RW, St. Andrew's (HS-ON)*
214. St. Louis Blues: *Jacob LeGuerrier, LHD, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)*
215. New York Islanders: *Brett Chorske, C, Edina (HS-MN)*
216. San Jose Sharks: *Tyce Thompson, RW, Providence (NCAA) Auto-Pick*
217. Carolina Hurricanes (from Boston Bruins via NY Rangers): *Filip Lindberg, G, UMass (NCAA)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Trade #1
To Philadelphia: Kevin Shattenkirk
To NY Rangers: Adam Ginning, Matthew Strome

Trade #2
To Vancouver: Chris Kreider, 2019 2nd (#58)
To NY Rangers: Kole Lind, Jett Woo, Artyom Manukyan

Trade #3
To Toronto: Mitchell Hoelscher
To New Jersey: Patrick Marleau, 2021 3rd

Trade #4
To New Jersey: Jimmy Vesey, Marc Staal (50% Retained)
To NY Rangers: 2020 4th, 2019 7th (#189)

Trade #5
To Buffalo: Marcus Foligno
To Minnesota: Linus Cronholm

Trade #6
To Minnesota: Steve Santini, 2019 6th (#158)
To New Jersey: Greg Pateryn, 2019 4th (#99)

Trade #7
To New Jersey: Brandon Tanev
To Winnipeg: Xavier Bernard

Trade #8
To Toronto: Jared Spurgeon
To Minnesota: Nikita Zaitsev (11.1% Retained), Connor Brown, Timothy Liljegren, 2020 3rd, 2019 7th (#209)

Trade #9
To Winnipeg: 2021 2nd
To Vancouver: Tyler Myers

Trade #10
To Edmonton: Mathieu Perreault
To Winnipeg: Ethan Bear, Kris Russell (17.5% Retained)

Trade #11
To Toronto: Adam Larsson, Cameron Hebig
To Edmonton: Kasperi Kapanen, Justin Holl, Emeli Rasanen, 2020 4th

Trade #12
To Detroit: Jacob Trouba
To Winnipeg: Filip Hronek, 2019 2nd (#35)

Trade #13
To Edmonton: Jean-Gabriel Pageau, 2019 5th (#125)
To Ottawa: Kyle Brodziak, Milan Lucic, Jesse Puljujarvi, 2019 3rd (#91)

Trade #14
To NY Islanders: Zemgus Girgensons
To Buffalo: 2020 3rd, 2021 7th

Trade #15
To Anaheim: Rasmus Ristolainen, Casey Fitzgerald
To Buffalo: Adam Henrique ($825K Retained), Nick Ritchie, Antoine Morand, Josh Mahura

Trade #16
To Vancouver: 2019 1st (#7)
To Buffalo: 2019 1st (#10), 2019 3rd (#71), 2019 6th (#180)

Trade #17
To Vancouver: JT Miller, Anton Stralman, 2019 1st (#27)
To Tampa Bay: Chris Tanev (32.6% Retained), Nikolai Goldobin, 2019 2nd (#40), 2019 5th (#133)

Trade #18
To Ottawa: 2019 1st (#7), 2019 6th (#164)
To Vancouver: 2019 1st (#19), 2019 2nd (#32), Alex Formenton

Trade #19
To Buffalo: Erik Gudbranson
To Pittsburgh: Scott Wilson, 2020 4th

Trade #20
To Philadelphia: 2019 1st (#8)
To Edmonton: 2019 1st (#11), 2019 3rd (#72), David Bernhardt

Trade #21
To Philadelphia: 2020 7th
To Ottawa: Andrew MacDonald, 2019 4th (#103)

Trade #22
To Vegas: Magnus Paajarvi
To Ottawa: Ryan Reaves

Trade #23
To Edmonton: Troy Stecher, 2019 7th (#195)
To Vancouver: Tyler Vesel, 2019 4th (#100)

Trade #24
To NY Rangers: 2019 1st (#18)
To Dallas: 2019 1st (#21), 2019 3rd (#68), 2019 7th (#189)

Trade #25
To Arizona: Jordan Schmaltz
To St. Louis: Emil Pettersson

Trade #26
To St. Louis: Scott Laughton, Alex Lyon
To Philadelphia: Robby Fabbri, 2020 2nd

Trade #27
To Ottawa: Tyler Bozak
To St. Louis: Cody Ceci

Trade #28
To Arizona: Josh Bailey
To NY Islanders: Derek Stepan, 2019 4th (#107)

Trade #29
To Minnesota: Matt Irwin
To Nashville: 2020 5th

Trade #30
To Vancouver: 2019 1st (#31), Marcus Johansson
To Boston: Sven Baertschi, Petrus Palmu, 2019 4th (#100), Conditional 2020 2nd

Trade #31
To Ottawa: 2019 1st (#29)
To NY Islanders: 2019 2nd (#44), 2019 3rd (#91), 2019 6th (#164)

Trade #32
To Dallas: T.J. Brodie, James Neal (10% Retained)
To Calgary: Denis Gurianov, 2021 5th

Trade #33
To Calgary: Samuel Blais
To St. Louis: Spencer Foo, 2019 7th (#206)

Trade #34
To Colorado: 2019 2nd (#51), 2019 6th (#181)
To Carolina: 2019 3rd (#63), 2019 3rd (#78)

Trade #35
To Ottawa: 2019 3rd (#71), 2019 6th (#180)
To Buffalo: 2019 4th (#94), 2019 4th (#103)

Trade #36
To NY Rangers: 2019 4th (#100)
To Boston: 2019 4th (#112), 2019 6th (#161)

Trade #37
To St. Louis: Ryan Callahan, Connor Ingram, 2019 4th (#120)
To Tampa Bay: Ville Husso, Zach Sanford

Trade #38
To Ottawa: 2019 5th (#153)
To NY Islanders: 2019 6th (#180), 2019 7th (#187)

Trade #39
To Philadelphia: 2019 7th (#200)
To Arizona: 2020 7th

Trade #40
To Dallas: 2020 7th
To Philadelphia: Valeri Nichushkin

Trade #41
To Philadelphia: William Karlsson, Jon Merrill, Nick Holden
To Vegas: Shayne Gostisbehere, 2020 4th


----------



## Get North

McCann(1.25m)-Crosby(8.7m)-Guentzel(6m)
Rust(3.5m)-Malkin(9.5m)-Kessel(6.8m)
Simon(750k)-Bjugstad(4.1m)-Hornqvist(5.3m)
Aston-Reese(1.2m)-Cullen(700k)-Lafferty(768k)
Blueger(800k)

Dumoulin(4.1m)-Letang(7.25m)
Maatta(4.083m)-Schultz(5.5m)
Johnson(3.25m)-Gudbranson(4m)
Pettersson(RFA)

Murray(3.75m)
DeSmith(1.25m)

Cap Space: 3.10m... 79.9m / 83m

*Signings:*
Matt Cullen - 1 year, 700,000
Zach Aston-Reese - 2 years, 1,200,000
Teddy Blueger - 2 years, 800,000

*Pending UFAs:*
LD Kevin Czuczman
RW Jimmy Hayes
G John Muse
RD Ethan Prow
RD Chad Ruhwedel
C/W Ben Sexton
LD Chris Summers
RD Zach Trotman
W Garrett Wilson

*Pending RFAs:*
Marcus Pettersson
Juuso Riikola
Adam Johnson
Joseph Blandisi
Macoy Erkamps
Blake Siebenaler
Jeff Taylor

*On The Block:*
Patric Hornqvist
Nick Bjugstad
Jack Johnson
Olli Maatta
Erik Gudbranson

*Needs:*
Cap Space
Top 9 winger
Casey DeSmith/Tristan Jarry

*Picks:*
2019 1st round pick
2019 Buffalo's 4th round pick
2019 5th round pick
2019 7th round pick
2019 Vegas' 7th round pick


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Signings
*
Jeff Skinner - 8 years, $70M ($8.75M AAV)
Jake McCabe - 2 years, $5M ($2.5M AAV)
Linus Ullmark - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV)
C.J. Smith - 2 years, $1.75M ($875K AAV)
Sean Malone - 2 years, $1.6M ($800K AAV)
Danny O'Regan - 1 year, $900K
Taylor Leier - 1 year, $850K
Evan Rodrigues - 1 year, $715K
Eric Cornel - 1 year, $715K

*Pending UFAs
*
Jason Pominville, Matt Moulson, Kyle Criscuolo, Kevin Porter, Matt Tennyson, Scott Wedgewood, Adam Wilcox

*RFAs Not Qualified
*
Remi Elie, Jack Dougherty, Brycen Martin

*RFAs Undecided
*
Johan Larsson

*Roster
*
#53 Jeff Skinner ($8,750,000) - #9 Jack Eichel ($10,000,000) - #23 Sam Reinhart ($3,650,000)
#20 Nick Ritchie ($1,498,925) - #13 Adam Henrique ($5,000,000) - #41 Victor Olofsson ($767,500)
#43 Conor Sheary ($3,000,000) - #37 Casey Mittelstadt ($925,000) - #92 Alex Nylander ($863,333)
#82 Marcus Foligno ($2,875,000) - #71 Evan Rodrigues ($715,000) - #72 Tage Thompson ($925,000)
x #21 Kyle Okposo ($6,000,000)

#26 Rasmus Dahlin ($925,000) - #62 Brandon Montour ($3,387,500)
#19 Jake McCabe ($2,500,000) - #44 Erik Gudbranson ($4,000,000)
#24 Lawrence Pilut ($925,000) - #4 Zach Bogosian ($5,142,857)
x #6 Marco Scandella ($4,000,000), #8 Casey Nelson ($812,500)

#40 Carter Hutton ($2,750,000)
#35 Linus Ullmark ($1,250,000)

Team Payroll (23 Players): $70,662,615
Buyout Cap Hit (Cody Hodgson): $791,667
Buyout Cap Hit (Vladimir Sobotka): $1,500,000
Buried Salary (Matt Hunwick): $1,175,000
Total Cap Hit: *$74,129,282

Rochester Americans
*
Taylor Leier - Rasmus Asplund - Danny O'Regan
C.J. Smith - Sean Malone - Arttu Ruotsalainen
Andrew Oglevie - Antoine Morand - Wayne Simpson
XXX - Christopher Brown - XXX

Josh Mahura - Zach Redmond
Jacob Bryson - William Borgen
Brandon Hickey - Matt Hunwick
x Devante Stephens

Ukko-Pekka Luukkonen - Jonas Johansson

*Non-AHL Prospects
*
CHL - C Peyton Krebs (1st), C Connor McMichael (1st), C Matej Pekar (4th), RW Graeme Clarke (4th), G Trent Miner (7th)

NCAA - LHD Mattias Samuelsson (2nd), LHD Henry Thrun (3rd), C Ryder Donovan (4th), LW Brett Murray (4th), RHD Philip Nyberg (5th), LW Michael Gildon (6th), LW Linus Weissbach (7th)

Europe - C Marcus Davidsson (2nd), RHD Oskari Laaksonen (3rd), RHD Miska Kukkonen (5th), LHD Ilya Mironov (6th), C Juuso Parssinen (6th), LHD William Worge Kreu (7th)

*Draft Picks*

2020 - 1st (BUF), 2nd (BUF), 3rd (SJ), 3rd (NYI), 5th (BUF), 7th (BUF), 7th (DAL)
2021 - 1st (BUF), 2nd (BUF), 2nd (STL), 3rd (BUF), 4th (BUF), 5th (BUF), 6th (BUF), 7th (BUF), 7th (NYI)

*Trades
*
To Buffalo: Marcus Foligno
To Minnesota: Linus Cronholm

To Buffalo: 2020 3rd, 2021 7th
To NY Islanders: Zemgus Girgensons

To Vancouver: 2019 1st (#7)
To Buffalo: 2019 1st (#10), 2019 3rd (#71), 2019 6th (#180)

To Buffalo: Adam Henrique ($825K Retained), Nick Ritchie, Antoine Morand, Josh Mahura
To Anaheim: Rasmus Ristolainen, Casey Fitzgerald

To Buffalo: Erik Gudbranson
To Pittsburgh: Scott Wilson, 2020 4th

To Ottawa: 2019 3rd (#71), 2019 6th (#180)
To Buffalo: 2019 4th (#94), 2019 4th (#103)


----------



## Teemu

Couture (6)-Pavelski (UFA)-Meier (RFA)
Kane (7)-Hertl (5.625)-Doonskoi (UFA)
Nyquist (UFA)-Gambrell (1.1)-Lebanc (RFA)
Sorenson (1.5)-Goodrow (.925)-M. Karlsson (2)
Suomela (1.1)

Simek (.675)-Burns (8)
Vlasic (7)-E. Karlsson (UFA)
Dillon (3.27)-Wood (0.8)
Ryan (RFA)

Jones (5.75)
Dell (1.9)

Nyquist rights for sale. Karlsson available but deal should compare to the OTT-SJ one.


----------



## lanky

Go Jets Go
Ehlers - Scheifele - Laine
Connor - Little - Wheeler
Vesalainen - Hayes - Roslovic
Copp - Lowry - Appleton
Spacek

Morrissey - Byfuglien
Kulikov - Hronek
Niku - Poolman
Russell

Hellebuyck
Berdin

Cap hit: $82.97m

FAs Released
Brandon Tanev W
Par Lindholm LW
Matt Hendricks C
Tyler Myers RD
Ben Chiarot LD
Nathan Beaulieu LD
Joe Morrow LD
Bogdan Kiselvich LD
Laurent Brossoit G
Eric Comrie G

FAs Extended
Kevin Hayes 6y $6m
Patrick Laine 3y $7.5m
Kyle Connor 4y $7m
Andrew Copp 5y $3m

Top Prospects
Dylan Samberg LD
David Gustafsson C
Jonathan Kovacevic RD
Ethan Bear RD
Logan Stanley LD

Trades
-Trouba for Filip Hronek and pick 35
-Perreault for Kris Russell (700k retained) and Ethan Bear
-Myers for Vancouver's 2021 2nd round pick
-Tanev for Xavier Bernard

2019 Draft Picks

PickNameHeightPositionShootsPts/GmLeague2-35Ilya Nikolayev6’0CL0.61MHL2-52Yegor Spiridonov6’2CR0.95MHL4-114John Malone6'1RWR1.04USHL5-145Filip Koffer5'10RWL1.12Czech U19
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## QJL

*New York Rangers

Roster
*
Pavel Buchnevich (4.8m) - Mika Zibanejad (5.35m) - Kaapo Kakko (0.925m)
Vladislav Namestnikov (4.0m) - Filip Chytil (0.894m) - Vitali Kravtsov (0.925m)
Brendan Lemieux (1.9m) - Brett Howden (0.863m) - Ryan Strome (3.1m)
Boo Nieves (1.3m) - Lias Andersson (0.894m) - Jesper Fast (1.85m)

Brady Skjei (5.25m) - Tony DeAngelo (4.8m)
Libor Hajek (0.833m) - Adam Fox (0.925m)
Frederik Claesson (2.3m) - Neal Pionk (1.9m)
Yegor Rykov (0.925m) - Brendan Smith (4.35m)

Henrik Lundqvist (8.5m)
Alexandar Georgiev (0.793m)
Igor Shestyorkin (0.925m)

Buried: Matt Beleskey (0.825m cap hit)
Retained: Ryan Spooner (0.9m cap hit) & Kevin Shattenkirk (3.325m)
Buy out: Dan Girardi (3.611m cap hit)

Cap Hit: 66.913m / 83m

*NHL Signings
*
Tony DeAngelo - 4.8m x 6 years
Pavel Buchnevich - 4.8m x 4 years
Frederik Claesson - 2.3m x 1 year
Brendan Lemieux - 1.9m x 2 years
Neal Pionk - 1.9m x 2 years
Boo Nieves - 1.3m x 1 year
Adam Fox - 0.925m x 3 years

*Released*

Vinni Lettieri
Connor Brickley
Julius Bergman
Chris Bigras
John Gilmour
Dustin Tokarski

*On the Block*

Alexandar Georgiev
Vladislav Namestnikov (25% retained)
Neal Pionk
Ryan Lindgren
Sean Day

*Top Prospects*

Kaapo Kakko
Vitali Kravtsov
Igor Shestyorkin
Adam Fox
K’Andre Miller
Moritz Seider
Nils Lundkvist
Jett Woo
Yegor Rykov
Libor Hajek
Ryan Johnson
Kole Lind
Morgan Barron
Ryan Lindgren
Tarmo Reunanen
Henri Nikkanen
Adam Ginning
Joey Keane
Nikola Pasic
Adam Huska
Matthew Strome
Tim Gettinger
Sean Day
Artyom Manukyan
Patrick Newell
Steven Fogarty
Ville Meskanen
Patrick Virta
Jacob Ragnarsson

*2019 picks*

1st round, 2 overall - Kaapo Kakko, RW
1st round, 18 overall - Moritz Seider, RHD
2nd round, 49 overall - Ryan Johnson, LHD
4th round, 100 overall - Henri Nikkanen, C
5th round, 130 overall - Nikola Pasic, LW
7th round, 205 overall - Jeremie Bucheler, RHD

*2020 picks*

1st, 2nd, 3rd (DAL), 4th, 4th (NJD), 5th, 6th, 7th, 7th (NSH), 7th (VAN)

*Trades*

(NYR/NJD) - Jimmy Vesey and Marc Staal (50% retained) for 2020 4th and 2019 7th (189OA)

(NYR/VAN) Chris Kreider and 2019 2nd (58OA) for Jett Woo, Kole Lind, and Artyom Manukyan

(NYR/PHI) Kevin Shattenkirk for Adam Ginning and Matthew Strome

(NYR/DAL) 21OA, 68AO, and 189OA for 18OA

(NYR/BOS) 112OA and 161OA for 100OA


----------



## belair

I'll offer to take CBJ as well since it's likely not going to be a popular one.


----------



## 5cotland




----------



## King Weber

*Roster
*
Forwards ($46,344,166)


*Left Wing**Center**Right Wing*_#9 Filip Forsberg (6,000,000)__#92 Ryan Johansen (8,000,000)__#33 Viktor Arvidsson (4,250,000)__#10 Colton Sissons (2,000,000)__#8 Kyle Turris (6,000,000)__#64 Mikael Granlund (5,750,000)__Eeli Tolvanen (894,166)__#13 Nick Bonino (4,100,000)__#15 Craig Smith (4,250,000)__#19 Calle Jarnkrok (2,000,000)__#11 Brian Boyle (2,000,000)__#51 Austin Watson (1,100,000)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]Defensemen ($25,175,000)


*Left Defenseman**Right Defenseman*_#59 Roman Josi (4,000,000)__#4 Ryan Ellis (6,250,000)__#14 Mattias Ekholm (3,750,000)__#76 P.K. Subban (9,000,000)__#5 Dan Hamhuis (1,250,000)__#57 Dante Fabbro (925,000)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]Goalies ($6,500,000)


*Starter**Backup*_#35 Pekka Rinne (5,000,000)__#74 Juuse Saros (1,500,000)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]Scratches ($3,766,666)


*Forwards**Defensemen*_#89 Frederick Gaudreau (666,666)__#7 Yannick Weber (675,000)__#20 Miikka Salomaki (750,000)__#52 Matt Irwin (675,000)__#23 Rocco Grimaldi (1,000,000)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*Roster Size: *25 Players
*Buyouts: *N/A
*Retained Salary: *N/A
*Buried:* N/A
*Cap Hit: *$81,785,832
*Cap Space:* $1,214,168

***
*Draft Picks:*

2019:
1st (#23), 3rd (FLA, #72), 4th (COL, #104), 4th (#116), 5th (#147), 6th (#178), 7th (#209)

2020:
1st, 2nd, 3rd, 3rd (CAR), 5th, 6th

2021:
1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th

***
*Re-Signings:*

Colton Sissons (RFA, 2,000,000 / 5 years)
Brian Boyle (UFA, 2,000,000 / 1 year)
Rocco Grimaldi (RFA, 1,000,000 / 1 year)

Philip Di Giuseppe (RFA, 850,000 / 1 year)
Cole Schneider (UFA, 750,000 / 1 year)
Jacob Paquette (ELC, 750,000 / 3 years)
Pavel Koltygin (ELC, 750,000 / 3 years)
Karel Vejmelka (ELC, 750,000 / 2 years)

*Pending UFA's:*

Zac Rinaldo
Cody McLeod
Wayne Simmonds
Jarred Tinordi
Tom McCollum
Tyler Gaudet

*RFA's Not Qualified:
*
Justin Kirkland

*Expiring Rights
*
Thomas Novak
Adam Smith

***
*AHL Milwaukee Admirals*


*Forwards:*


*Left Wing**Center**Right Wing*_#23 Adam Helewka (700,000)__#16 Laurent Dauphin (700,000)__#90 Anthony Richard (688,333)__#13 Yakov Trenin (730,833)__#43 Colin Blackwell (675,000)__#52 Philip Di Giuseppe (850,000)__#25 Cole Schneider (750,000)__Rem Pitlick (925,000)__#82 Zach Magwood (753,333)__#18 Tanner Jeannot (713,333)__Pavel Koltygin (800,000)__Lukas Craggs (925,000)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*Defensemen:*


*Left Defenseman**Right Defenseman*_#46 Matt Donovan (675,000)__#58 Frederic Allard (714,166)__#78 Filip Pyrochta (767,500)__#55 Alexandre Carrier (688,333)__Jacob Paquette (800,000)__Brandon Fortunato (842,500)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*Goalies:*


*Starter**Backup*_#1 Troy Grosenick (700,000)__Karel Vejmelka (800,000)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Scratches


*Forwards**Defensemen*Josh Wilkins (925,000)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
*Non-AHL Prospects*


*CHL: *Vladislav Yeryomenko (RD)

*NCAA:* Jachym Kondelik (C), Patrick Harper (LW/RW), David Farrance (LD), Grant Mismash (LW/RW), Spencer Stastney (LD), Tomas Vomacka (G)

*Europe:* Milan Kloucek (G), Hardy Haman-Aktell (LD), Konstantin Volkov (G), Niclas Westerholm (G)

***

Just here to draft, not looking to make any trades.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

belair said:


> I'll offer to take CBJ as well since it's likely not going to be a popular one.



I'm still waiting to hear back from a few people but I'll let you know as we draw closer.


----------



## OB5

View attachment 223479 View attachment 223481 

Looking to move some cap out and acquire 6th and 7th round picks.

On the block:

Nick Holden
John Merrill
David Clarkson's Contract


----------



## jvr32

Andrei Svechnikov (0,925M) - Sebastian Aho (10,052M) - Justin Williams (4,350M)
Nino Niederreiter (5,25M) - Jordan Staal (6,0M) - Teuvo Teravainen (5,4M)
Warren Foegele (0,746M) - Martin Necas (0,894M) - Brock McGinn (2,303M)
Jordan Martinook (2,0M) - Lucas Wallmark (0,675M) - Aleksi Saarela (0,753M)

Jaccob Slavin (5,3M) - Dougie Hamilton (5,750M)
Calvin de Haan (4,55M) - Brett Pesce (4,025M)
Haydn Fleury (RFA) - Justin Faulk (4,833M)
Jake Bean (0,86M) - Trevor van Riemsdyk (2,30M)

Petr Mrazek (UFA)
Curtis McElhinney (UFA)
Scott Darling (4,15M)

Buyout: Alexander Semin (2,33M)


----------



## Stud Muffin

Dylan Larkin
Anthony Mantha
Andreas Athanasiou
Tyler Bertuzzi
Thomas Vanek
Frans Nielsen
Thomas Vanek
Niklas Kronwall
Mike Green
Luke Glendening
Filip Hronek
Danny Dekeyser
Justin Abdelkader
Michael Rasmussen
Dennis Cholowski
Darren Helm
Christopher Ehn
Jacob De La Rose
Trevor Daley
Taro Hirose
Martin Frk
Jonathan Ericsson
Madison Bowey
Filip Zadina
Luke Witkowski
Brian Lashoff
Matt Puempell
Wade Megan
Jimmy Howard
Dominic Turgeon
Dylan McIlrath
Jake Chelios
Libor Sulak
Ryan Koffner
Jonathan Bernier
Joe Hicketts


----------



## Tapdog

Kreider 4.625 Pettersson .925 Boeser 5.000
Miller 5.250 Horvat 5.500 Johansson 4.200
Pearson 3.750 Granlund 1.475 Virtanen 1.250
Leivo .925 Gaudette .916 Eriksson 6.000
Motte .925 Schaller 1.900
*Forward totals: 42.641
*
Edler 5.850 Myers 5.750
Hughes .916 Stralman 4.250
Hutton 2.800 Biega .825
*Defence totals: 20.391
*
Markstrom 3.666
Demko 1.050
*Goaltender totals: 4.716

Retained: *Luongo .800, Tanev 1.450=* 2.25 
Buried: *Beagle 1.925, Spooner 2.025 = *3.950
Buyout:* Sutter 2.041, Roussel 1.000= *3.041
Total salaries: 76.989
Cap room: 6.011

Picks
Rd 1 #19 - RC - Raphael Lavoie
Rd 1 #27 - G - Spencer Knight
Rd 1 #31 - C/RW - Brett Leason
Rd 2 #32 - LW - Brayden Tracey
Rd 2 #58 - LHD - Jackson LaCombe
Rd 4 #102 - LW - Alexander Campbell
Rd 6 #156 - RHD - Maxwell Crozier

Prospects
D - Juolevi
D - Rafferty
D - Teves
D - Rathbone
RW - Madden
RW -* *Lockwood
LW - A Formention 
LW - Gadjovich
G - DiPietro

Signings*
Myers 7yr@5.750aav
Boeser 2yr@5.000 bridge deal
Edler 3yr@5.850
Stralman 4yr@4.250
Johansson 4yr@4.200


----------



## Duke16

CONTRACTS
*Mitch Marner - *6y/10.16M AAV
*Andreas Johnsson - *3y/3.25M AAV
*Kasperi Kapanen - *3y/3.25M AAV
*Michael Hutchinson - *1y/750k
*Dmytro Timashov, Gabriel Gagne & Michael Carcone - *2y/675k AAV (2-way)
*Yegor Korshkov - *2y ELC
*Chris Mueller & Vincent LoVerde - *2y/700k AAV (2-way)
*Jake Gardiner, Ron Hainsey, Tyler Ennis, Igor Ozhiganov, Martin Marincin, Nicholas Baptiste, Jordan Subban, Steve Oleksy, Josh Jooris & Eamon McAdam *- Released

ROSTER
Hyman (2.25M) - Tavares (11M) - Marner (10.16M)
Johnsson (3.25M) - Matthews (11.634M) - Nylander (6.969M)
Moore (750k) - Kadri (4.5M) - Bracco (894k)
Carcone (675k) - Engvall (925k) - Petan (775k)
Ex. Gauthier (675k)

Rielly (5M) - Spurgeon (5.1875M)
Muzzin (4M) - Larsson (4.166M)
Rosen (750k) - Dermott (894k)
Ex. Borgman (700k)

Andersen (5M)
Hutchinson (750k)

1.7M salary retention (Kessel 1.2M + Zaitsev 0.5M)

*CAP HIT: $82,605,498*

TRADES
1. [TOR/MIN] N. Zaitsev (500k retained), C. Brown, T. Liljegren, 2020 3rd, 2019 7th (#209) for J. Spurgeon
2. [TOR/NJD] P. Marleau, 2021 3rd for M. Hoelscher
3. [TOR/EDM] K. Kapanen, J. Holl, E. Rasanen, 2020 4th for A. Larsson, C. Hebig

DRAFT PICKS
2-54: Maxim Cajkovic, LW/RW, Saint John (QMJHL)
3-85: Michael Vukojevic, D, Kitchener (OHL)
4-116: Justin Bergeron, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
4-121: Xavier Simoneau, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)
5-147: Hunter Jones, G, Peterborough (OHL)
7-204


----------



## AveryStar4Eva




----------



## heusy_79

Rickard Rakell - Sam Steel - Jakob Silfverberg

Ondrej Kase - Ryan Getzlaf - Troy Terry

Max Jones - Isac Lundestrom - Daniel Sprong

Devin Shore - Carter Rowney - Corey Perry

Kiefer Sherwood - Ryan Kesler (+)


Hampus Lindholm - Josh Manson

Cam Fowler - Rasmus Ristolainen

Jacob Larsson - Jake Dotchin - Andy Welinski


John Gibson - Kevin Boyle



Non roster prospects - Maxime Comtois, Brendan Guhle, Lukas Dostal, BO Groulx, Jack Kopacka, Blake McLaughlin


----------



## landy92mack29

Gabriel Landeskog(5.57)-Nathan Mackinnon(6.3)-Mikko Rantanen(8.5)
Tyson Jost(.885)-Carl Soderberg(4.75)-Matt Calvert(2.85)
Alex Kerfoot(3.5)-JT Compher(2.5)-Matt Nieto(1.95)
AJ Greer(.9)-Vladislav Kamenev(.9)-Logan O'Connor(.925)
Dominic Toninato(.9)

Sam Girard(.728)-Erik Johnson(6.0)
Nikita Zadorov(3.5)-Tyson Barrie(5.5)
Ian Cole(4.25)-Cale Makar(.880)
Mark Barberio(1.45)

Phillip Grubauer(3.3)
Pavel Francouz(1.5)

Cap Hit-69.038
Buyout-Brooks Orpik(1.5)

Picks
4-*Kirby Dach C Saskatoon Blades(WHL)*
16-*Pavel Dorofeyev LW/RW Metallurg Magnitogorsk(KHL)*
47-*Kaedan Korczak RHD Kelowna Rockets(WHL)*
51-*Nolan Foote LW/RW Kelowna Rockets(WHL)*
140-*Sasha Mutala RW Tri-City Americans(WHL)*
171-*Taylor Gauthier, G Prince George Cougars(WHL)*
181-*Connor Horning, D Swift Current Broncos(WHL)*
202-*Logan Barlage, C Lethbridge Hurricanes(WHL)*


----------



## uncleben

*Tampa Bay Lightning

Forwards*
Ondrej Palat (28, LW/RW, _5.3_) | Steven Stamkos _C_ (29, C, _8.5_) | Nikita Kucherov (25, RW, _9.5_)
Alex Killorn (29, LW, _4.45_) | Brayden Point (23, C/RW, _8.9_) | Tyler Johnson (28, RW/C/LW, _5.0_)
*Nikolay Goldobin* (23, LW, _1.0_) | Yanni Gourde (27, C/RW/LW, _5.166666_) | Taylor Raddysh (21, RW, _0.833333_)
*Zach Sanford* (24, LW, _0.9_) | Anthony Cirelli (21, C, _0.728333_) | Mathieu Joseph (22, LW/RW, _0.728333_)
--- | Ross Colton (22, C, _0.7675_) | ---
| |
Alexander Volkov (21, LW/RW, _0.864167_) | Mitchell Stephens (22, C, _0.833333_) | Jonni Tammela (21, RW/LW, _0.71037_)
Gabriel Fortier (19, LW, _0.836666_) | Jimmy Huntington (20, C, _0.809166_) |
Boris Katchouk (20, LW, _0.833333_) | Alexey Lipanov (19, C, _0.778333_) | ---
Ryan Lohin (22, LW/C/RW, _0.7925_) | Otto Somppi (21, C, _0.763333_) | ---
Dennis Yan (22, LW, _0.728333_) | Alex Barre-Boulet (21, C, _0.759258_) | ---
Cory Conacher (29, LW, _0.7_) | Carter Verhaeghe (23, C, _0.75_) | ---

_Johnson NTC, Killorn NTC, Palat NTC, Point NTC, Stamkos NMC_


*Defence*
Victor Hedman (28, LD, _7.875_) | *Chris Tanev* (29, RD, _3.0R_)
Ryan McDonagh (29, LD, _6.75_) | Jan Rutta (28, RD, _1.3_)
Mikhail Sergachev (20, LD, _0.894166_) | Cal Foote (20, RD, _0.925_)
--- | Erik Cernak (21, RD, _0.6975_)
|
Oleg Sosunov (21, LD, _0.716666_) | Matthew Spencer (22, RD, _0.728333_)

_Hedman NMC, McDonagh M-NTC_


*Goalies*
Andrei Vasilevsky (24, G, _3.5_) | Louis Domingue (27, G, _1.15_)
|
*Ville Husso* (24, G, _0.7_) | ---

​*UFA*
Andy Andreoff (27, LW/C, _0.6775_), Michael Bournival (26, LW, _0.65_), Gabriel Dumont (28, C, _0.65_), Kevin Lynch (28, C, _0.65_)
...
Brayden Coburn (34, LD, _3.7 M-NTC_), Dan Girardi (35, RD, _3.0 NTC_), Cameron Gaunce (29, LD, _0.65_), Daniel Walcott (25, LD, _0.65_)
...
Edward Pasquale (28, G, _0.65_)

*RFA*
Cedric Paquette (25, C/LW, _1.0_), Adam Erne (24, LW/RW, _0.8_), Mitch Hults (24, C, _0.83375_), Danick Martel (24, LW, _0.715_), Tanner Richard (26, C, _unsigned_)
...
Dominik Masin (23, LD, _0.808333_), Ben Thomas (22, RD, _0.69_)
...
---

*Unsigned Prospects*
*Albin Grewe* (18, RW, '19), *Dmitri Sheshin* (17, LW, '19), *Luka Burzan* (19, C, '19), *David Levin* (19, LW, '19), *Brendan Bowie* (18, RW, '19), Cole Koepke (18, C, '18), Cole Guttman (20, C, '17), Sammy Walker (19, C, '17)
...
*Brayden Pachal* (19, RD, '19), Dmitri Semykin (19, RD, '18), Alex Green (20, RD, '18), Radim Salda (20, LD, '18), Nick Perbix (20, RD, '17), Ryan Zuhlsdorf (21, LD, '15)
...
Magnus Chrona (18, G, '18), Ty Taylor (19, G, '18), Kristian Oldham (21, G, '15), Vasili Koshechkin (36, G, '02)


*Buyouts*
Matt Carle (34, LD, _1.833333_)
Vincent Lecavalier (39, C, _0.0_)

*Projected 2019-20 Cap Hit: 79.199164
Projected 2019-20 Cap Space: 3.800836
Contracts: 37*


*Draft Picks:
2019:*
2nd (40th) - Albin Grewe, RW
3rd (89th) - Dmitri Sheshin, LW
5th (133rd; via VAN) - Brayden Pachal, RD
6th (182nd) - Luka Burzan, C
7th (198th; via CHI) - David Levin, LW
7th (213th) - Brendan Bowie, RW
*2020:*
1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th
*2021:*
1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th

*Signings:*
Nikolay Goldobin - 2 yrs, $1.0
Ville Husso - 2 yrs, $0.7
Brayden Point - 6 yrs, $8.9
Zach Sanford - 3 yrs, $0.9
Carter Verhaege - 2 yrs, $0.75

*Trades:*
To Tampa Bay: Chris Tanev (32.6%), Nikolai Goldobin, '19 2nd (40), '19 5th (133)
To Vancouver: J.T. Miller, Anton Stralman, '19 1st (27)

To Tampa Bay: Ville Husso, Zach Sanford
To St. Louis: Ryan Callahan, Connor Ingram, '19 4th (120)


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

*

SIGNINGS*

Will Butcher: 4 years, 16M (4M AAV)
Brandon Tanev: 3 years, 8.65M (2.85M AV)
Pavel Zacha: 2 years, 5M (2.5M AAV)
John Quenneville: 2 years, 2.2M (1.1M AAV)
Jack Hughes: 3 years, ELC (925K AAV)
Kenny Agostino: 1 year, 900K (900K AAV)
Mirco Mueller: 1 year, 900K (900K AAV)

*TRADES
*
[NJ/NYR] : 2020 4th Round Pick + Pick #189 / Marc Staal @50% + Jimmy Vesey
[NJ/MIN] : Steve Santini + Pick #158 / Greg Pateryn + Pick #99
[NJ/TOR] : Mitch Hoelscher / Patrick Marleau + 2021 3rd Round Pick
[NJ/WPG] : Xavier Bernard / UFA Rights to Brandon Tanev

RFA rights to Connor Carrick and Stefan Noesen available for late picks/prospects.
*
NHL ROSTER*

Taylor Hall ($6,000,000) - Nico Hischier ($925,000) - Kyle Palmieri ($4,650,000)
Jack Hughes ($925,000) - Travis Zajac ($5,750,000) - Jesper Bratt ($749,167)
Miles Wood ($2,750,000) - Pavel Zacha ($2,500,000) - Jimmy Vesey ($2,275,000)
Brandon Tanev ($2,850,000) - Patrick Marleau ($6,250,000) - Blake Coleman ($1,800,000)
*** John Quenneville ($1,100,000), Kenny Agostino ($900,000)

Marc Staal ($2,850,000) - Damon Severson ($4,166,666)
Ty Smith ($925,000) - Sami Vatanen (4,875,000)
Andy Greene (5,000,000) - Will Butcher ($4,000,000)
*** Greg Pateryn ($2,250,000), Mirco Mueller ($900,000)

Corey Schneider ($6,000,000)
MacKenzie Blackwood ($697,500)

Cap Hit: $70,163,333

*DRAFT PICKS
*
1st Round, 1st OV: Jack Hughes (C)
2nd Round, 34th OV: Simon Holmstrom (RW)
2nd Round, 55th OV: Jordan Spence (RHD)
2nd Round, 62nd OV: Robert Mastrosimone (LW/C)
3rd Round, 70th OV: Samuel Bolduc (LHD)
3rd Round, 80th OV: Antti Tuomisto (LHD)
4th Round, 96th OV: Simon Lundmark (RHD)
4th Round, 99th OV: Dillon Hamaliuk (LW)
5th Round, 127th OV: Colten Ellis (G)
*
TOP PROSPECTS
*
Jack Hughes (C)
Michael McLeod (C)
Jesper Boqvist (C)
Aarne Talvitie (C)
Filip Zetterlund (C)
Robert Mastrosimone (LW/C)
Dillon Hamaliuk (LW)
Simon Holmstrom (RW)
Joey Anderson (RW)
-------------------------------------
Ty Smith (LHD)
Samuel Bolduc (LHD)
Antti Tuomisto (LHD)
Jeremy Davies (LHD)
Jordan Spence (RHD)
Simon Lundmark (RHD)
Reilly Walsh (RHD)
-------------------------------------
Akira Schmid (G)
Colten Ellis (G)


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

*Signings/Extensions
*
Joel Eriksson Ek C 1.125M AAV 2 years
Nico Sturm C 0.900K AAV 1 year
Kevin Fiala LW 3.875M AAV 4 years
Pontus Aberg LW 0.700K AAV 1 year
Brad Hunt LD 0.725K AAV 1 year
Ryan Donato LW 2.500M AAV 1 year
Cal O'Reilly C 0.685K AAV 2 years
Carson Soucy LD 0.675K AAV 1 year
Nate Prosser RD 0.675K AAV 2 years
Steven Santini RD 0.950K AAV 1 year
Filp Johansson RD 0.925K ELC 3 years

*Unsigned UFA's
*
Eric Fehr RW
Anthony Bitetto LD
Landon Ferraro RW
Matt Read LW
Matt Bartkowski LD
Andrew Hammond G

*Unsigned RFA's
*
Dante Salituro C
Louis Belpedio RD
Michael Kapla LD
Hunter Warner RD

*Roster
*
Zach Parise (7.538M) - Eric Staal (3.250M) - Connor Brown (2.100M)
Ryan Donato (2.500M) - Mikko Koivu (5.500M) - Kevin Fiala (3.875M)
Jason Zucker (5.500M) - Victor Rask (4.000M) - Luke Kunin (0.925K)
Jordan Greenway (0.916K) - Joel Eriksson Ek (1.125M) - Pontus Aberg (0.700K)
Nico Sturm (0.900K) - J.T Brown (0.675K)

Ryan Suter (7.538M) - Matthew Dumba (6.000M)
Jonas Brodin (4.166M) - Nick Seeler (0.725K)
Matt Irwin (0.675K) - Nikita Zaitsev (4.000M)
Steven Santini (0.950K)

Devan Dubnyk (4.333M) - Alex Stalock (0.785K)

*Prospects/AHLers*

Will Bitten RW/C
Mason Shaw C
Ivan Lodnia RW
Dmitry Sokolov C
Brandon Duhaime RW
Alexander Khovanov C
Connor Dewar LW
Kyle Rau C/LW
Cal O'Reilly C
Colton Beck LW
Sam Anas C
Michael Liambas LW
Jack McBain C (Unsigned)
Damien Giroux C (Unsigned)
Shawn Boudrias RW (Unsigned)
Sam Hentges C (Unsigned)
Bryce Misley C (Unsigned)
Andrei Svetlakov C (Unsigned)
Nick Swaney RW (Unsigned)
Timothy Liljegren RD
Brad Hunt LD
Nate Prosser RD
Carson Soucy LD
Gustav Bouramman RD
Brennan Menell RD
Stepan Falkovsky LD
Filip Johansson RD
Linus Cronholm RD
Simon Johansson RD (Unsigned)
Jacob Golden LD (Unsigned)
Mat Robson G
Kaapo Kahkonen G
Dereck Baribeau G

*Draft Picks
*
MIN 2019 1st Round Pick 12th - *Matthew Boldy LW U.S National U18 Team (USDP)*
MIN 2019 2nd Round Pick 42nd - *Nathan Légaré RW Acadia-Bathurst Drakkar (QMJHL)*
MIN 2019 3rd Round Pick 73rd - *Albert Johansson LD Färjestad BK J20 (SuperElit.)*
WSH 2019 5th Round Pick 149th - *Josh Williams RW Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)*
NJD 2019 6th Round Pick 158th - *Danil Antropov RW Oshawa Generals (OHL)*
MIN 2019 6th Round Pick 166th - *Lean Bergmann LW Iserlohn Roosters (DEL)*
VGK 2019 6th Round Pick 172nd - *Mark Kastelic C Calgary Hitman (WHL)*
MIN 2019 7th Round Pick 197th - *Filip Cederqvist RW Växjö Lakers HC (SHL)*
TOR 2019 7th Round Pick 209th -


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Damns missed the chance to get the wings haha , I’ll do it and take the sens if we get a message reminding us of this or ill probably forget


----------



## dathockeydoe

Gaudreau (6.75) - Monahan (6.375) - Lindholm (4.85)
Tkachuk (RFA) - Backlund (5.35) - Frolik (4.3)
Bennett (RFA) - Jankowski (1.675) - Czarnik (1.25)
Mangiapane (RFA) - Ryan (3.125) - Hathaway (UFA)
Blais (RFA) - Lazar (RFA)
(39.425)

Giordano (6.75) - Andersson (0.776)
Hanifin (4.95) - Hamonic (3.857)
Valimaki (0.894) - Kylington (0.73)
Fantenberg (0.7)

(18.657)

Rittich (RFA)
Gillies (0.75)
(0.75)

Buyouts - Brouwer (1.5), Neal (0.575 retained)
(63.552 currently before RFA signings)

ON THE BLOCK
Sam Bennett - looking for an actual 2nd Line RW for him.
Noah Hanifin - no actual price. Come with a legit offer.
Sean Monahan - no actual price. Come with a legit offer.
Mike Frolik


----------



## Vanquish

Ovechkin($9.538) - Backstrom($6.7) - Oshie($5.75)
Vrana($0.836) - Eller($3.5) - Wilson($5.17)
Jaskin($1.1) - Kuznetsov($7.8) - Connolly($1.5)
Burakovsky($3.0) - Boyd($.800) - Smith-Pelly($1.0)
Dowd($0.650), Stephenson($0.650)

Orlov($5.1) - Carlson($8.0)
Kempny($2.5) - Niskanen($5.75)
Siegenthaler($0.714) - Bowey($1.0)
Orpik($1.0)

Holtby($6.1)
Copley($0.650)


----------



## OB5

OB5 said:


> Looking to move some cap out and acquire 6th and 7th round picks.




Updated, up against the cap a bit so will have to wait until I move out some money before I re-sign anyone.


----------



## Habs76




----------



## flyersdad

*Roster
Giroux* (8.275m) - *Patrick* (0.925m) - *Konecny* (4.0m)
*Lindblom* (0.925m) - *Couturier* (4.333m) - Voracek (8.25m)
J. van Riemsdyk (7.0m) - W. Karlsson (6.25m) - Fabbri (1.0m)
Nichushkin (2.95m) - Vorobyev (0.784m) - Hartman (1.5m)
ex. Raffl (1.6m)
Forward Cap used: 47.792m

*Myers* (0.678m) - Gudas (3.35m)
*Provorov* (5.5m) - *Sanheim* (4.25m)
Hagg (1.15m)- Shattenkirk (3.33m)
ex. Morin (0.700m)- Holden (2.2m)
Defense Cap Used: 21.158m

*Hart* (0.730m)
Elliott (2.0m)
Goalie Cap Used: 2.73m

*AHL/Prospects
Ratcliffe *(0.811m) - *Frost* (0.894m)- Aube-Kubel (0.800) - Kase (0.768m)- Bailey (0.800m)
Rubtsov (0.894m) - Sushko (0.804m) - *Farabee* (0.925m)
Twarynski (0.775m) - Bunnaman (0.731m) - Laberge (0.780m)
W.Allison (0.925m) - T. Laczynski (0.925m)- Goulbourne (0.800m)
Lycksell (uns.) - O'Brien (uns.)- *Cozens *(uns.)
Hain (uns.) - Westfalt (uns.)- Cates (uns.)
Pinoniemi (uns.)- Janicke (uns.)- Daryin (uns.)

Schlemko (2.1m) - Zamula (0.753m)
Friedman (0.749m) - Willcox (0.675m)
Brennan (0.675m) - Kalynuk (0.925m)
St. Ivany (uns.)- Wylie (uns.)
Hogberg (uns.)- Vlasic (uns.)
Jones (uns.)- Pribylsky (uns.)
Seppala (uns.)- Bychkov (uns.)

Sandstrom (0.792m)
Ustimenko (0.800m)
Ersson (uns.)
Fedotov (uns.)
Tomek (uns.)

*Resignings*
Konecny 4.0m x 4yrs
Hartman 1.5m x 3yrs
Provorov 5.5m x 6yrs
Sanheim 4.25m x 5yrs
Fabbri 1.0m x 2yrs
Elliott 2.0m x 1yr
Bailey 0.800m x 2yrs
Goulbourne 0.800m x 2yrs
Aube-Kubel 0.800m x 2yrs
W. Karlsson 6.25m x 6yrs

*ELCs*
Wade Allison
Wyatt Kalynuk
Tanner Laczynski

*Buried*
D. Schlemko (1.025m)
Merrill (0.150m)

*Cap Used:* 72.855m
*Cap Remaining:* 10.145m
*Contracts:* 46/50

*Untouchables: *in *BOLD

Willing to move for the right price:*
Voracek
Gudas
JVR
rights to UFA Cam Talbot and Michal Neuvirth
can take on bad contract(s) for picks/prospects

*Picks:*
1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)
5th Rd- 134th Overall- RHD, *Andrei Pribylsky*, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)
6th Rd- 165th Overall-LHD, *Peetro Seppala*, KooKoo (Liiga)
6th Rd- 169th Overall-C, *Garrett Pinoniemi*, Holy Family (USHS)
7th Rd- 196th Overall-RW, *Trevor Janicke*, Central Illinois Flying Aces (USHL)
7th Rd- 200th Overall- LW/RW, *Alexander Daryin*, Loko Yaroslav (MHL)
7th Rd- 201st Overall- LHD, *Roman Bychkov*, Loko Yaroslav (MHL)


*Trades:*
1. PHI acquires Kevin Shattenkirk (50% retained) from the NYR for the RFA rights to Adam Ginning and Matthew Strome
2. PHI acquires EDM's 1st RD Pick (8th OA) from EDM for PHI's 1st RD Pick (11th OA), PHI 3rd RD Pick (72nd OA), and the rights to David Bernhardt
3. PHI acquires OTT 2020 7th RD pick for Andrew Macdonald and a 2019 4th RD pick (103th OA)
4. PHI acquires Robby Fabbri and STL 2020 2nd RD pick from STL for Scott Laughton and Alex Lyon
5. PHI acquires Valeri Nichushkin from DAL for a 2020 7th RD pick
6. PHI acquires 2019 7th (200th overall) from ARZ for 2020 7th RD pick (OTT)
7. PHI acquires William Karlsson, Jonathan Merrill, and Nick Holden from VGK for Shayne Gostisbehere and a 2020 4th Rd Pick


----------



## Makaveli

I will take Ottawa if available.


----------



## Bowzer55

I will take Columbus


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Makaveli said:


> I will take Ottawa if available.






Bowzer55 said:


> I will take Columbus




great, please post a roster with cap info.


----------



## belair

*Tentative 2019-20 Roster
*
FORWARD: (43.527)
Jaden Schwartz (5.35, 2021) - Ryan O'Reilly (7.5, 2023) - Vladimir Tarasenko (7.5, 2023)
Brayden Schenn (5.125, 2021) - Oscar Sundqvist (*1.8, 2020*) - David Perron (4.0, 2022)
Patrick Maroon (*2.0*) - *Scott Laughton* (*2.9, 2022*) - Robert Thomas (0.894, 2021)
Alex Steen (5.75, 2021) - Ivan Barbashev (*1.2, 2020*) - Jordan Kyrou (0.758, 2021)

Mackenzie MacEachern (0.750, 2020)


DEFENSE: (25.698)
Joel Edmundson (*3.85, 2023*) - Alex Pietrangelo (6.5, 2020)
Jay Bouwmeester (3.25, 2020) - Colton Parayko (5.5, 2022)
Vince Dunn (0.723, 2020) - *Cody Ceci (4.5, 2023)*

Robert Bortuzzo (1.375, 2022)

GOALTENDER: (8.68)
Jordan Binnington (*4.33, 2022*)
Jake Allen (4.35, 2021)

BUYOUT: (2.667)
Ryan Callahan (2.667, 1.567)

TOTAL: *$80.579m*

TRADES:
*F Emil Pettersson* from Arizona for RD Jordan Schmaltz.

*RD Cody Ceci* from Ottawa for C Tyler Bozak.

*F Scott Laughton* and *G Alex Lyon* from Philadelphia for F Robby Fabbri and STL 2020 2nd.

*F Ryan Callahan*, *G Connor Ingram* and TB 2019 4th (120) for G Ville Husso and F Zach Sanford.

SIGNINGS:

G Jordan Binnington 3 year $4.33m AAV
D Joel Edmundston 4 year $3.85m AAV
F Oscar Sundqvist 1 year $1.8m AAV
F Scott Laughton 3 year $2.9m AAV
F Ivan Barbashev 1 year $1.2m AAV
F Patrick Maroon 1 year, $2m AAV


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Duke16 said:


> CONTRACTS
> *Mitch Marner - *6y/10.16M AAV
> *Andreas Johnsson - *3y/3M AAV
> *Michael Hutchinson - *1y/750k
> *Dmytro Timashov, Gabriel Gagne & Michael Carcone - *2y/675k AAV (2-way)
> *Yegor Korshkov - *2y ELC
> *Chris Mueller & Vincent LoVerde - *2y/700k AAV (2-way)
> *Jake Gardiner, Ron Hainsey, Tyler Ennis, Igor Ozhiganov, Martin Marincin, Nicholas Baptiste, Jordan Subban, Steve Oleksy, Josh Jooris & Eamon McAdam *- Released
> 
> ROSTER
> Hyman (2.25M) - Tavares (11M) - Marner (10.16M)
> Johnsson (3M) - Matthews (11.634M) - Nylander (6.969M)
> Moore (750k) - Kadri (4.5M) - Bracco (894k)
> Marleau (6.25M) - Gauthier (675k) - Petan (775k)
> 
> Rielly (5M) - Spurgeon (5.1875M)
> Muzzin (4M) - Dermott (894k)
> Rosen (750k) - Holl (675k)
> 
> Andersen (5M)
> Hutchinson (750k)
> 
> 1.7M salary retention
> 
> *CAP HIT: $82,788,832*
> 
> TRADES
> [TOR/MIN] N. Zaitsev (500k retained), C. Brown, T. Liljegren, 2020 3rd, 2019 7th (later one) for J. Spurgeon



I think Johnsson is getting more than $3M, but nice try to fit it all under the cap.


----------



## Duke16

Ristostadt said:


> I think Johnsson is getting more than $3M, but nice try to fit it all under the cap.



I treated it as similar to the Anthony Mantha contract (2y/3.3M AAV)

Johnsson was less productive in his contract year, despite being stapled alongside Matthews for much of the year.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Duke16 said:


> I treated it as similar to the Anthony Mantha contract (2y/3.3M AAV)
> 
> Johnsson was less productive in his contract year, despite being stapled alongside Matthews for much of the year.



Fair enough, although I'd easily offer sheet him at $4M (partly to spite the Leafs but I also think that's closer to his number).


----------



## Tapdog

*All available with salary retention:*

*LW - Baertschi*
*C - Beagle
C/W - Spooner
*

*Creative trades or picks in return*


----------



## MasterMatt25

​
*Josh Bailey ($5,000,000)* - *Nick Schmaltz ($5,850,000)* - *Clayton Keller ($885,833)*
Alex Galchenyuk ($4,900,000) - *Christian Dvorak ($4,450,000)* - Vinnie Hinostroza ($1,500,000)
Michael Grabner ($3,350,000) - Nick Cousins (RFA) - Christian Fischer ($821,666)
Lawson Crouse (RFA) - Brad Richardson ($1,250,000) - Richard Panik (UFA)
Extra: Connor Garland ($775,000), Josh Archibald (RFA)

*Oliver Ekman-Larsson ($8,250,000)* - Alex Goligoski ($5,475,000)
Jakob Chychrun ($4,600,000) - Niklas Hjalmarsson ($5,000,000)
Jordan Oesterle ($1,400,000) - Jason Demers ($3,937,500)
Extra: Kevin Connauton ($1,375,000), Jordan Schmaltz ($700,000)

*Antti Raanta ($4,250,000)
Darcy Kuemper ($1,850,000)*

LTIR: Marian Hossa ($5,275,000)​
Top prospects:
*Barrett Hayton, C*
Nick Merkley, RW
Jan Jenik, LW
Tyler Steenbergen, C
Pierre-Olivier Joseph, D
Ivan Prosvetov, G
Cam Dineen, D
Kevin Bahl, D
Jens Looke, RW
Brayden Burke, LW

Cap hit: $67,564,443
Cap space: $15,435,557

Draft picks:
1 (14): Alex Newhook, C (Victoria - BCHL)
2 (45): Anttoni Honka, D (JYP - Liiga)
3 (74): Valentin Nussbaumer, C ( Shawinigan - QMJHL)
3 (76): Matvei Guskov, C (London - OHL)
6 (174): Grant Silianoff, LW (Cedar Rapids - USHL)
6 (177): William Francis, D (Cedar Rapids - USHL)


----------



## AB13

Ristostadt said:


> *Round One*
> 1. New Jersey Devils
> 2. New York Rangers
> 3. Chicago Blackhawks
> 4. Colorado Avalanche (from Ottawa Senators)
> 5. Los Angeles Kings
> 6. Detroit Red Wings
> 7. Buffalo Sabres
> 8. Edmonton Oilers
> 9. Anaheim Ducks
> 10. Vancouver Canucks
> 11. Philadelphia Flyers
> 12. Minnesota Wild
> 13. Florida Panthers
> 14. Arizona Coyotes
> 15. Montreal Canadiens
> 16. Colorado Avalanche
> 17. Vegas Golden Knights
> 18. Dallas Stars
> 19. Ottawa Senators (from Columbus Blue Jackets)
> 20. Carolina Hurricanes
> 21. New York Rangers (from Winnipeg Jets)
> 22. Pittsburgh Penguins
> 23. Los Angeles Kings (from Toronto Maple Leafs)
> 24. Nashville Predators
> 25. Washington Capitals
> 26. Calgary Flames
> 27. Tampa Bay Lightning
> 28. Anaheim Ducks (from St. Louis Blues via Buffalo)
> 29. New York Islanders
> 30. Buffalo Sabres (from San Jose Sharks)
> 31. Boston Bruins
> 
> *Round Two*
> 32. Ottawa Senators
> 33. Los Angeles Kings
> 34. New Jersey Devils
> 35. Detroit Red Wings
> 36. Carolina Hurricanes (from Buffalo Sabres)
> 37. New York Rangers
> 38. Edmonton Oilers
> 39. Anaheim Ducks
> 40. Vancouver Canucks
> 41. Philadelphia Flyers
> 42. Minnesota Wild
> 43. Chicago Blackhawks
> 44. Ottawa Senators (from Florida Panthers via San Jose)
> 45. Arizona Coyotes
> 46. Montreal Canadiens
> 47. Colorado Avalanche
> 48. Vegas Golden Knights
> 49. New York Rangers (from Dallas Stars)
> 50. Montreal Canadiens (from Columbus Blue Jackets via Vegas)
> 51. Carolina Hurricanes
> 52. Winnipeg Jets
> 53. Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins)
> 54. Toronto Maple Leafs
> 55. New Jersey Devils (from Nashville Predators)
> 56. Washington Capitals
> 57. New York Islanders (from Calgary Flames)
> 58. New York Rangers (from Tampa Bay Lightning)
> 59. St. Louis Blues
> 60. Detroit Red Wings (from New York Islanders via Vegas)
> 61. Detroit Red Wings (from San Jose Sharks)
> 62. New Jersey Devils (from Boston Bruins)
> 
> *Round Three*
> 63. Colorado Avalanche (from Ottawa Senators)
> 64. Los Angeles Kings
> 65. Philadelphia Flyers (from New Jersey Devils via Edmonton)
> 66. Detroit Red Wings
> 67. Buffalo Sabres
> 68. New York Rangers
> 69. Florida Panthers (from Edmonton Oilers)
> 70. New Jersey Devils (from Anaheim Ducks)
> 71. Vancouver Canucks
> 72. Philadelphia Flyers
> 73. Minnesota Wild
> 74. Arizona Coyotes (from Chicago Blackhawks)
> 75. Nashville Predators (from Florida Panthers)
> 76. Arizona Coyotes
> 77. Montreal Canadiens
> 78. Colorado Avalanche
> 79. Vegas Golden Knights
> 80. New Jersey Devils (from Dallas Stars)
> 81. Columbus Blue Jackets
> 82. Carolina Hurricanes
> 83. Vegas Golden Knights (from Winnipeg Jets)
> 84. Ottawa Senators (from Pittsburgh Penguins)
> 85. Toronto Maple Leafs
> 86. Vegas Golden Knights (from Nashville Predators)
> 87. Los Angeles Kings (from Washington Capitals)
> 88. Calgary Flames
> 89. Tampa Bay Lightning
> 90. St. Louis Blues
> 91. Edmonton Oilers (from New York Islanders)
> 92. San Jose Sharks
> 93. Boston Bruins
> 
> *Round Four*
> 94. Ottawa Senators
> 95. Los Angeles Kings
> 96. New Jersey Devils
> 97. Detroit Red Wings
> 98. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Buffalo Sabres)
> 99. Minnesota Wild (from New York Rangers via Boston)
> 100. Edmonton Oilers
> 101. Anaheim Ducks
> 102. Vancouver Canucks
> 103. Philadelphia Flyers
> 104. Florida Panthers (from Minnesota Wild via PIT, DAL, PIT, and ARI)
> 105. Chicago Blackhawks
> 106. Florida Panthers
> 107. Arizona Coyotes
> 108. Montreal Canadiens
> 109. Nashville Predators (from Colorado Avalanche)
> 110. Vegas Golden Knights
> 111. Dallas Stars
> 112. New York Rangers (from Columbus Blue Jackets)
> 113. Carolina Hurricanes
> 114. Winnipeg Jets
> 115. Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins)
> 116. Toronto Maple Leafs
> 116. Nashville Predators
> 118. Washington Capitals
> 119. Los Angeles Kings (from Calgary Flames via Montreal)
> 120. Tampa Bay Lightning
> 121. Toronto Maple Leafs (from St. Louis Blues)
> 122. Calgary Flames (from New York Islanders)
> 123. San Jose Sharks
> 124. Chicago Blackhawks (from Boston Bruins)
> 
> *Round Five*
> 125. Ottawa Senators
> 126. Los Angeles Kings
> 127. New Jersey Devils
> 128. Detroit Red Wings
> 129. Washington Capitals (from Buffalo Sabres via Detroit)
> 130. New York Rangers
> 131. Montreal Canadiens (from Edmonton Oilers)
> 132. Anaheim Ducks
> 133. Vancouver Canucks
> 134. Philadelphia Flyers
> 135. Vegas Golden Knights (from Minnesota Wild)
> 136. Montreal Canadiens (from Chicago Blackhawks)
> 137. Florida Panthers
> 138. Montreal Canadiens (from Arizona Coyotes via Los Angeles and Chicago)
> 139. Vegas Golden Knights (from Montreal Canadiens)
> 140. Colorado Avalanche
> 141. Vegas Golden Knights
> 142. Dallas Stars
> 143. Detroit Red Wings (from Columbus Blue Jackets)
> 144. Carolina Hurricanes
> 145. Winnipeg Jets
> 146. Pittsburgh Penguins
> 147. Toronto Maple Leafs
> 148. Nashville Predators
> 149. Minnesota Wild (from Washington Capitals via Montreal)
> 150. Calgary Flames
> 151. Chicago Blackhawks (from Tampa Bay Lightning)
> 152. St. Louis Blues
> 153. New York Islanders
> 154. San Jose Sharks
> 155. Boston Bruins
> 
> *Round Six*
> 156. Vancouver Canucks (from Ottawa Senators)
> 157. Los Angeles Kings
> 158. New Jersey Devils
> 159. Detroit Red Wings
> 160. Buffalo Sabres
> 161. New York Rangers
> 162. Edmonton Oilers
> 163. Anaheim Ducks
> 164. Vancouver Canucks
> 165. Philadelphia Flyers
> 166. Minnesota Wild
> 167. Chicago Blackhawks
> 168. Florida Panthers
> 169. Philadelphia Flyers (from Arizona Coyotes)
> 170. Montreal Canadiens
> 171. Colorado Avalanche
> 172. Minnesota Wild (from Vegas Golden Knights)
> 173. Dallas Stars
> 174. Arizona Coyotes (from Columbus Blue Jackets)
> 175. Carolina Hurricanes
> 176. Buffalo Sabres (from Winnipeg Jets)
> 177. Arizona Coyotes (from Pittsburgh Penguins
> 178. Buffalo Sabres (from Toronto Maple Leafs)
> 179. Nashville Predators
> 180. Vancouver Canucks (from Washington Capitals)
> 181. Carolina Hurricanes (from Calgary Flames)
> 182. Tampa Bay Lightning
> 183. Anaheim Ducks (from St. Louis Blues)
> 184. New York Islanders
> 185. San Jose Sharks
> 186. Boston Bruins
> 
> *Round Seven*
> 187. Ottawa Senators
> 188. Los Angeles Kings
> 189. New Jersey Devils
> 190. Detroit Red Wings
> 191. Buffalo Sabres
> 192. Boston Bruins (from New York Rangers)
> 193. Edmonton Oilers
> 194. Chicago Blackhawks (from Anaheim Ducks)
> 195. Vancouver Canucks
> 196. Philadelphia Flyers
> 197. Minnesota Wild
> 198. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Chicago Blackhawks)
> 199. Florida Panthers
> 200. Arizona Coyotes
> 201. Philadelphia Flyers (from Montreal Canadiens)
> 202. Colorado Avalanche
> 203. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Vegas Golden Knights)
> 204. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Dallas Stars)
> 205. New York Rangers (from Columbus Blue Jackets)
> 206. Calgary Flames (from Carolina Hurricanes)
> 207. Montreal Canadiens (from Winnipeg Jets)
> 208. Pittsburgh Penguins
> 209. Toronto Maple Leafs
> 210. Nashville Predators
> 211. Washington Capitals
> 212. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Calgary Flames via Ottawa)
> 213. Tampa Bay Lightning
> 214. St. Louis Blues
> 215. New York Islanders
> 216. San Jose Sharks
> 217. Carolina Hurricanes (from Boston Bruins via NY Rangers)





I will take any team available, maybe Arizona?


----------



## McMozesmadness

*

NHL DEPTH CHART:*
M.Lucic - C.McDavid - Z.Kassian
J.Khaira - L.Draisaitl - J.Puljujarvi
T.Benson - R.N.Hopkins - S.Gagner
C.Cave - K.Brodziak - A.Chiasson
J.Gambardella - P.Russell

O.Klefbom - A.Larsson
D.Nurse - K.Russell
A.Sekera - M.Benning
B.Manning

M.Koskinen
A.Stolarz

*SIGNINGS:*
Alex Chiasson - 3 x 2.2M
Jujhar Khaira - 2 x 1.2M
Anthony Stolarz - 1 x 800k
Jesse Puljujarvi - 2 x 1.3M
Brad Malone - 1 x 750k
Patrick Russell - 2 x 750k

*QUALIFIED:*
Tyler Vesel
Joe Gambardella
Shane Starrett

*RFA:*
Tobias Rieder
Ty Rattie
Robin Norell

*UFA:*
Alex Petrovic
Kevin Gravel
Mitch Callahan
Ryan Stanton
Alvaro Montoya

*ACTIVELY AVAILABLE:*
M.Lucic
B.Manning
Prospects

*POTENTIALLY AVAILABLE:*
8th Overall (Trade Down)
K.Brodziak
J.Puljujarvi
A.Larsson
K.Russell
A.Sekera
M.Benning
Z.Kassian

*NEEDS:*
Top Six Wingers
Top Pair Defenceman
Backup Goalie

*PM me!*


----------



## Bowzer55

Columbus
Panarin-Dubois-Bjorkstrand
Wennberg-Duchene-Atkinson
Texier-Jenner-Foligno
Dubinsky-Sedlak-Nash
Extras: Dzingel, Hannikainen, Sedlak

Werenski-Jones
Kukan-Savard
Clendening-Harrington
Extras:Gavrikov, Peeke

IR: Murray, McQuaid, Nutivaara

Bobrovsky, Korpisalo
Extra:Kinkaid

UFA: Panarin, Duchene, Dzingel, McQuaid, Bobrovsky, Kinkaid

RFA: Sedlak, Werenski, Harrington, Hannikainen, Clendening, Korpisalo

Cap Hit: $81.45


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*If anyone wants a second team, go ahead and claim one.*


----------



## flyersdad

Ristostadt said:


> *If anyone wants a second team, go ahead and claim one.*



I’ll take the islanders if you want. They won’t trade with the flyers


----------



## Duke16

Looking to acquire a bottom pair RHD


----------



## flyersdad

*Roster*
Beauviller (1.5m) - Nelson (5.0m) - Eberle (5.0m)
Ladd (5.5m) - *Barzal* (0.863m) - *Lee* (6.75m)
Girgensons (1.75m)- Stepan (6.5m) - Komarov (3.0m)
Martin (2.5m) - Cizikas (3.35m) - Clutterbuck (3.5m)
ex. Dal Colle (0.800m)
Forward Cap=46.013m

Leddy (5.5m) - Boychuk (6.0m)
Pelech (1.6m) - *Pulock* (2.0m)
Toews (0.700m) - Mayfield (1.45m)
ex. Hickey (2.5m) - S. Aho (0.770m)
Defense Cap= 20.520m

Lehner (6.0m)
Greiss (3.33m)
Goalie Cap= 9.33m

*AHL/Prospects*
R. Johnston (1.0m) - Ho-Sang (1.0m) - Koivula (0.786m)
Bellows (0.894m) - Jobst (0.792m) - St. Denis (0.625m)
Lorito (0.675m) - Carpenter (0.792m) - Wahlstrom (0.925m)
Golyshev (uns.) - Eansor (0.720m) - Jenkins (uns.)
Iskhavov (uns.) - Pastujov (uns.) - Cockerill (uns.)
Adams (uns.) - Pivonka (uns.)- N. Robertson (uns.)
Beaucage (uns.) - Tieksola (uns.)- Newkirk (uns.)
Romano (uns.)- Phillips (uns.)- Psenicka (uns.)

Rathgreb (0.925m) - *Dobson* (0.925m)
Wilde (0.792m) - Quenneville (0.775m)
Wotherspoon (0.732m) - Vande Sompel (0.728m)
Burroughs (0.675m) - Helgeson (0.675m)
Hutton (0.925m) - Song (uns.)
Salo (uns.) - Mirageas (uns.)
Krygier (uns.)

Soderstrom (0.803m)
Skarek (0.775m)
Gibson (0.675m)
Sorokin (uns.)
Haider (uns.)

*Resignings*
Nelson 5m x 5yrs
Eberle 5m x 5yrs
Lee 6.75m x 8yrs
Beauviller 1.5m x 2yrs
Ho-Sang 1.0m x 2yrs
Lehner 6.0m x 5yrs
Dal Colle 0.800m x 2yrs
Girgensons 1.75m x 2yrs


Untouchables in *BOLD*

*Buried:* R. Johnston (1.0m)
*Cap Used:* 75.863m
*Cap Space:* 7.137m
*Contracts:* 46/50

*Picks:*
2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)
4th Rd- 107th Overall- C, *Reece Newkirk*, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
6th Rd- 164th Overall- C/RW, *Anthony Romano*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 180th Overall- C, *Ethan Phillips*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 184th Overall-LW, *Ondrej Psenicka*, Sparta Praha U19 (Czech U19)
7th Rd- 187th Overall-G, *Ethan Haider*, Minnesota Magicians (NAHL)
7th Rd- 215th Overall-LW/RW, *Brett Chorske, *Edina High (USHS)

*Trades:*
1. NYI acquires Zemgus Girgensons from BUF for 2020 3rd RD pick and a 2021 7th RD pick
2. NYI acquires Derek Stepan and a 2019 4th RD (107th OA) Pick from ARZ for Josh Bailey
3. NYI acquires 2nd Rd Pick (44th OA), 3rd Rd Pick (91st OA), and 6th RD Pick (164th OA) from OTT for 1st Rd Pick (29th OA)
4. NYI acquires 2019 6th Rd Pick (180th OA) and 2019 7th Rd Pick (187th OA) from OTT for a 2019 5th Rd Pick (153rd OA)


----------



## OB5

Ristostadt said:


> Fair enough, although I'd easily offer sheet him at $4M (partly to spite the Leafs but I also think that's closer to his number).



I like the way you think


----------



## Tapdog

OB5 said:


> I like the way you think




Lol nice to think the Leafs were cornered but Duke16 was bang on in his assessment of the bridge contract.

I will PM you a link later to a website that has predictions on the 2019 ufa and rfa's


----------



## Makaveli

Brady Tkachuk(0.925)- Tyler Bozak (5.00)- Colin White(4.925)
Mikkel Boedker(4.00)- Logan Brown (0.832)- Drake Batherson (0.780)
Bobby Ryan (7.25)- Chris Tierney (2.9375)- Jesse Puljujarvi (1.300)
Milan Lucic (6.00)- Kyle Brodziak(1.15)- Anthony Duclair (1.800)
Ryan Reaves(2.775), Zack Smith (3.25)

Thomas Chabot(0.863) - Dylan DeMelo (0.900)
Erik Brannstrom (0.894) - Christian Jaros (0.755)
Christian Wolanin (2.5) - Andrew Macdonald (5.00)
Maxim Lajoie(.710) ,Mark Borowiecki (1.200)

Craig Anderson (4.75)
Anders Nilsson (2.5)

*Buried:*
Mike Condon (1.325)

*Retained:*
Dion Phaneuf (1.725)

*FORWARDS: *$42,924,500
*DEFENSE:*$12,822,000
*GOALIES:*$7,2500,00
*RETAINED:* $1,725,000
*BURIED: *$1,325,000

*Total: $66,046,500*

*Trades:*
To Ottawa:Milan Lucic, Jesse Puljujarvi, Kyle Brodziak, 2019 3rd (91st)
To Edmonton:JG Pageau,2019 5th (#125)

To Ottawa: 2019 1st (#7), 2019 6th (#164)
To Vancouver: 2019 1st (#19), 2019 2nd (#32), Alex Formenton

To Ottawa: 2019 4th (#103), Andrew Macdonald
To Philadelphia: 2020 7th

To Ottawa: Ryan Reaves
To Vegas: Magnus Paajarvi

To Ottawa: Tyler Bozak
To St.Louis: Cody Ceci

To Ottawa: #29
To Islanders: #44, #91, #164

To Ottawa: #71 & #180
To Buffalo: #94 & #103

To Ottawa: #153
To Islanders: 180 and 187

*RFA Signings:*
Anthony Duclair 2 years at $1.8 mill
Christian Wolanin 4 years at $2.5 mill
Colin White 7 years at $4.925 mill

*UFA: *
Oscar Lindberg
Brian Gibbons


*Looking to acquire:*
Prospects
Picks
Young players


*Looking to trade:*
Chris Tierney
Bobby Ryan
Zack Smith
Mikkel Boedeker
Oscar Lindberg(UFA)
Brian Gibbons(UFA)


*Draft Picks:*
7: *Alex Turcotte, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
29: *Lassi Thomson, RHD, Kelowna (WHL)*
71: *Ethan Keppen, LW, Flint (OHL)*
84: *Billy Constantinou, RHD, Kingston (OHL)*
153: *Kirill Slepets, RW, Yaroslavl (KHL)*


----------



## QJL

Duke16 said:


> CONTRACTS
> *Mitch Marner - *6y/10.16M AAV
> 
> TRADES
> 2. [TOR/NJD] P. Marleau, 2021 3rd for M. Hoelscher




A man can dream


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*TWO NOTES

1. Someone please take Boston so we can get started.

2. I have been asked to clarify the new rule. In past mocks, we have had massive discrepancies in what pending UFA's were being dealt for, as some were being valued as "rights" trades and some were factoring in an extension. To fix this, if a pending UFA is traded, the acquiring team has to negotiate with the "Agent" of the division for the player's ORIGINAL team. For example, if a pending UFA gets traded from San Jose to Carolina, the Carolina GM would need to negotiate with the PACIFIC Agent. Agents have the right to say that the player is NOT interested in signing with that team, so it would be necessary to negotiate this extension BEFORE the trade is finalized.*


----------



## uncleben

*Boston Bruins

Forwards*
Brad Marchand (30, LW, _6.125_) | David Krejci _A_ (33, C, _7.25_) | David Pastrnak (22, RW, _6.666666_)
*Sven Baertschi* (26, LW, _3.366666_) | Patrice Bergeron _A_ (33, C/RW/LW, _6.875_) | David Backes (35, RW/C, _6.0_)
Joakim Nordstrom (27, LW, _1.0_) | Charlie Coyle (27, C/RW, _3.2_) | Chris Wagner (27, RW/C, _1.25_)
Jake DeBrusk (22, LW, _0.863333_) | Sean Kuraly (26, C/LW, _1.275_) | Karson Kuhlman (23, RW/C, _0.75_)
--- | Trent Frederic (21, C, _0.925_) | ---
| |
Anders Bjork (22, LW/RW, _0.925_) | Jakub Lauko (21, C/LW, _0.8175_) | Zach Senyshyn (22, RW, _0.863333_)
*Petrus Palmu* (21, LW/RW, _0.825833_) | Oskar Steen (21, C/RW, _0.809167_) | Lee Stempniak (36, RW, _0.7_)
Joona Koppanen (21, LW/C, _0.753333_) | Jack Studnicka (20, C, _0.8_) | ---
Anton Blidh (24, LW, _0.7_) | Cameron Hughes (22, C/LW, _0.7925_) | ---
--- | Cedric Pare (20, C, _0.746667_) | ---
--- | Paul Carey (30, C, _0.7_) | ---

_Backes NMC, Bergeron NMC, Krejci NMC, Marchand NMC_


*Defence*
Torey Krug (28, LD, _5.25_) | Kevan Miller (31, RD, _2.5_)
John Moore (28, LD, _2.75_) | Connor Clifton (24, RD, _0.725_)
Zdeno Chara _C_ (42, LD, _2.0_) | Maxim Chudinov (29, RD, _0.999999_)
Matt Grzelcyk (25, LD, _1.5_) | ---
|
Urho Vaakanainen (20, LD, _0.925_) | Axel Andersson (19, RD, _0.825833_)
Jakub Zboril (22, LD, _0.863333_) | ---
Emil Johansson (23, LD, _0.784166_) | ---
Wiley Sherman (23, LD, _0.7675_) | ---
Jeremy Lauzon (22, LD, _0.7475_) | ---

_Chara NMC, Krug M-NTC_


*Goalies*
Tuukka Rask (32, G, _7.0_) | Jaroslav Halak (33, G, _2.75_)
|
Daniel Vladar (21, G, _0.728333_) | Kyle Keyser (20, G, _0.716666_)

_Rask M-NTC_

​*UFA*
Noel Acciari (27, RW/C, _0.725_), Mark McNeill (26, C/RW, _0.65_), Jordan Szwarz (27, RW, _0.65_)
...
Steven Kampfer (30, RD, _0.65_), Daniel Bukac (20, RD, _unsigned_)
...
Zane McIntyre (26, G, _0.65_)

*RFA*
Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson (22, RW/C, _0.916667_), Danton Heinen (23, LW/RW/C, _0.8725_), Ryan Fitzgerald (24, C/RW, _0.7925_), Peter Cehlarik (23, LW/RW, _0.7425_), Gemel Smith (25, C, _0.72_), Alexander Khokhlachev (25, C/LW, _unsigned_)
...
Charlie McAvoy (21, RD, _0.916667_), Brandon Carlo (22, RD, _0.789167_), Linus Arnesson (24, LD, _unsigned_)
...
---

*Unsigned Prospects*
*Robert Griffin* (18, C, '19), *Hugo Leufvenius* (20, C, '19), *Adam Liska* (19, LW, '19), Curtis Hall (19, C, '18), Pavel Shen (19, C, '18), Jack Becker (21, C, '15)
...
*Drew Helleson* (18, RD, '19), Dustyn McFaul (18, LD, '18), Victor Berglund (19, RD, '17), Cameron Clarke (22, RD, '16)
...
*Dustin Wolf* (18, G, '19), *Erik Portillo* (18, G, '19), Jeremy Swayman (20, G, '17)


*Buyouts*
Dennis Seidenberg (37, RD, _1.166667_)
*Retained Salary*
Matt Beleskey (30, LW, _1.9_)

*Projected 2019-20 Cap Hit: 74.088331
Projected 2019-20 Cap Space: 8.911669
Contracts: 42*


*Draft Picks:
2019:*
3rd (93rd) - Drew Helleson, RD
4th (112th; via CBJ, NYR) - Dustin Wolf, G
5th (155th) - Robert Griffin, C
6th (161st; via NYR) - Hugo Leufvenius, C
6th (186th) - Adam Liska, LW
7th (192nd; via NYR) - Erik Portillo, G
*2020:*
1st, c. 1st (via VAN), 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 6th, 7th
*2021:*
1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th

*Signings:*
Lee Stempniak - 1 yr, $0.7
Maxim Chudinov - 1 yr, $0.999999
Cedric Pare - 3 yr, $0.746667

*Trades:*
To Boston: Sven Baertschi, Petrus Palmu, '19 4th (100), c. '20 1st/2nd
To Vancouver: Marcus Johansson, '19 1st (31)

To Boston: '19 4th (112), '19 6th (161)
To NY Rangers: '19 4th (100)


----------



## Duke16

QJL said:


> A man can dream



If you actually think Marner is getting Matthews money, you are out to lunch. I gave him over $10M without a full 8-year term. It's unrealistic to hold me to the expectation that every RFA should sign for more due to an offer-sheet threat. I think all of my RFA's were compensated fairly with the assumption that they want to play for one of the better up-and-coming teams and are not just chasing money.

As for the Marleau trade, I had Risto's approval to trade him.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*WE ARE FULL. Trades can now be announced. Please be advised of the new UFA rule.*


----------



## Duke16

*acquire:*
Jared Spurgeon

 *acquire:*
Nikita Zaitsev (500k ret), Connor Brown, Timothy Liljegren, 2020 3rd, 2019 7th (#209)

@ViktorBaeArvidsson


----------



## Duke16

*acquire:*
Mitch Hoelscher

* acquire:*
Patrick Marleau, 2021 3rd

@Janne Niinimaa


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*SABRES BRING BACK MARCUS FOLIGNO
*
VANCOUVER, BC - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired forward Marcus Foligno from the Minnesota Wild in exchange for defenseman Linus Cronholm.

Foligno (6' 3", 231 lbs, 8/10/1991) re-joins the Sabres after spending the previous two seasons with the Minnesota Wild, amassing 42 points and 127 penalty minutes in 159 games. Foligno previous skated in 347 games for the Buffalo Sabres dating back to 2011, totaling 116 points. The Buffalo, NY native was drafted in the fourth round, 104th overall by the Sabres in the 2009 NHL Entry Draft.

"We are excited to bring Marcus back home to Buffalo," said the Sabres GM. "He will be a key piece of our bottom six and will hopefully be a physical asset for us when we return to the playoffs."

The 2019 NHL Entry Draft continues this weekend from Rogers Arena in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## QJL

Duke16 said:


> If you actually think Marner is getting Matthews money, you are out to lunch. I gave him over $10M without a full 8-year term. It's unrealistic to hold me to the expectation that every RFA should sign for more due to an offer-sheet threat. I think all of my RFA's were compensated fairly with the assumption that they want to play for one of the better up-and-coming teams and are not just chasing money.
> 
> As for the Marleau trade, I had Risto's approval to trade him.




I see the Marner deal as a long shot. His agent has already stated adamantly they don’t expect a “penny less”. Knocking off a full 1.44m beyond that is significant.

Risto approval is the truth, but I think the dream of Marleau accepting a trade to a team like NJD is out to lunch with a Big Mac, large fries, and a few sodas.

I’ll move on...


----------



## flyersdad

acquire Kevin Shattenkirk

 acquire the RFA rights to Adam Ginning and Matthew Strome

@QJL to confirm


----------



## QJL

flyersdad said:


> acquire Kevin Shattenkirk
> 
> acquire the RFA rights to Adam Ginning and Matthew Strome
> 
> @QJL to confirm




Confirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Just as a reminder, we ignore NMCs to make life easier on all of us.*


----------



## QJL

(NYR/NJD) - Jimmy Vesey and Marc Staal (50% retained) for 2020 4th and 2019 7th (189OA)

(NYR/VAN) Chris Kreider and 2019 2nd (58OA) for Jett Woo, Kole Lind, and Artyom Manukyan

@Janne Niinimaa and @Tapdog for confirmation


----------



## Duke16

QJL said:


> I see the Marner deal as a long shot. His agent has already stated adamantly they don’t expect a “penny less”. Knocking off a full 1.44m beyond that is significant.
> 
> Risto approval is the truth, but I think the dream of Marleau accepting a trade to a team like NJD is out to lunch with a Big Mac, large fries, and a few sodas.
> 
> I’ll move on...




The idea behind the Marleau trade for me would have been to mimic the Orpik situation.

Marleau only makes $3M in real money next year (but counts for 6.25M against the cap). If New Jersey bought him out he would still be making the 3M he is owed over 2 years and I would re-sign him for 1-year at 1-1.5M. Marleau actually gets more money overall by waiving his NMC to agree to this.
We don't cover the Free Agency period here, so that final step can't be done.
Call it circumvention, but it was literally done by Washington with Orpik.

I'm sorry to have caused this much commotion for everyone involved, but obviously I had to get creative to make the cap work, as the Leafs will have to in real life this off-season.


----------



## OB5

Vegas is around and ready to trade. Nobody is off limits


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Still looking for a 2C and looking to move Risto.


----------



## Tapdog

QJL said:


> (NYR/NJD) - Jimmy Vesey and Marc Staal (50% retained) for 2020 4th and 2019 7th (189OA)
> 
> (NYR/VAN) Chris Kreider and 2019 2nd (58OA) for Jett Woo, Kole Lind, and Artyom Manukyan
> 
> @Janne Niinimaa and @Tapdog for confirmation




*Confirms sending J Woo, K Lind, A Manukyan to the NYR for C Kreider and the 2019 pick #58*


----------



## Makaveli

Cody Ceci, Chris Tierney, Bobby Ryan, Mikkel Boedker, Zack Smith all available. Also looking to move up in the draft.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Further clarification on the rule because this seems to be misunderstood. UFA RIGHTS is no longer a thing. That is the whole point. For example, a top-4 defenseman should get top-4 compensation, not a late-round pick.*


----------



## flyersdad

Ristostadt said:


> *Further clarification on the rule because this seems to be misunderstood. UFA RIGHTS is no longer a thing. That is the whole point. For example, a top-4 defenseman should get top-4 compensation, not a late-round pick.*



if im trying to trade the UFA rights of Cam Talbot or Michal Neuvirth for a 2019/2020 7th rd pick, do I still have to go through the agents or is it only high priority UFAs like Panarin, Duchene, Karlsson, etc


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

flyersdad said:


> if im trying to trade the UFA rights of Cam Talbot or Michal Neuvirth for a 2019/2020 7th rd pick, do I still have to go through the agents or is it only high priority UFAs like Panarin, Duchene, Karlsson, etc



I'd still like those to go through agents but yes, those are examples of deals where Talbot or Neuvirth's signed value is a 6th or 7th so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

Duke16 said:


> *acquire:*
> Mitch Hoelscher
> 
> * acquire:*
> Patrick Marleau, 2021 3rd
> 
> @Janne Niinimaa



Confirmed.


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

QJL said:


> (NYR/NJD) - Jimmy Vesey and Marc Staal (50% retained) for 2020 4th and 2019 7th (189OA)
> 
> (NYR/VAN) Chris Kreider and 2019 2nd (58OA) for Jett Woo, Kole Lind, and Artyom Manukyan
> 
> @Janne Niinimaa and @Tapdog for confirmation



Confirmed.


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

[NJ/MIN] : Steve Santini + Pick #158 / Greg Pateryn + Pick #99
@ViktorBaeArvidsson to confirm.

[NJ/WPG] : Xavier Bernard / UFA Rights to Brandon Tanev
@lanky to confirm.

@Ristostadt not sure if the Tanev trade is fine rights wise. Which agent would have to be asked, Metro or Central?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Janne Niinimaa said:


> [NJ/MIN] : Steve Santini + Pick #158 / Greg Pateryn + Pick #99
> @ViktorBaeArvidsson to confirm.
> 
> [NJ/WPG] : Xavier Bernard / UFA Rights to Brandon Tanev
> @lanky to confirm.
> 
> @Ristostadt not sure if the Tanev trade is fine rights wise. Which agent would have to be asked, Metro or Central?



Central.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Janne Niinimaa said:


> [NJ/MIN] : Steve Santini + Pick #158 / Greg Pateryn + Pick #99
> @ViktorBaeArvidsson to confirm.
> 
> [NJ/WPG] : Xavier Bernard / UFA Rights to Brandon Tanev
> @lanky to confirm.
> 
> @Ristostadt not sure if the Tanev trade is fine rights wise. Which agent would have to be asked, Metro or Central?



Confirm


----------



## Makaveli

Looking to take on salary for the right price, trying to get to the cap floor.


----------



## lanky

Janne Niinimaa said:


> [NJ/MIN] : Steve Santini + Pick #158 / Greg Pateryn + Pick #99
> @ViktorBaeArvidsson to confirm.
> 
> [NJ/WPG] : Xavier Bernard / UFA Rights to Brandon Tanev
> @lanky to confirm.
> 
> @Ristostadt not sure if the Tanev trade is fine rights wise. Which agent would have to be asked, Metro or Central?



Confirmed.


----------



## QJL

(NYR/CAR)

2019 2nd (37 overall)
2020 conditional 3rd (becomes 2nd if Fox plays 30 games)

for

Adam Fox

@jvr32 for confirmation.


----------



## lanky

Winnipeg trades Trouba to Detroit for Hronek and pick 35.

@Stud Muffin to confirm


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Duke16 said:


> *acquire:*
> Jared Spurgeon
> 
> *acquire:*
> Nikita Zaitsev (500k ret), Connor Brown, Timothy Liljegren, 2020 3rd, 2019 7th (#209)
> 
> @ViktorBaeArvidsson



Confirm


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

edited in case move works out


----------



## Tapdog

*acquire T Myers*

*acquire a 2021 2nd *


----------



## jvr32

QJL said:


> (NYR/CAR)
> 
> 2019 2nd (37 overall)
> 2020 conditional 3rd (becomes 2nd if Fox plays 30 games)
> 
> for
> 
> Adam Fox
> 
> @jvr32 for confirmation.



Confirm


----------



## OB5

jvr32 said:


> Confirm



Metta


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

New Jersey signs Brandon Tanev to a 3 year, 8.65M contract. An average of 2.85M per year.

@heusy_79 to confirm the signing.


----------



## heusy_79

Janne Niinimaa said:


> New Jersey signs Brandon Tanev to a 2 year, 8.65M contract. An average of 2.85M per year.
> 
> @heusy_79 to confirm the signing.




Should say 3 years, but yes I confirm!


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

heusy_79 said:


> Should say 3 years, but yes I confirm!



Oops edited.


----------



## 5cotland

QJL said:


> (NYR/NJD) - Jimmy Vesey and Marc Staal (50% retained) for 2020 4th and 2019 7th (189OA)
> 
> (NYR/VAN) Chris Kreider and 2019 2nd (58OA) for Jett Woo, Kole Lind, and Artyom Manukyan
> 
> @Janne Niinimaa and @Tapdog for confirmation



.....W.T.F....???


----------



## QJL

5cotland said:


> .....W.T.F....???




Clearing space with Staal, need to play the kids. Vesey is worth a 3rd. Took a 4th and 7th to get rid of Staal with him.

I see a strong skating RHD as a major need for the Rangers. I’ve always had Woo ranked high. Had him at #26 on my draft board last year and he’s only risen for me.

Lind had a better AHL showing than his numbers indicate coming off a great juniors career.

Manukyan has big time sleeper upside.

Totally expect the consensus to be that I lost the latter deal, but I have my preferences. Got what I wanted for Kreider.

Also, anything is better than trading 1sts for UFA rights and trading a house for Brett Pesce (see 5cotland trades in 2.0...)


----------



## lanky

Tapdog said:


> *acquire T Myers*
> 
> *acquire a 2021 2nd *



Confirmed.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Mathieu Perreault*




*Kris Russell* (700k Retained)
*Ethan Bear*


----------



## lanky

McMozesmadness said:


> *Mathieu Perreault*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kris Russell* (700k Retained)
> *Ethan Bear*



Confirmed.


----------



## Makaveli

are looking to move into the top 10 from the 19th pick. We are also looking to add a top 6 forward. 2nd round picks are available.


----------



## Duke16

After some deliberation, we are willing to trade Andreas Johnsson or Kapseri Kapanen in a deal for a RHD. They are signed at 3.25M, and the returning player needs to cost <5M.

Willing to part with prospects and picks on top to sweeten the pot.


----------



## Get North

McCann(1.25m)-Crosby(8.7m)-Guentzel(6m)
Rust(3.5m)-Malkin(9.5m)-Kessel(6.8m)
Simon(750k)-Bjugstad(4.1m)-Hornqvist(5.3m)
Aston-Reese(1.2m)-Cullen(700k)-Wilson(1.05m)
Blueger(800k)/Lafferty(768k)

Dumoulin(4.1m)-Letang(7.25m)
Maatta(4.083m)-Schultz(5.5m)
Johnson(3.25m)-Pettersson(2.7m)
Rikkola (700k)

Murray(3.75m)
DeSmith(1.25m)

Cap Space: -$833... 83m / 83m

*Signings:*
Matt Cullen - 1 year, 700k per
Zach Aston-Reese - 2 years, 1.2m per
Teddy Blueger - 2 years, 800k per
Marcus Pettersson - 3 years, 2.7m per
Juuso Rikkola - 1 year, 700k per 

*Pending UFAs:*
LD Kevin Czuczman
RW Jimmy Hayes
G John Muse
RD Ethan Prow
RD Chad Ruhwedel
C/W Ben Sexton
LD Chris Summers
RD Zach Trotman
W Garrett Wilson

*Pending RFAs:*
Adam Johnson
Joseph Blandisi
Macoy Erkamps
Blake Siebenaler
Jeff Taylor

*On The Block:*
Patric Hornqvist
Nick Bjugstad
Jack Johnson
Olli Maatta

*Needs:*
Cap Space
Top 9 winger
Casey DeSmith/Tristan Jarry

*Picks:*
2019 1st round pick
2019 Buffalo's 4th round pick
2019 5th round pick
2019 7th round pick
2019 Vegas' 7th round pick


----------



## Duke16

Late night deal:

 a*cquires:*
Adam Larsson, Cameron Hebig

 a*cquires:*
Kasperi Kapanen, Justin Holl, Eemeli Rasanen, 2020 4th


----------



## McMozesmadness

Duke16 said:


> Late night deal:
> 
> a*cquires:*
> Adam Larsson, Cameron Hebig
> 
> a*cquires:*
> Kasperi Kapanen, Justin Holl, Eemeli Rasanen, 2020 4th





confirmed


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

lanky said:


> Winnipeg trades Trouba to Detroit for Hronek and pick 35.
> 
> @Stud Muffin to confirm



Thank god this isn’t real life


----------



## Duke16

Final cap count has us at *$82,605,498 - *not looking to make any more deals involving roster players, looking to focus on the draft.


----------



## Stud Muffin

lanky said:


> Winnipeg trades Trouba to Detroit for Hronek and pick 35.
> 
> @Stud Muffin to confirm



Confirm


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Milan Lucic
Kyle Brodziak
Jesse Puljujarvi*
*2019 3rd* (91st Overall)




*JG Pageau*
*2019 5th* (125th Overall)


----------



## Makaveli

McMozesmadness said:


> *Milan Lucic
> Kyle Brodziak
> Jesse Puljujarvi
> 2019 3rd* (91st Overall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JG Pageau
> 2019 5th* (125th Overall)



Confirmed


----------



## Makaveli

Ottawa is willing to take on short term cap as long as it comes with assets.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Oilers are looking to add one or two veteran defencemen. Looking for shorter term. stop-gap players. 

Willing to part with prospects and picks.


----------



## 5cotland

QJL said:


> Clearing space with Staal, need to play the kids. Vesey is worth a 3rd. Took a 4th and 7th to get rid of Staal with him.
> 
> I see a strong skating RHD as a major need for the Rangers. I’ve always had Woo ranked high. Had him at #26 on my draft board last year and he’s only risen for me.
> 
> Lind had a better AHL showing than his numbers indicate coming off a great juniors career.
> 
> Manukyan has big time sleeper upside.
> 
> Totally expect the consensus to be that I lost the latter deal, but I have my preferences. Got what I wanted for Kreider.
> 
> Also, anything is better than trading 1sts for UFA rights and trading a house for Brett Pesce (see 5cotland trades in 2.0...)



Guess you missed where I got the UFA's for a 4th and 7th rounder in last mock but it got challenged so had to give up a lot to get the trade agreed.

Plus Pesce is a solid top 4 dman and I gave up a Shattie, Namestnikov, Georgiev and Lindkvist. Not exactly a house.

I didnt come to criticise your trade, I was just surprised to see the bigger build up of prospects than NHL players. That is all.

The fun part of the game is building your team the way you want and enjoy it.

....but the only piece of advice I can give you is.........pass on Kakko and let me have him


----------



## Rathbones

Benn (9.5)Seguin (9.85) Radulov (6.25)Robertson (0.825)Hanzal (4.75)Zuccarello (6.4)Hintz (0.811)Faksa (2.2)Neal (5.175)Nichuskin (2.95)Cogliano (3.25)Dickinson (1.15)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]Extras: Pitlick (1.0), Comeau (2.4), Janmark (RFA), Ritchie (RFA)


Lindell (5.8)Klingberg (4.25)Heiskanen (0.894)Brodie (4.65)Oleksiak (2.137)Honka (0.8)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Bishop (4.916)Khudobin (2.5)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]14 forwards: 56.511 million
6 defensemen: 18.531 million
2 goalies: 7.416 million
21 total players on cap currently: 80.408 million

*Re-signings*
Mats Zuccarello - 5 yrs, 32 million
Jason Dickinson - 1 yr, 1.15 million
Julius Honka - 1 yr, 0.8 million
Esa Lindell - 6 yrs, 34.8 million

*Currently Un-signed*
Esa Lindell - RFA
Matthias Janmark - RFA
Brett Ritchie - RFA
Jason Spezza - UFA
Ben Lovejoy - UFA
Roman Polak - UFA
Taylor Fedun - UFA

*Draft Picks*
1st Round #21: Ryan Suzuki - C - Barrie (OHL)
3rd Round #68: Jake Lee - D - Kelowna (WHL)
4th Round #111: Judd Caulfield - RW - USA NTDP (USHL)
5th Round #142: Kim Nousianen - D - KalPa (Jr. A SM-liiga)
6th Round #173: Kalle Loponen - D - Hermes (Mestis)
7th Round #189:

*Trades*
To NY Rangers: 2019 1st (#18)
To Dallas: 2019 1st (#21), 2019 3rd (#68), 2019 7th (#189)

To Dallas: T.J. Brodie, James Neal (10% Retained)
To Calgary: Denis Gurianov, 2021 5th

To Dallas: 2020 7th round pick
To Philadelphia: Valeri Nichuskin


----------



## Rathbones

The Dallas Stars are in the market for defensemen and are willing to trade younger forwards to do it. 
Nichuskin is available.
The rights to Spezza are available. 
Martin Hanzal could be available. 

Hintz, Faksa, Dickinson, Cogliano, Gurianov, Dowling, Honka, Lindell......and maybe John Klingberg can be discussed in a sensible hockey trade. 

Benn, Seguin, Zuccarello, Robertson, Heiskanen, Bishop aren't likely worth the conversation you're considering having with me, but if you think you can blow me away, I guess you can try.


----------



## OB5

Vegas always around for talks hit me up!


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

Since every team has a GM let's get this going.



With the 1st overall pick in the 2019 NHL draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the U.S. National Development Team, *JACK HUGHES*.

@QJL on the clock.


----------



## Makaveli

Ottawa is looking to add a veteran top 9 center and a veteran top 4 dman.


----------



## Tapdog

Trade announcement

 Acquires JT Miller, 2019 #27, A Stralman 

 Acquires C Tanev (1.45 retained), N Goldobin, 2019 #40 and #133


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*SABRES ACQUIRE DRAFT PICKS FOR GIRGENSONS
*
21 June 2019

VANCOUVER, BC - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired a 3rd round pick in the 2020 NHL Entry Draft and a 7th round pick in the 2021 NHL Entry Draft from the New York Islanders in exchange for forward Zemgus Girgensons.

The Sabres GM had this to say, "We thank Zemgus for always playing with heart during his time in Buffalo, and wish him best of luck on the Island."

The 2019 NHL Entry Draft continues this weekend from Rogers Arena in Vancouver.


----------



## flyersdad

Ristostadt said:


> *SABRES ACQUIRE DRAFT PICKS FOR GIRGENSONS
> *
> 21 June 2019
> 
> VANCOUVER, BC - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired a 3rd round pick in the 2020 NHL Entry Draft and a 7th round pick in the 2021 NHL Entry Draft from the New York Islanders in exchange for forward Zemgus Girgensons.
> 
> The Sabres GM had this to say, "We thank Zemgus for always playing with heart during his time in Buffalo, and wish him best of luck on the Island."
> 
> The 2019 NHL Entry Draft continues this weekend from Rogers Arena in Vancouver.



Islanders confirm


----------



## QJL

With #2 overall, the Rangers walk up to the stand and just say “Kakko”. Gordie Clark drops the mic and walks away into the sun.

Next GM pmd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*SABRES ACQUIRE HENRIQUE, RITCHIE, PROSPECTS FROM ANAHEIM*

21 June 2019

VANCOUVER, BC - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired forwards Adam Henrique, Nick Ritchie, and Antoine Morand, and defenseman Josh Mahura from the Anaheim Ducks in exchange for defensemen Rasmus Ristolainen and Casey Fitzgerald. As part of the trade, Anaheim will retain $825,000 of Henrique's salary.

Henrique (6' 0", 194 lbs, 2/6/1990) joins the Sabres after netting 78 points in 139 games for the Anaheim Ducks. Prior to joining the Ducks, the Brantford, Ontario native skated in 455 games for the New Jersey Devils, putting up 257 points in that timespan. Henrique was drafted in the 3rd round, 82nd overall by the Devils in the 2008 NHL Entry Draft.

Ritchie (6' 2", 234 lbs, 12/5/1995) comes to Buffalo after playing the last four seasons in Anaheim, putting up 90 points and 253 penalty minutes. The Orangeville, Ontario native was drafted in the first round, 10th overall by the Ducks in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft.

Morand (5' 11", 185 lbs, 2/18/1999) just completed his fourth and final season in the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, serving as captain of the Halifax Mooseheads and amassing 70 points in 62 games. The Chateauquay, Quebec native was drafted in the second round, 60th overall by the Ducks in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.

Mahura (6' 1", 190 lbs, 5/5/1998) split the 2018-19 season between the Ducks and the AHL's San Diego Gulls. In his first season of professional hockey, he put up 19 points in 40 games for San Diego and 5 points in 17 games while in Anaheim. The St. Albert, Alberta native was drafted in the 3rd round, 85th overall by the Ducks in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft.

"Rasmus has been a cornerstone of this organization for five years, and trading him was an incredibly difficult decision," said the Sabres GM. "We wish him and Casey the best of luck in Anaheim. That said, we are excited to bring in four solid pieces, including a veteran center in Adam Henrique who will be a key piece of our top-6, and Nick Ritchie who can contribute right away on the wing. Antoine and Josh will be assets for Rochester and we would not be surprised if they contributed in Buffalo this season."

The 2019 NHL Entry Draft continues this weekend from Rogers Arena in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## heusy_79

Ristostadt said:


> *SABRES ACQUIRE HENRIQUE, RITCHIE, PROSPECTS FROM ANAHEIM*
> 
> 21 June 2019
> 
> VANCOUVER, BC - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired forwards Adam Henrique, Nick Ritchie, and Antoine Morand, and defenseman Josh Mahura from the Anaheim Ducks in exchange for defensemen Rasmus Ristolainen and Casey Fitzgerald. As part of the trade, Anaheim will retain $825,000 of Henrique's salary.
> 
> Henrique (6' 0", 194 lbs, 2/6/1990) joins the Sabres after netting 78 points in 139 games for the Anaheim Ducks. Prior to joining the Ducks, the Brantford, Ontario native skated in 455 games for the New Jersey Devils, putting up 257 points in that timespan. Henrique was drafted in the 3rd round, 82nd overall by the Devils in the 2008 NHL Entry Draft.
> 
> Ritchie (6' 2", 234 lbs, 12/5/1995) comes to Buffalo after playing the last four seasons in Anaheim, putting up 90 points and 253 penalty minutes. The Orangeville, Ontario native was drafted in the first round, 10th overall by the Ducks in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft.
> 
> Morand (5' 11", 185 lbs, 2/18/1999) just completed his fourth and final season in the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League, serving as captain of the Halifax Mooseheads and amassing 70 points in 62 games. The Chateauquay, Quebec native was drafted in the second round, 60th overall by the Ducks in the 2017 NHL Entry Draft.
> 
> Mahura (6' 1", 190 lbs, 5/5/1998) split the 2018-19 season between the Ducks and the AHL's San Diego Gulls. In his first season of professional hockey, he put up 19 points in 40 games for San Diego and 5 points in 17 games while in Anaheim. The St. Albert, Alberta native was drafted in the 3rd round, 85th overall by the Ducks in the 2016 NHL Entry Draft.
> 
> "Rasmus has been a cornerstone of this organization for five years, and trading him was an incredibly difficult decision," said the Sabres GM. "We wish him and Casey the best of luck in Anaheim. That said, we are excited to bring in four solid pieces, including a veteran center in Adam Henrique who will be a key piece of our top-6, and Nick Ritchie who can contribute right away on the wing. Antoine and Josh will be assets for Rochester and we would not be surprised if they contributed in Buffalo this season."
> 
> The 2019 NHL Entry Draft continues this weekend from Rogers Arena in Vancouver, BC.




 Confirmed. It's a heavy price to pay but Ristolainen feels like a perfect fit. We have a huge need for offense from the back end - with some experienced defensive minded pieces already in place, we see Risto thriving as one of our key offensive weapons while he continues to round out his game. 

Henrique and Ritchie will leave large voids in the lineup, but encouraging growth from young players such as Steel, Terry, Comtois, Lundestrom, Jones and others, left us feeling our forward group is in capable hands.


----------



## 5cotland

select Bowen Byram.

PM'd next pick


----------



## 5cotland

Chicago looking for another top 10 pick if possible.


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Saskatoon Blades......Kirby Dach






pming next


----------



## heusy_79

^ I was just about to fire off an offer to try and move up from 9 to get Dach haha darn


----------



## Habs76

Cole Caufield

PMing


----------



## Duke16

Habs76 said:


> Cole Caufield
> 
> PMing



This is awesome


----------



## Stud Muffin

Are Proud to Select from SKA St. Petersburg 
Vasili Podkolzin


​


----------



## Tapdog

Trade announcement
acquires pick #7 in the 2019 draft

acquires picks #10, 71 and 180 in the 2019 draft


----------



## Tapdog

Had an enquiry on 7.
I will be back


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Oilers may be willing to trade down four or five selections. 

PM me!


----------



## uncleben

Tapdog said:


> Trade announcement
> 
> Acquires JT Miller, 2019 #27, A Stralman
> 
> Acquires C Tanev (1.45 retained), N Goldobin, 2019 #40 and #133



Confirm


----------



## Tapdog

TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT

 acquires pick #7, #164


 acquires 
A Formention, #19, #32

Ottawa is up to select once they confirm


----------



## Makaveli

Tapdog said:


> TRADE ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> acquires pick #7, #164
> 
> 
> acquires
> A Formention, #19, #32
> 
> Ottawa is up to select once they confirm



Confirmed


----------



## Makaveli

With the 7th overall pick in the 2019 NHL draft, the Ottawa Senators are proud to select, from the U.S. National Development Team, *Alex Turcotte!*

We paid a hefty price but we got our guy!

Next GM being PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

Eight is very much available. 

I'm now open to a trade down or a deal involving a high end RHD coming my way. 

I won't take up too much time so get offer in ASAP.

PM me!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*SABRES ACQUIRE ERIK GUDBRANSON FROM PITTSBURGH
*
21 June 2019

VANCOUVER, BC - The Buffalo Sabres announced today that the team has acquired defenseman Erik Gudbranson from the Pittsburgh Penguins in exchange for forward Scott Wilson and a fourth round pick in the 2020 NHL Entry Draft.

Gudbranson (6' 5", 220 lbs, 1/7/1992) comes to Buffalo after splitting last season between the Penguins and the Vancouver Canucks. Prior to joining the Canucks in 2016, Gudbranson played five seasons for the Florida Panthers. The Orleans, Ontario native was drafted in the first round, 3rd overall by the Panthers in the 2010 NHL Entry Draft.

The Sabres GM said this, "We would like to thank Scott for his time in Buffalo and wish him the best in Pittsburgh. We are excited to bring in a veteran defenseman in Erik who will add some leadership and physicality to our blue line."

The 2019 NHL Entry Draft continues this weekend from Rogers Arena in Vancouver.


----------



## flyersdad

WE HAVE A TRADE!!

 acquire EDM 1st Round Pick (8th overall)

 acquire PHI 1st Round Pick (11th overall), PHI 3rd Round Pick (72nd overall), and LHD David Bernhardt

@McMozesmadness to confirm and then ill make my pick


----------



## McMozesmadness

flyersdad said:


> WE HAVE A TRADE!!
> 
> acquire EDM 1st Round Pick (8th overall)
> 
> acquire PHI 1st Round Pick (11th overall), PHI 3rd Round Pick (72nd overall), and LHD David Bernhardt
> 
> @McMozesmadness to confirm and then ill make my pick



Confirmed.


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Lethbridge of the WHL, C, Dylan Cozens





@heusy_79 otc and pmed


----------



## heusy_79

With the 9th overall pick, the Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select, from US National Development Program, 

C Trevor Zegras


PM sent to @Ristostadt


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 10th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Kootenay Ice of the Western Hockey League...

*Peyton Krebs






1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Please let me know if I have missed any confirmed trades on the OP.*


----------



## McMozesmadness

Edmonton selects: *Victor Söderström*


----------



## McMozesmadness

@ViktorBaeArvidsson is up


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is very proud to select *Matthew Boldy LW U.S National U18 Team (USDP)*
*




*
Next GM pmed


----------



## heusy_79

Anaheim would be interested in packaging picks 28 + 39 for a move up + another pick. PM offers


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Select at 13th overall Phillip Broberg 

Next GM messaged


----------



## Makaveli

Sens are looking to acquire young talent


----------



## Makaveli

TRADE TO ANNOUNCE

 receive
2019 4th round pick (#103)
Andrew Macdonald

 receive
2020 7th round pick

@flyersdad


----------



## flyersdad

Makaveli said:


> TRADE TO ANNOUNCE
> 
> receive
> 2019 4th round pick (#103)
> Andrew Macdonald
> 
> receive
> 2020 7th round pick
> 
> @flyersdad



flyers confirm


----------



## OB5

Vegas still around looking to move Reaves, Holden and Merril for late round picks.


----------



## lanky

Coyotes GM hasn't posted a roster yet, so signs are pointing towards an auto pick.

Before the auto gets posted... can we invite a Coyotes fan @hbk @Mosby @rt @IPreferPi to fill in for or replace the GM?

@Ristostadt


----------



## flyersdad

lanky said:


> Coyotes GM hasn't posted a roster yet, so signs are pointing towards an auto pick.
> 
> Before the auto gets posted... can we invite a Coyotes fan @hbk @Mosby @rt @IPreferPi to fill in for or replace the GM?
> 
> @Ristostadt



the draft was supposed to start today 8am so if he was on the clock at 14th overall, he would be surprised by an auto at 11:20am. Just my opinion


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

lanky said:


> Coyotes GM hasn't posted a roster yet, so signs are pointing towards an auto pick.
> 
> Before the auto gets posted... can we invite a Coyotes fan @hbk @Mosby @rt @IPreferPi to fill in for or replace the GM?
> 
> @Ristostadt



He’s usually pretty reliable. Since it is day one, and we started early, let’s delay until 2 pm. At that point, the auto pick can be done.


----------



## OB5

Trade!

To Vegas:

UFA rights to Magnus Paajarvi

To Ottawa: Ryan Reaves

Vegas has announced the signing of Magnus Paajarvi to a 1 year contract worth 900k.

Merril and Holden still OTB


----------



## Makaveli

OB5 said:


> Trade!
> 
> To Vegas:
> 
> UFA rights to Magnus Paajarvi
> 
> To Ottawa: Ryan Reaves
> 
> Vegas has announced the signing of Magnus Paajarvi to a 1 year contract worth 900k.



Confirmed


----------



## lanky

Ristostadt said:


> He’s usually pretty reliable. Since it is day one, and we started early, let’s delay until 2 pm. At that point, the auto pick can be done.



I'm all for waiting, we're ahead of schedule. It just breaks my heart seeing auto picks this early in a mock. I also know that Coyotes fans wouldn't choose Kaliyev.


----------



## Tapdog

*Dmen for picks are available

LHD - D Pouliot
RHD - T Stecher - Traded
RHD - L Schenn*


----------



## TT1

hmmmm..

well im home, i'll make my pick asap



1(15)
2(46)
2(50)
3(77)
4(108)
5(131)
5(136)
5(138)
6(170)
7(207)


----------



## Makaveli

Looking to trade up from 44. If anyone is looking to trade down from the end of the first or beginning of the 2nd send me an offer.


----------



## MasterMatt25

is proud to select from the Victoria Grizzlies of the BCHL,

Alex Newhook!

@TT1 is on the clock


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Cam York




*
*
1*(15)*: Cam York*
*2(46)*
*2(50)*
*3(77)*
*4(108)*
*5(131)*
*5(136)*
*5(138)*
*6(170)*
*7(207)*​


----------



## MasterMatt25

Looking for a goal scoring winger

Everyone on my roster not in bold could be had
Not looking to sell


----------



## OB5

MasterMatt25 said:


> Looking for a goal scoring winger
> 
> Everyone on my roster not in bold could be had
> Not looking to sell



Unless I'm missing something there are no bold players on your roster.


----------



## MasterMatt25

OB5 said:


> Unless I'm missing something there are no bold players on your roster.



I did a simultaneous edit


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from Metallurg Magnitogorsk......Pavel Dorofeyev






pming next


----------



## OB5

are proud to select, from the Hamilton bulldogs in the OHL, Arthur Kaliev!

 

17: Arthur Kaliev

GM PMed


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

OB5 said:


> are proud to select, from the Hamilton bulldogs in the OHL, Arthur Kaliev!
> 
> View attachment 223509
> 
> 17: Arthur Kaliev
> 
> GM PMed



Steeeeeeaaaaal


----------



## belair

*F Emil Pettersson*


*RD Jordan Schmaltz*


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Tyler Vesel*
*100th Overall*



*Troy Stecher
195th Overall*


----------



## Tapdog

McMozesmadness said:


> *Tyler Vesel
> 100th Overall*
> 
> 
> 
> *Troy Stecher
> 195th Overall*




Confirm.


----------



## Rathbones

Dallas is wiling to trade down if anyone wants to make a legit offer. If not I'll make my pick between 3:30 and 4:00 pm.


----------



## QJL

NYR trades: #21, #68, and #189

DAL trades: #18

@Rathbones please confirm


----------



## Rathbones

QJL said:


> NYR trades: #21, #68, and #189
> 
> DAL trades: #18
> 
> @Rathbones please confirm





I can confirm


----------



## QJL

With #18 overall, the New York Rangers select Moritz Seider

Next GM pmd


----------



## Tapdog

*Selects with the 19th pick, 
from Halifax in the QMJHL*

*RC - Raphael Lavoie
*
Carolina has been Pm'd


----------



## jvr32

With the 20th pick, Carolina Hurricanes are delighted to select...






the USHL Forward of the Year and World Junior A Challenge MVP, Bobby Brink from the Sioux City Musketeers!


----------



## Rathbones

With the 21st pick in the 2019 NHL entry draft, the Dallas Stars select, from the Barrie Colts of the OHL, C - Ryan Suzuki.

The Pittsburgh Penguins are on the clock.
@Get North pm’ed.


----------



## MasterMatt25

belair said:


> *F Emil Pettersson*
> 
> 
> *RD Jordan Schmaltz*



Confirm


----------



## flyersdad

acquire Robby Fabbri and a 2020 2nd Rd pick

 acquire Scott Laughton and Alex Lyon

@belair to confirm


----------



## belair

Confirmed.


----------



## belair

*D Cody Ceci*


*C Tyler Bozak*

The St Louis Blues have signed RFA D Cody Ceci to a four year, $18m deal ($4.5m AAV).

@Makaveli


----------



## Makaveli

belair said:


> *D Cody Ceci*
> 
> 
> *C Tyler Bozak*
> 
> The St Louis Blues have signed RFA D Cody Ceci to a four year, $17m deal ($4.5m AAV).
> 
> @Makaveli



Confirmed


----------



## Get North

With the 22nd pick of the 2019 NHL draft... The Pittsburgh Penguins select... Ville Heinola!

PMing Habs76 (LA Kings)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Willing to move back a bit from 30. PM me.


----------



## dathockeydoe

CGY still looking for a Top-six F. First round pick on the table. also willing to move back.


----------



## Habs76

Jamieson Rees, PMing


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Get North said:


> With the 22nd pick of the 2019 NHL draft... The Pittsburgh Penguins select... Ville Heinola!
> 
> PMing Habs76 (LA Kings)



With a bunch of people thinking he may go Top 15 getting him at 22 is an amazing pick. Dude might have a chance of becoming the best defender outta the draft.


----------



## MasterMatt25

*Josh Bailey


 
Derek Stepan
2019 4th*​


----------



## flyersdad

MasterMatt25 said:


> *Josh Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Stepan
> 2019 4th*​



Isles confirm


----------



## King Weber

With the 23rd overall selection in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Moncton Wildcats of the QMJHL, Jakob Pelletier (LW)

​
*Name**Pos.**Shoots**Height**Weight**Team**League**Age*_Jakob Pelletier__Left Wing__Left_5'9_160 lbs__Moncton Wildcats__QMJHL__18_  
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*
Next GM PM'd.*​


----------



## Get North

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> With a bunch of people thinking he may go Top 15 getting him at 22 is an amazing pick. Dude might have a chance of becoming the best defender outta the draft.



He was pretty easily the best player available for me. But the defencemen that went above him are no slouches either, he's probably a little underrated compared to the forwards.


----------



## Vanquish

Washington capitals select Nils Hoglander.

Next gm messaged.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Get North said:


> He was pretty easily the best player available for me. But the defencemen that went above him are no slouches either, he's probably a little underrated compared to the forwards.



Indeed the defenseman class this year is pretty underrated, lots of possible NHL regulars coming this year IMO.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

2020 5th Round Pick


Matt Irwin LD

@King Weber to confirm


----------



## King Weber

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> 2020 5th Round Pick
> 
> 
> Matt Irwin LD
> 
> @King Weber to confirm




Confirmed.


----------



## Tapdog

*Looking to move one of:*

*LW - T Pearson
LW - J Leivo*

*Both 26 and under contract for 2 more years.

Also have dmen available for late picks.

LHD - D Pouliot - 25, RFA
RHD - L Schenn - 29, UFA

Thank you for reading as we await the drafting pick up 
PM if interested.*


----------



## dathockeydoe

thrilled to select from the Niagara IceDogs, *Philip Tomasino. *

Pm'd next.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

dathockeydoe said:


> thrilled to select from the Niagara IceDogs, *Philip Tomasino. *
> 
> Pm'd next.



For gods sake I was looking to move up and take him. Great pick.


----------



## Tapdog

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> For gods sake I was looking to move up and take him. Great pick.




He took him in Mock 2.0 as well. 
I had hoped to have Tomasino slide to 27 until I saw that lol.
Great pick.


----------



## Makaveli

Looking to trade up from 44


----------



## uncleben

To Vancouver: '19 1st (31), Johansson

To Boston: Baertschi, Palmu, '19 4th (100), c. '20 1st (*1st if VAN makes playoffs, 2nd if they don't) 

@Tapdog 


Also, I will be away a couple of days, so *Tapdog will make my #40 pick for Tampa.*


----------



## Tapdog

uncleben said:


> To Vancouver: '19 1st (31), Johansson
> 
> To Boston: Baertschi, Palmu, '19 4th (100), c. '20 1st (*1st if VAN makes playoffs, 2nd if they don't)
> 
> @Tapdog
> 
> 
> Also, I will be away a couple of days, so *Tapdog will make my #40 pick for Tampa.*





Confirm


----------



## Tapdog

*With the 27th selection in the draft the Vancouver Canucks select from the 
USA U 18 NTDP*

*Goaltender - SPENCER KNIGHT
*
Anaheim has been Pm'd


----------



## heusy_79

With the 28th overall pick, Anaheim is pleased to select, from the Mississauga Steelheads (OHL),

LD Thomas Harley


1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L 
1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L

@flyersdad is up, sending PM


----------



## heusy_79

The Anaheim Ducks are pleased to announce that 1st round picks C Trevor Zegras and LD Thomas Harley have both signed 3 year entry level contracts. 

Zegras will forego his NCAA commitment to join Harley and the Mississauga Steelheads of the Ontario Hockey League, who selected the former 65th overall in the 2017 Priority Selection.


----------



## dathockeydoe

Tapdog said:


> He took him in Mock 2.0 as well.
> I had hoped to have Tomasino slide to 27 until I saw that lol.
> Great pick.



Well who am I supposed to take?? Haha. I have him much higher than 26. If Calgary can draft him in real life at that spot, they are laughing.


----------



## dathockeydoe

belair said:


> *D Cody Ceci*
> 
> 
> *C Tyler Bozak*
> 
> The St Louis Blues have signed RFA D Cody Ceci to a *four year, $17m deal ($4.5m AAV).*
> 
> @Makaveli




...well which one is it?


----------



## flyersdad

waiting to hear from a couple people on offers for 29th overall. I will make my pick at 1pm eastern if not


----------



## Makaveli

heusy_79 said:


> With the 28th overall pick, Anaheim is pleased to select, from the Mississauga Steelheads (OHL),
> 
> LD Thomas Harley
> 
> 
> 1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L
> 1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
> 
> @flyersdad is up, sending PM



Steal


----------



## Makaveli

TRADE TO ANNOUNCE

 receive
29

for

 receive 

44, 91, 164


----------



## flyersdad

Makaveli said:


> TRADE TO ANNOUNCE
> 
> receive
> 29
> 
> for
> 
> receive
> 
> 44, 91, 164



isles confirm


----------



## Makaveli

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select, from the Kelowna Rockets, *Lassi Thomson*!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 30th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the London Knights of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Connor McMichael
*




*
1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## dathockeydoe

CGY still has players on the block. 
- TJ Brodie, James Neal, Michael Frolik
- You can make an offer on Sean Monahan, Oliver Kylington, Sam Bennett


----------



## Tapdog

* SELECTS

Pick 31 from Prince Albert in the WHL

C/RW - BRETT LEASON


Pick 32 from Moose Jaw in the WHL

LW - BRAYDON TRACEY*


LA and Habs76 have been pm'd


----------



## belair

shopping RFA depth Fs, looking to add a few mid-to-late round picks in the draft. A couple cap-for-cap deals available for teams looking to give a player a fresh start.


----------



## Habs76

Matthew Robertson

Will pm


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from HV71 from the SuperElit , *SIMON HOLMSTROM*

Can someone PM next.


----------



## heusy_79

Janne Niinimaa said:


> New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from HV71 from the SuperElit , *SIMON HOLMSTROM*
> 
> Can someone PM next.




PM sent to @lanky


----------



## lanky

Jets take Ilya Nikolayev @ 35.

PMing Carolina for the next two picks.


----------



## jvr32

select F Samuel Poulin and F Patrik Puistola.

20. Carolina Hurricanes: *Bobby Brink*
36. Carolina Hurricanes: *Samuel Poulin*
37. Carolina Hurricanes: *Patrik Puistola*

Next GM pm'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers select: *Tobias Björnfot 
*





11 - *Victor Söderström *
38 - *Tobias Björnfot *


----------



## heusy_79

With the 39th overall pick, the Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select, from the Muskegon Lumberjacks (USHL), 

LW Egor Afanasyev


1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L 
1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
2-38 LW Egor Afanasyev - 6'4 201 L

The first Russian drafted by the Ducks since Igor Bobkov in 2009. 


@uncleben is up next but I believe @Tapdog will be selecting on his behalf, PM sent


----------



## heusy_79

Anaheim would like to move RW Daniel Sprong for an upcoming pick + mid rounder.


----------



## lanky

McMozesmadness said:


> The Edmonton Oilers select: *Tobias Björnfot
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - *Victor Söderström *
> 38 - *Tobias Björnfot *



That's a damn good duo.


----------



## flyersdad

looking to move down a couple selections at 41st overall


----------



## Tapdog

selects with pick #40 from Djurgarden Jr, Sweden Jr

RW, ALBIN GREWE

Flyersdad has been msg


----------



## Makaveli

are looking to acquire an upcoming pick. PM me if interested


----------



## flyersdad

select LHD, from the US National Team, Alex Vlasic

@ViktorBaeArvidsson otc and pmed


----------



## dathockeydoe

Trade:
CGY trades RFA Spencer Foo + 2019 7th rd pick (CAR)

for 

STL RFA Samuel Blais
@belair to confirm.


----------



## Rathbones

The Dallas Stars have acquired D - TJ Brodie and F - James Neal from the Calgary Flames for F - Denis Gurianov and Dallas' 2021 5th round pick. Calgary will retain 10% of James Neal's salary (0.575) through the duration of the contract. 

@dathockeydoe to confirm


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is proud to select *Nathan Légaré RW Baie-Comeau Drakkar (QMJHL)*
*




*
Next GM pmed


----------



## dathockeydoe

Rathbones said:


> The Dallas Stars have acquired D - TJ Brodie and F - James Neal from the Calgary Flames for F - Denis Gurianov and Dallas' 2021 5th round pick. Calgary will retain 10% of James Neal's salary (0.575) through the duration of the contract.
> 
> @dathockeydoe to confirm




Confirm


----------



## 5cotland

select Mikko Kokkinen.

Next GM Pm'd


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Man there’s quite a few guys I can’t believe are available still , don’t wanna mention names in case someone gets pissed lol


----------



## dathockeydoe

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> Man there’s quite a few guys I can’t believe are available still , don’t wanna mention names in case someone gets pissed lol



Yeah definitely don't do that. Nobody likes that.


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

New Jersey looking to move pick #62 + for one of the next picks. PM if anyones willing to move down.


----------



## belair

dathockeydoe said:


> Trade:
> CGY trades RFA Spencer Foo + 2019 7th rd pick (CAR)
> 
> for
> 
> STL RFA Samuel Blais
> @belair to confirm.



Confirm.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> Man there’s quite a few guys I can’t believe are available still , don’t wanna mention names in case someone gets pissed lol



Ikr, Tag Bertuzzi is still up for grabs


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> Ikr, Tag Bertuzzi is still up for grabs



HaHaha wasn’t thinking him but I’d take him later on with the bertuzzi bloodlines he has a shot to be an nhler


----------



## flyersdad

select Nicholas Robertson from Peterborough.

@MasterMatt25 otc and pmed


----------



## Duke16

flyersdad said:


> select Nicholas Robertson from Peterborough.
> 
> @MasterMatt25 otc and pmed



Was hoping for a magical free fall to #54


----------



## flyersdad

Duke16 said:


> Was hoping for a magical free fall to #54



Was thinking about him at 29 before I traded down


----------



## MasterMatt25

flyersdad said:


> select Nicholas Robertson from Peterborough.
> 
> @MasterMatt25 otc and pmed



Darnit. That’s who I wanted :/. Pick to follow


----------



## MasterMatt25

is proud to select from JYP of Liiga,


Anttoni Honka!


@TT1 is on the clock


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Man I can’t believe ________ still available lol


----------



## TT1

MTL selects *Samuel Fagemo*!

*1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77)
*4*(108)
*5*(131)
*5*(136)
*5*(138)
*6*(170)
*7*(207)

PMing


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Kelowna Rockets.....Kaedan Korczak






pming next


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

TT1 said:


> MTL selects *Samuel Fagemo*!
> 
> *1*(15):* Cam York
> 2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
> 2*(50)
> *3*(77)
> *4*(108)
> *5*(131)
> *5*(136)
> *5*(138)
> *6*(170)
> *7*(207)
> 
> PMing



That’s one of the guys I was thinking of but not the main one haha ,good pick


----------



## heusy_79

heusy_79 said:


> Anaheim would like to move RW Daniel Sprong for an upcoming pick + mid rounder.




Still on the table


----------



## TT1

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> That’s one of the guys I was thinking of but not the main one haha ,good pick




i dunno who you're thinking about but i don't think there's been any huge omissions thus far..


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

TT1 said:


> i dunno who you're thinking about but i don't think there's been any huge omissions thus far..



Well my guy has been going up real high lately and still haven’t seen someone take him


----------



## 5cotland

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> Well my guy has been going up real high lately and still haven’t seen someone take him



I know who it is


----------



## OB5

are pleased to select.........

........
.......
.....
..
.
.
.
.
From the Flint Firebirds in the OHL, Vladislav Kolyachonok!



*17.* *Arthur Kaliyev, RW, Hamilton (OHL)*
*48. Vladislav Kolyachonok, LHD, Flint (OHL)*

GM PMed


----------



## Tapdog

5cotland said:


> I know who it is




Of couse you do........ lol


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Tapdog said:


> Of couse you do........ lol



Actually he does haha


----------



## heusy_79

Urgh someone send me a pick


----------



## 5cotland

Tapdog said:


> Of couse you do........ lol






Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> Actually he does haha






Already told him who I thought it was was I was right


----------



## lanky

I also figured it out. He's my second option for pick 52.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Here is my obligatory post claiming that I also figured it out.


----------



## QJL

With #49OA, the Rangers select Ryan Johnson.

Next GM pmd.


----------



## TT1

MTL selects *Artemi Knyazev!*

*1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Jordan Spence
4*(108)
*5*(131)
*5*(136)
*5*(138)
*6*(170)
*7*(207)

PMing


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

How is Justin Doucet still available!?!?!?!?


----------



## lanky

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> How is Justin Doucet still available!?!?!?!?



I've been asking that question for four years!


----------



## jvr32

*TRADE!

 Acquire: Picks #51, #181
*
 *Acquire: Picks #63, #78

@landy92mack29 *to confirm


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

jvr32 said:


> *TRADE!
> 
> Acquire: Picks #51, #181
> *
> *Acquire: Picks #63, #78
> 
> @landy92mack29 *to confirm



Ah shit someone wised up and saw _____ available


----------



## landy92mack29

jvr32 said:


> *TRADE!
> 
> Acquire: Picks #51, #181
> *
> *Acquire: Picks #63, #78
> 
> @landy92mack29 *to confirm



Confirm


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Kelowna Rockets.....Nolan Foote





Pming next


----------



## lanky

Jets pick Yegor Spiridonov @ 52.

@Hockeyfannnn91 will have to wait a bit longer for his guy to be picked.

I've PM'd the Panthers.


----------



## MasterMatt25

landy92mack29 said:


> are proud to select from the Kelowna Rockets.....Nolan Foote
> 
> Pming next



Steal of the draft so far


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

lanky said:


> Jets pick Yegor Spiridonov @ 52.
> 
> @Hockeyfannnn91 will have to wait a bit longer for his guy to be picked.
> 
> I've PM'd the Panthers.



Hahaha you know who he is and thought otherwise?

Blashphemy Lol I’d have taken him at 35 If I was handling the wings , someone will get a massive steal


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Florida Panthers are happy to select John Beecher

Next GM messaged


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

AveryStar4Eva said:


> Florida Panthers are happy to select John Beecher
> 
> Next GM messaged



And there ya go! Steal of the draft can’t believe he lasted this long


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> And there ya go! Steal of the draft can’t believe he lasted this long




I legit checked five times before I announced it hahaha couldn’t believe it


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

AveryStar4Eva said:


> I legit checked five times before I announced it hahaha couldn’t believe it



Ya pure craziness Haha he was amazing at the u18s


----------



## Duke16

with the 54th overall pick, the Leafs are proud to select *Maxim Cajkovic *of the Saint John SeaDogs





PMing next


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Moncton Wildcats of the QMJHL , *JORDAN SPENCE*

@Vanquish PM'ed.


----------



## TT1

Beecher was next on my list ;p. I like him, he's pretty much guaranteed to be a #3 C in the NHL. 

A guaranteed 3C carries a lot of draft value. He's speedy/big, in the actual draft he's gonna end up going in the 1st. That said I'm still iffy on his offensive upside.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

TT1 said:


> Beecher was next on my list ;p. I like him, he's pretty much guaranteed to be a #3 C in the NHL.
> 
> A guaranteed 3C carries a lot of draft value. He's speedy/big, in the actual draft he's gonna end up going in the 1st. That said I'm still iffy on his offensive upside.



I think he’s got untapped offensive upside , being stuck down the lines on a stacked u.s team didn’t help


----------



## heusy_79

Daniel Sprong or Bo Groulx available for a pick now + 2020 4th.


----------



## Get North

landy92mack29 said:


> are proud to select from the Kelowna Rockets.....Nolan Foote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pming next



I don't think he's that far behind from guys like Cozens and Krebs in the WHL who were selected top 10. Good pick.


----------



## landy92mack29

Get North said:


> I don't think he's that far behind from guys like Cozens and Krebs in the WHL who were selected top 10. Good pick.



I got 4 guys I had in my personal top 21 so I'm happy


----------



## Vanquish

Washington selects Marshall Warren

Messaged next.GM


----------



## flyersdad

Vanquish said:


> Washington selects Brayden Tracey
> 
> Messaged next.GM



Tracey went at 32


----------



## Vanquish

flyersdad said:


> Tracey went at 32



fixed


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Rouyn-Noranda, RW, Alex Beaucage

2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)

@Tapdog otc and pmed


----------



## Duke16

flyersdad said:


> are proud to select from Rouyn-Noranda, RW, Alex Beaucage
> 
> @Tapdog otc and pmed



I was debating between him and Cajkovic at #54. I ultimately chose Cajkovic because of quality of teammates and a strong u18 showing. Cajkovic led Saint John in scoring by 12 points, where as Beaucage is on a pretty stacked team, albeit with better production. I'm a fan of both though for sure. Nice pick.


----------



## flyersdad

Duke16 said:


> I was debating between him and Cajkovic at #54. I ultimately chose Cajkovic because of quality of teammates and a strong u18 showing. Cajkovic led Saint John in scoring by 12 points, where as Beaucage is on a pretty stacked team, albeit with better production. I'm a fan of both though for sure. Nice pick.



I actually didn’t see your pick so I was debating between them myself. Beaucage had better production on a better team but is also 6 months younger. Cajkovic was a first round pick coming into the year. I really like him


----------



## Tapdog

SELECTS WITH PICK #58 FROM SHATTUCK ST. MARY'S, HIGH MN

DEFENSEMAN - JACKSON LACOMBE

St Louis and Belair have been pm'd


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Tapdog said:


> SELECTS WITH PICK #58 FROM SHATTUCK ST. MARY'S, HIGH MN
> 
> DEFENSEMAN - JACKSON LACOMBE
> 
> St Louis and Belair have been pm'd



Nice pick


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Tapdog said:


> * SELECTS WITH PICK #58 FROM SHATTUCK ST. MARY'S, HIGH MN
> 
> DEFENSEMAN - JACKSON LACOMBE*



VERY GOOD PICK SIR


----------



## Tapdog

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> VERY GOOD PICK SIR



Thanks, this guy has done nothing but climb the rankings. Can't wait to see what happens at the draft. This boy has mad skills..


----------



## belair

are proud to select with the 59th pick from the Waterloo Blackhawks of the USHL,

*LW Vladislav Firstov*, L, 6'1, 181lbs

@Stud Muffin PMd


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Adam Beckman 
​


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Martin Hugo Has
​


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Chicago Steel of the USHL , *ROBERT MASTROSIMONE*

@jvr32 PM'ed.


----------



## jvr32

select Shane Pinto


----------



## Habs76

Daniil Misyul


----------



## heusy_79

Habs76 said:


> Daniil Misyul




Almost took him at 39 and have been trying to acquire a pick to get him. 1st round type talent from what I've seen.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

If you guys end up doing another mock I’m calling dibs on redwings lol


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Tri-City of the USHL, LHD, Zachary Jones

1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)

@Stud Muffin otc and pmed


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move down from 71.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Karl Henriksson
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 67th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the United States National Team Development Program...

*Henry Thrun
*




*
1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Ristostadt said:


> With the 67th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the United States National Team Development Program...
> 
> *Henry Thrun
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
> 1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
> 3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
> *
> Next GM has been notified.



Great pick that’s who I would of picked for the wings just before


----------



## Rathbones

With the 68th pick in the 2019 NHL entry draft, the Dallas Stars select, from the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL, D - Jake Lee.
The Florida Panthers are on the clock.
@AveryStar4Eva pm’ed.


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Select at 69th (nice) overall Antti Saarela 

Next GM messaged


----------



## OB5

AveryStar4Eva said:


> Select at 69th (nice) overall Antti Saarela
> 
> Next GM messaged



Nice


----------



## McMozesmadness

AveryStar4Eva said:


> Select at 69th (nice) overall Antti Saarela
> 
> Next GM messaged


----------



## Makaveli

Looking to move up in the draft


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

New Jersey selects Samuel Bolduc via PM.

Additionally, Buffalo trades picks 71 and 180 to Ottawa for picks 94 and 103.


----------



## Makaveli

Ristostadt said:


> New Jersey selects Samuel Bolduc via PM.
> 
> Additionally, Buffalo trades picks 71 and 180 to Ottawa for picks 94 and 103.



Confirmed


----------



## Makaveli

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select, from the Flint Firebirds of the OHL, *Ethan Keppen*!






*Draft Picks:*
7: *Alex Turcotte , C*
29: *Lassi Thomson, RD*
71: *Ethan Keppen, LW*
84:
180:
187:

Next GM will be PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers select: *Marcus Kallionkieli*






11 - *Victor Söderström *
38 - *Tobias Björnfot*
72 -* Marcus Kallionkieli*


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is very proud to select *Albert Johansson LD Färjestad BK J20 (SuperElit.)*
*




*
Next GM pmed


----------



## MasterMatt25

is proud to select Valentin Nussbaumer

@King Weber is otc


----------



## King Weber

With the 75th overall selection in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Chilliwack Chiefs of the BCHL, Harrison Blaisdell (C)

​
*Name**Pos.**Shoots**Height**Weight**Team**League**Age*_Jakob Pelletier__Left Wing__Left_5'9_160 lbs__Moncton Wildcats__QMJHL__18__Harrison Blaisdell__Center__Left__5'11__180 lbs__Chilliwack Chiefs__BCHL__18_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
@MasterMatt25​


----------



## Rathbones

Dallas Stars players or rights I'm willing to have a conversation about.

Mattias Janmark: RFA unsigned
Brett Ritchie: RFA unsigned
Jason Spezza: UFA rights
Valeri Nichuskin
Blake Comeau
Andrew Cogliano
Esa Lindell

If any of these guys fit your lineup, let's have a conversation.


----------



## OB5

Vegas is very much around and is very much open to any and all trade talks.


----------



## MasterMatt25

is proud to select from the London Knights,
Matvei Guskov


@TT1 on the clock


----------



## TT1

MTL selects *Nikita Alexandrov!

1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
5*(131)
*5*(136)
*5*(138)
*6*(170)
*7*(207)

PMing


----------



## flyersdad

TT1 said:


> MTL selects *Jordan Spence!
> 
> 1*(15):* Cam York
> 2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
> 2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
> 3*(77): *Jordan Spence
> 4*(108)
> *5*(131)
> *5*(136)
> *5*(138)
> *6*(170)
> *7*(207)
> 
> PMing



spence went to NJ in Rd 2


----------



## TT1

flyersdad said:


> spence went to NJ in Rd 2




edited, thx

@jvr32


----------



## jvr32

select D Semyon Chistyakov.






20. Carolina Hurricanes: *Bobby Brink*
36. Carolina Hurricanes: *Samuel Poulin*
37. Carolina Hurricanes: *Patrik Puistola*
63. Carolina Hurricanes: *Shane Pinto*
78. Carolina Hurricanes: *Semyon Chistyakov*

Next GM pm'd


----------



## OB5

is PLEASED to select....from Bili Tygri Liberec, Michal Teply!



*17.* *Arthur Kaliyev, RW, Hamilton (OHL)
48. Vladislav Kolyachonok, LHD, Flint (OHL)
79: Michael Teply, LW/RW, Bili Tygri Liberec (Czech)

GM PMed*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

NJ selects Antti Tuomisto via PM.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Tapdog

Bowzer55 and Columbus have been Pm'd


----------



## Makaveli

Ristostadt said:


> NJ selects Antti Tuomisto via PM.
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM.



Damn was hoping he'd fall to 84


----------



## Bowzer55

Columbus selects Daniil Gutik


----------



## OB5

Bowzer55 said:


> Columbus selects Daniil Gutik


----------



## jvr32

select John Farinacci


----------



## heusy_79

39-101 is a long wait


----------



## OB5

jvr32 said:


> select John Farinacci



Insane.

Top 2 guys I was hoping to get go right before me. 

Eff.


----------



## OB5

Vegas selects, from the Victoriaville Tigrees, Mikhail Abramov!

*17.* *Arthur Kaliyev, RW, Hamilton (OHL)
48. Vladislav Kolyachonok, LHD, Flint (OHL)
79: Michael Teply, LW/RW, Bili Tygri Liberec (Czech)
83: Mikhail Abramov * _*RW, *_*Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)

GM PMed*


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Is there gonna be another mock draft after this one?


----------



## Makaveli

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select, from the Kingston Frontenacs, *Billy Constantinou*!





*Draft Picks:*
7: *Alex Turcotte , C*
29: *Lassi Thomson, RD*
71: *Ethan Keppen, LW*
84: *Billy Constantinou , RD*
180:
187:

Next GM will be PM'd


----------



## OB5

Makaveli said:


> The Ottawa Senators are proud to select, from the Kingston Frontenacs, *Billy Constantinou*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Draft Picks:*
> 7: *Alex Turcotte , C*
> 29: *Lassi Thomson, RD*
> 71: *Ethan Keppen, LW*
> 84: *Billy Constantinou*
> 180:
> 187:
> 
> Next GM will be PM'd



Annnnd one of the two guys I had earmarked for my next pick. 

If the other guy goes I'm going to crack up.


----------



## Makaveli

OB5 said:


> Annnnd one of the two guys I had earmarked for my next pick.
> 
> If the other guy goes I'm going to crack up.



Haha, sorry bud. You're lucky I don't have the next pick or I would have taken that player to.


----------



## Duke16

select *Michael Vukojevic




PMing next

2-54: *Maxim Cajkovic, LW/RW, Saint John (QMJHL)
*3-85: *Michael Vukojevic, D, Kitchener (OHL)


----------



## OB5

Vegas selects, from the USNDP and Boston University, *Domenick Fensore!*

*17.* *Arthur Kaliyev, RW, Hamilton (OHL)
48. Vladislav Kolyachonok, LHD, Flint (OHL)
79: Michael Teply, LW/RW, Bili Tygri Liberec (Czech)
83: Mikhail Abramov *_*RW, *_*Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)*
*86: Domenick Fensorea LHD, USNDP/Boston University (NCAA)

GM PMed*


----------



## Habs76

Rhett Pitlick

PMing


----------



## dathockeydoe

proudly selects with the 88th overall pick, G Pyotr Kochetkov from Ryazan VHL. 

pming next.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

dathockeydoe said:


> proudly selects with the 88th overall pick, G Pyotr Kochetkov from Ryazan VHL.
> 
> pming next.



Great pick , amazed he lasted this long


----------



## uncleben

With the 89th pick, the *Tampa Bay Lightning * are proud to select
from Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk,
LW, *Dmitri Sheshin*!





PMd @belair


----------



## belair

select from Medicine Hat Tigers of the Western Hockey League,

*G Mads Sogaard*, 6'7, 196lbs

@flyersdad PM'd


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Karpat, RW, Tuukka Tieskola

2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)

@Teemu otc and pmed


----------



## Teemu

The San Jose Sharks select Ben Brinkman, defensman, University of Minnesota

PM sent


----------



## Duke16

flyersdad said:


> are proud to select from Karpat, RW, Tuukka Tiesola
> 
> @Teemu otc and pmed



Fensore and Tieksola are two guys I considered at my last pick, but I thought they had a better chance of falling than Vukojevic. Guess not.


----------



## uncleben

With the 93rd pick, the *Boston Bruins* are proud to select
from the US National Team Development Program,
RD, *Drew Helleson*!





PMd @Ristostadt


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

uncleben said:


> With the 93rd pick, the *Boston Bruins* are proud to select
> from the US National Team Development Program,
> RD, *Drew Helleson*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMd @Ristostadt



Surprised he lasted this long , nice pick


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 94th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Ottawa 67's of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Graeme Clarke
*




*
1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
4 (94): Graeme Clarke, RW, 5' 11", 175 lbs, Ottawa (OHL)
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> Surprised he lasted this long , nice pick




I’m gonna give you the nickname “Surprised Guy”.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

McMozesmadness said:


> I’m gonna give you the nickname “Surprised Guy”.



Well I can name some names if you need a hand


----------



## Habs76

Egor Serdyuk, can someone else please PM


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

The New Jersey Devils select Simon Lundmark.

@Stud Muffin PM'ed.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Cameron Rowe
​


----------



## heusy_79

Pittsburgh's selection is below (auto deleted)

@Janne Niinimaa is up, PM sent


----------



## Rathbones

McMozesmadness said:


> I’m gonna give you the nickname “Surprised Guy”.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Get North

If it’s okay, Pittsburgh selects Massimo Rizzo instead.

Round 1, pick 24 - Ville Heinola 
Round 4, pick 98 - Massimo Rizzo


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

New Jersey Devils select Dillon Hamaliuk.

New Jersey draft so far:
1st Round, 1st OV: Jack Hughes (C)
2nd Round, 34th OV: Simon Holmstrom (RW)
2nd Round, 55th OV: Jordan Spence (RHD)
2nd Round, 62nd OV: Robert Mastrosimone (LW/C)
3rd Round, 70th OV: Samuel Bolduc (LHD)
3rd Round, 80th OV: Antti Tuomisto (LHD)
4th Round, 96th OV: Simon Lundmark (RHD)
4th Round, 99th OV: Dillon Hamaliuk (LW)

@uncleben PM'ed.


----------



## QJL

Trade Announcement

NYR trades #112 and #161 to Boston for #100.

@uncleben for confirmation


----------



## uncleben

QJL said:


> Trade Announcement
> 
> NYR trades #112 and #161 to Boston for #100.
> 
> @uncleben for confirmation



Confirm

Thanks @QJL for one of the fastest and simplest deals ever in a mock . New record


----------



## QJL

And now a fast pick!

With 100 overall, the Rangers select Henri Nikkanen, Center, Jukurit, Liiga

1st round, 2 overall - Kaapo Kakko, RW
1st round, 18 overall- Moritz Seider, RHD
2nd round, 49 overall - Ryan Johnson, LHD
4th round, 100 overall - Henri Nikkanen, C

Next GM pmd


----------



## Tapdog

QJL said:


> And now a fast pick!
> 
> With 100 overall, the Rangers select Henri Nikkanen, Center, Jukurit, Liiga
> 
> 1st round, 2 overall - Kaapo Kakko, RW
> 1st round, 18 overall- Moritz Seider, RHD
> 2nd round, 49 overall - Ryan Johnson, LHD
> 4th round, 100 overall - Henri Nikkanen, C
> 
> Next GM pmd




AGGAGAHAAHHHHHHFCKHHHHHHHHH you dog...…….. lol
nice pick by the way 
2 damn picks away lol


----------



## heusy_79

Anaheim selects from the Sudbury Wolves (OHL)

C Blake Murray


1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L
1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
2-38 LW Egor Afanasyev - 6'4 201 L
4-101 C Blake Murray - 6'3 185 L

@Tapdog is up, PM sent. Not sure who the last PM went to but twas not me.


----------



## Tapdog

heusy_79 said:


> Anaheim selects from the Sudbury Wolves (OHL)
> 
> C Blake Murray
> 
> 
> 1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L
> 1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
> 2-38 LW Egor Afanasyev - 6'4 201 L
> 4-101 C Blake Murray - 6'3 185 L
> 
> @Tapdog is up, PM sent. Not sure who the last PM went to but twas not me.



Well I be damned...…. has someone hacked my list?? two straight picks lol
ugh.. nice pick heusy_79


----------



## Tapdog

*Select with pick #102 from Victoria in the BCHL*

*LW - Alexander Campbell
*
Buffalo/Risto have been Pm'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 103rd overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Duluth East High School in Minnesota...

*Ryder Donovan
*




*
1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
4 (94): Graeme Clarke, RW, 5' 11", 175 lbs, Ottawa (OHL)
4 (103): Ryder Donovan, C, 6' 3", 184 lbs, Duluth East (HS-MN) Committed to Wisconsin
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Select Case McCarthy

Next GM messaged


----------



## heusy_79

Chicago auto picks LD Braden Doyle 

@AveryStar4Eva is up again


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Select Cole Schwindt

Next GM messaged


----------



## 5cotland

heusy_79 said:


> Chicago auto picks LD Braden Doyle
> 
> @AveryStar4Eva is up again



Ahh come on man. 

God damn f****n time difference.

Got my PM at 12.33am UK time and wake up and I have been autoed.


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL C, Reece Newkirk

2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)
4th Rd- 107th Overall- C, *Reece Newkirk*, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)


@TT1 otc and pmed


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

5cotland said:


> Ahh come on man.
> 
> God damn f****n time difference.
> 
> Got my PM at 12.33am UK time and wake up and I have been autoed.



Try to check the thread before you go to sleep and if your pick is coming soon, send me a list.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal selects Ryan Siedem via PM.

Nashville requested an auto due to a scheduling conflict, so they get Alexei Protas (but will not be charged with an auto).

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 5cotland

Ristostadt said:


> Try to check the thread before you go to sleep and if your pick is coming soon, send me a list.



lol I did and had 5 or 6 picks until it got to me so I thought I was safe.

I will send you my list if situation occurs again.


----------



## OB5

Vegas selects, from Ohio state University and the Prince George Spruce Kings of the BCHL, Layton Ahac!

*17.* *Arthur Kaliyev, RW, Hamilton (OHL)
48. Vladislav Kolyachonok, LHD, Flint (OHL)
79: Michael Teply, LW/RW, Bili Tygri Liberec (Czech)
83: Mikhail Abramov *_*RW, *_*Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
86: Domenick Fensore LHD, USNDP/Boston University (NCAA)
110: Layton Ahac LHD, Prince George Spruce Kings/Ohio state University (NCAA)

GM PMed
*
Vegas still open to any and all trades including reducing cap! PM me!


----------



## Rathbones

With the 111th pick in the 2019 NHL entry draft, the Dallas Stars select, from the US NDTP, F - Judd Caulfield.
The Boston Bruins are on the clock.
@uncleben pm’ed.


----------



## TT1

*1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
5*(131) *Josh Nodler
5*(136)
*5*(138)
*6*(170)
*7*(207)


----------



## OB5

TT1 said:


> *1*(15):* Cam York
> 2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
> 2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
> 3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
> 4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
> 5*(131)
> *5*(136)
> *5*(138)
> *6*(170)
> *7*(207)



As a Habs fan I can't say I'm upset about this so far.


----------



## OB5

Also Vegas still looking to acquire 6th and 7th rounders!


----------



## 42 jerks

TT1 said:


> *1*(15):* Cam York
> 2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
> 2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
> 3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
> 4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
> 5*(131)
> *5*(136)
> *5*(138)
> *6*(170)
> *7*(207)



Wondering what your thought process was on Siedem.


----------



## TT1

42 jerks said:


> Wondering what your thought process was on Siedem.




Pretty much a complete 2 way dman. Fluid skater, has amazing poise, very high IQ, good breakouts, tight defensive gap, plays both PP/PK, plays top pair ES minutes, uses body well defensively. I look at him now and can't stop thinking about how he could progress into a Slavin-esque player (and I'm not saying this because you're a Canes fan ). Main thing he needs to work on is his shot, he's already extremely solid defensively but i also think he has the tools to take his offensive game to another level.

Pretty sure I've picked him in every mock draft I've been in so far. Safe floor and high upside.


----------



## belair

interested in acquiring a pick or two over the next couple rounds. G Evan Fitzpatrick, LD Jake Walman, C Adam Musil are available.


----------



## heusy_79

....


----------



## jvr32

select Nolan Maier


----------



## uncleben

Sorry everyone, an... unexpected day...

Boston selects Dustin Wolf


lmfao... well... my day continues... jvr literally beat me by seconds for my autopick


----------



## Duke16

heusy_79 said:


> Campbell went 102nd overall, I believe the auto should be LD Jayden Struble



He made his pick, I say we let it slide


----------



## heusy_79

Duke16 said:


> He made his pick, I say we let it slide




All fine with me lol Ristos call though


----------



## lanky

Jets pick RW John Malone @ 114.

PMing FLA.


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Noooo I wanted Malone so bad 



Select Ilya Konovalov. Next GM messaged.


----------



## Duke16

select *Justin Bergeron






2-54: Maxim Cajkovic, LW/RW, Saint John (QMJHL)
3-85: Michael Vukojevic, D, Kitchener (OHL)
4-116: Justin Bergeron, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)

PMing next*


----------



## lanky

AveryStar4Eva said:


> Noooo I wanted Malone so bad



I'd have been pissed if he was picked 1 slot before me. I feel your pain. I wanted Simon Lundmark but he went a while back so I was never close.


----------



## Duke16

willing to trade prospects for 2019 picks to anyone looking to get out early


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

lanky said:


> I'd have been pissed if he was picked 1 slot before me. I feel your pain. I wanted Simon Lundmark but he went a while back so I was never close.




Probably the best value pick of the draft so far in my opinion.


----------



## Get North

Pittsburgh looking to trade back from pick 146, 5th round if anybody is interested in a player.

Pittsburgh have almost no prospects, no idea where they'll get help for their line-up.


----------



## King Weber

With the 117th overall selection in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from KalPa of the Liiga, Leevi Aaltonen (LW)

​
*Name**Pos.**Shoots**Height**Weight**Team**League**Age*_Jakob Pelletier__Left Wing__Left_5'9_160 lbs__Moncton Wildcats__QMJHL__18__Harrison Blaisdell__Center__Left__5'11__180 lbs__Chilliwack Chiefs__BCHL__18__Alexei Protas__Center__Left__6'5__190 lbs__Prince Albert Raiders__WHL__18__Leevi Aaltonen__Left Wing__Left__5'9__170 lbs__KalPa__Liiga__18_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
@Vanquish​


----------



## Vanquish

Washington select Rickard Hugg

Next gm messaged


----------



## heusy_79

LA auto selects LD Jayden Struble

PM sent


----------



## uncleben

We have a trade to announce!

Tampa Bay has traded Ryan Callahan, Connor Ingram and pick #120 in this year's draft
to St. Louis for Ville Husso and Zach Sanford


@belair to confirm.
St. Louis is on the clock


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

AveryStar4Eva said:


> Probably the best value pick of the draft so far in my opinion.



There’s another guy “I’m surprised” (Yes soak it in guys lol ) that hasn’t been picked up yet that will be the best value pick


On a side note if anyone Does another 7 rd mock draft let me know I’d like to try one out if possible for the fun of it


----------



## belair

uncleben said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> Tampa Bay has traded Ryan Callahan, Connor Ingram and pick #120 in this year's draft
> to St. Louis for Ville Husso and Zach Sanford
> 
> 
> @belair to confirm.
> St. Louis is on the clock



Confirm.

 announce their intention to buy out the remainder of Callahan's contract, placing him on unconditional waivers.


----------



## belair

select from the Red Deer Rebels of the Western Hockey League,

*C Oleg Zaitsev*, L, 6'1, 185lbs

@Duke16 PMd


----------



## Duke16

select *Xavier Simoneau






2-54: Maxim Cajkovic, LW/RW, Saint John (QMJHL)
3-85: Michael Vukojevic, D, Kitchener (OHL)
4-116: Justin Bergeron, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
4-121: Xavier Simoneau, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)

PMing next*


----------



## dathockeydoe

select from the USHL/Liiga - LW - Matias Maccelli

pming next.

*1- 26. *_Philip Tomasino, C, Niagara (OHL)_
*3 - 88. *_Pyotr Kochetkov, G, Ryazan (VHL)_
*4 - 122.*_ Matias Maccelli, LW, (USHL/Liiga)_


----------



## Teemu

The San Jose Sharks select Max Wahlgren, forward, MODO J20

PM sent


----------



## 5cotland

select Lucas Feuk

PMd next pick


----------



## McMozesmadness

Edmonton selects: *Patrick Moynihan
*
Please PM for me!


----------



## uncleben

Teemu said:


> The San Jose Sharks select Max Wahlgren, forward, MODO J20
> 
> PM sent



Big fan of this pick


----------



## uncleben

McMozesmadness said:


> Edmonton selects: *Patrick Moynihan
> *
> Please PM for me!



PMd


----------



## heusy_79

LA pick is below

@Janne Niinimaa is up, PM sent


----------



## Habs76

LA would like to change their pick to Yevgeni Oksentyuk please


----------



## Janne Niinimaa

New Jersey is proud to select Colten Ellis.

Can someone please PM next.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Janne Niinimaa said:


> New Jersey is proud to select Colten Ellis.
> 
> Can someone please PM next.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Keean Washkurak
​


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Best value pick _______ is still on the board


----------



## dathockeydoe

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> Best value pick _______ is still on the board



Why are you doing this?


----------



## heusy_79

dathockeydoe said:


> Why are you doing this?




Lol yeah seriously. No one wants any names dropped, which makes hinting at name dropping a rather pointless exercise at best.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Hahaha just having some fun , and I didn’t name any names I’m not a complete asshole haha


----------



## heusy_79

Washington auto pick is LD Gianni Fairbrother 

PM sent to @QJL


----------



## Rathbones

dathockeydoe said:


> Why are you doing this?



Exactly.

@Hockeyfannnn91
It’s nice that your enthusiastic about the draft. But you aren’t in this draft, and you aren’t making any friends in this group who like to run and organize mocks. You’ve said you want to be a part of one, but you aren’t endearing yourself to anyone.

If you enjoy the draft so much, go find a board where they want to talk about the draft, and you can talk about all the guys you think are late round steals, and do it there, and leave us to do our draft.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Rathbones said:


> Exactly.
> 
> @Hockeyfannnn91
> It’s nice that your enthusiastic about the draft. But you aren’t in this draft, and you aren’t making any friends in this group who likes to run and organize mocks. You’ve said you want to be a part of one, but you aren’t endearing yourself to anyone.
> 
> If you enjoy the draft so much, go find a board where they want to take about the draft, and you can talk about all the guys you think are late round steals, and do it there, and leave us to do our draft.



Someone’s a little touchy , just having a little fun and not one time did I mention a player I liked or what position they played


----------



## QJL

With 130OA, the Rangers select Nikola Pasic.

Next GM pmd


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Josh Nodler*!




*1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
5*(131): *Josh Nodler
5*(136): *Isaiah Saville
5*(138)
*6*(170)
*7*(207)

PMing


----------



## heusy_79

With pick #132 the Anaheim Ducks select, from the Tri-City Storm (USHL), 

RD Ronnie Attard



1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L
1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
2-38 LW Egor Afanasyev - 6'4 201 L
4-101 C Blake Murray - 6'3 185 L
5-132 D Ronnie Attard - 6'3 207 R

PM sent to @uncleben


----------



## Duke16

Stud Muffin said:


> Select Keean Washkurak
> View attachment 226739​



Revealing my age and location here, but I went to high school with him in Waterloo. Cool to see that he'll likely be a mid-high pick in this year's Draft.

He was next on my list because of the connection and the fact that he deserved to be selected by now.


----------



## McMozesmadness

heusy_79 said:


> With pick #132 the Anaheim Ducks select, from the Tri-City Storm (USHL),
> 
> RD Ronnie Attard




f***. I thought I could wait a round on him. 

He may be my biggest sleeper in this draft.


----------



## uncleben

With the 133rd pick, the *Tampa Bay Lightning* are proud to select
from the Prince Albert Raiders,
RD, *Brayden Pachal*!





PMd @flyersdad


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Dynamo Moskva of the KHL, RHD, Andrei Pribylsky

1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)
5th Rd- 134th Overall- RHD, *Andrei Pribylsky*, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)

@OB5 otc and pmed


----------



## OB5

Vegas selects Mike Koster

GM PMed

FYI it is Mother's day and I'm out all day will be very hard for me to make my next two picks but I will do my best and will do it within the time window for sure.

Vegas has 3 5ths and is looking to trade down from 5 to 6 and 7


----------



## heusy_79

McMozesmadness said:


> ****. I thought I could wait a round on him.
> 
> He may be my biggest sleeper in this draft.




I realize his age has to be taken into consideration, but it's insane to see a Dman pot 30 goals in 48 games.


----------



## flyersdad

heusy_79 said:


> I realize his age has to be taken into consideration, but it's insane to see a Dman pot 30 goals in 48 games.



30 goals is crazy. He shot at 20%, which is better than Ben Simmons from beyond 15ft.


----------



## uncleben

OB5 said:


> FYI it is Mother's day and I'm out all day will be very hard for me to make my next two picks but I will do my best and will do it within the time window for sure.



Do we want a freeze on autos for mothers day?

We've done it for holidays and other occasions, and I feel this is as good a reason


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Isaiah Saville!






1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
5*(131): *Josh Nodler
5*(136): *Isaiah Saville
5*(138): *Kristian Tanus
6*(170)
*7*(207)

PMing


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Selects Matthew Struthers

@TT1 you’re up again


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Kristian Tanus!






1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
5*(131): *Josh Nodler
5*(136): *Isaiah Saville
5*(138): *Kristian Tanus
6*(170)
*7*(207)
*
PMing*


----------



## OB5

Vegas selects Cole Mackey-can someone PM I am mobile thanks!


----------



## heusy_79

OB5 said:


> Vegas selects Cole Mackey-can someone PM I am mobile thanks!




PM sent to @landy92mack29


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Tri-City Americans.....Sasha Mutala






pming next


----------



## OB5

Vegas selects Bryce Brodzinski!

Can someone PM? About to get in the car


----------



## flyersdad

OB5 said:


> Vegas selects Bryce Brodzinski!
> 
> Can someone PM? About to get in the car



@Rathbones otc and pmed


----------



## uncleben

landy92mack29 said:


> are proud to select from the Tri-City Americans.....Sasha Mutala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pming next



Damn. What a sleeper.


----------



## Rathbones

With the 142nd pick in the 2019 NHL entry draft, the Dallas Stars select, from KalPa Liiga Jr., D - Kim Nousiainen.
The Detroit Redwings are on the clock.
@Stud Muffin pm’ed.


----------



## dathockeydoe

uncleben said:


> Damn. What a sleeper.



He's a project. Has a long way to go imo.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Maxence Guenette 
​


----------



## jvr32

select Luke Toporowski


----------



## lanky

Jets pick Filip Koffer.

That's the end of my draft. Thanks very much Risto!

Penguins have been PMd


PickNameHeightPositionShootsPts/GmLeague2-35Ilya Nikolayev6’0CL0.61MHL2-52Yegor Spiridonov6’2CR0.95MHL4-114John Malone6’1RWR1.04USHL5-145Filip Koffer5’10RWL1.12Czech U19
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Get North

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select from Karpat, Aku Raty.

Next GM pmed.

R1, P22 - Ville Heinola
R4, P98 - Massimo Rizzo
R5, P151 - Aku Raty


----------



## Duke16

select *Hunter Jones*






2-54: Maxim Cajkovic, LW/RW, Saint John (QMJHL)
3-85: Michael Vukojevic, LHD, Kitchener (OHL)
4-116: Justin Bergeron, LHD, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
4-121: Xavier Simoneau, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)
5-147: Hunter Jones, G, Peterborough (OHL)

PMing Next


----------



## Duke16

willing to trade lower level prospects for 6th or 7th round picks


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Duke16 said:


> select *Hunter Jones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-54: Maxim Cajkovic, LW/RW, Saint John (QMJHL)
> 3-85: Michael Vukojevic, LHD, Kitchener (OHL)
> 4-116: Justin Bergeron, LHD, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
> 4-121: Xavier Simoneau, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)
> 5-147: Hunter Jones, G, Peterborough (OHL)
> 
> PMing Next



Doubt he falls into the 5th Round in the real draft. Great pickup


----------



## Duke16

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> Doubt he falls into the 5th Round in the real draft. Great pickup



He wasn't even really on my list as I usually just avoid goalies in general, but he is the #3 ranked NA goalie and had respectable numbers on a mediocre Peterborough team. Seemed like great value at this spot.


----------



## King Weber

With the 148th overall selection in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Nashville Predators are proud to select, from the Linköping HC J20 of SuperElit, Arvid Costmar (C)

​
*Name**Pos.**Shoots**Height**Weight**Team**League**Age*_Jakob Pelletier__Left Wing__Left_5'9_160 lbs__Moncton Wildcats__QMJHL__18__Harrison Blaisdell__Center__Left__5'11__180 lbs__Chilliwack Chiefs__BCHL__18__Alexei Protas__Center__Left__6'5__190 lbs__Prince Albert Raiders__WHL__18__Leevi Aaltonen__Left Wing__Left__5'9__170 lbs__KalPa__Liiga__18__ Arvid Costmar__Center __Right __5'11 __180 lbs __Linköping HC J20__SuperElit __17 _
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]@ViktorBaeArvidsson​


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

are proud to select *Josh Williams RW Medicine Hat Tigers (WHL)*
*




*
Next GM pmed


----------



## OB5

*
*
Barring any more deals Vegas looks to be done.

Still looking to unload cap, anyone is available!
*
17.* *Arthur Kaliyev, RW, Hamilton (OHL)
48. Vladislav Kolyachonok, LHD, Flint (OHL)
79: Michael Teply, LW/RW, Bili Tygri Liberec (Czech)
83: Mikhail Abramov *_*RW, *_*Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
86: Domenick Fensore LHD, USNDP/Boston University (NCAA)
110: Layton Ahac LHD, Prince George Spruce Kings/Ohio state University (NCAA)*
*135: Michael Koster, LHD, Chaska (HS-MN)
139: Cole Mackay, RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
141: Bryce Brodzinski RW, University of Minnesota (NCAA)

*


----------



## dathockeydoe

selects G Hugo Alnefelt, HV71. 

pming next.


----------



## Makaveli

Pick #180 and #187 are available to move up to an upcoming pick


----------



## Makaveli

Trade to announce:

 receive
*#180* and *#187*

 receive
*#153

@flyersdad *


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

dathockeydoe said:


> selects G Hugo Alnefelt, HV71.
> 
> pming next.



Steal of the draft considering where he got picked , nice one


----------



## flyersdad

Makaveli said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> receive
> *#180* and *#187*
> 
> receive
> *#153
> 
> @flyersdad *



confirmed


----------



## 5cotland

select Jere Innala

PMd next pick


----------



## belair

select from Sudbury Wolves of the Ontario Hockey League,

*D Liam Ross*, L, 6'2, 198lbs

@flyersdad PMd


----------



## Makaveli

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select, from *Lokomotiv Yaroslavl *of the KHL, *Kirill Slepets!






Next GM will be PM'd*


----------



## Makaveli

The Ottawa Senators draft is now complete. We are extremely happy with how our draft played out because we are very high on each player that we selected. May have payed a hefty price to trade up multiple times, but we got the guys we wanted. Definitely a step in the right direction towards the rebuild.

7: *Alex Turcotte, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
29: *Lassi Thomson, RHD, Kelowna (WHL)*
71: *Ethan Keppen, LW, Flint (OHL)*
84: *Billy Constantinou, RHD, Kingston (OHL)*
153: *Kirill Slepets, RW, Yaroslavl (KHL)
*


----------



## Teemu

The San Jose Sharks select Mason Millman, defenseman, Sagniaw Spirit

PM sent


----------



## uncleben

Working till 8 tonight
Please go ahead, I'll make my pick tonight when I get a chance!

@Tapdog pmd


----------



## Tapdog

*Selects with pick # 156 from Sioux Falls in the USHL
RHD - Maxwell Crozier
*
LA and Habs76 have been Pm'd

*With this selection the Vancouver Canucks have concluded their picks for this years entry draft and thank their fans for being such welcoming hosts. 
We remain available for potential moves should any teams look to make any or if any picks become available for prospects, unsigned RFA's or UFA's.

The following are the players selected in this years draft. We are very encourage to have acquired such a fine group of talent and are looking forward to seeing them in rookie camp very soon.

Rd 1 #19 - RC - Raphael Lavoie
Rd 1 #27 - G - Spencer Knight
Rd 1 #31 - C/RW - Brett Leason
Rd 2 #32 - LW - Brayden Tracey
Rd 2 #58 - LHD - Jackson LaCombe
Rd 4 #102 - LW - Alexander Campbell
Rd 6 #156 - RHD - Maxwell Crozier

Thank you to our host "Risto" for yet another wall to wall awesome mock, proving again why you are the "Mock Master" of HF Boards!*


----------



## heusy_79

^Actually I acquired Risto earlier in the off season so you'll have to just call him stadt from now on.


----------



## uncleben

heusy_79 said:


> ^Actually I acquired Risto earlier in the off season so you'll have to just call him stadt from now on.




Well you acquired Risto but you gave up some players as well, so we can call him Ritchistadt or Henristadt from now on too!


PS, why does it seem you always trade away Ristolainen, @Ristostadt ?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

uncleben said:


> Well you acquired Risto but you gave up some players as well, so we can call him Ritchistadt or Henristadt from now on too!
> 
> 
> PS, why does it seem you always trade away Ristolainen, @Ristostadt ?



Only this year, and only because the writing is on the wall that he's likely on the way out. I TRY to only make moves that are within the realm of real life possibility.


----------



## uncleben

With the 155th pick, the *Boston Bruins* are proud to select
from the Boston Jr. Bruins,
C, *Robert Griffin*!





@Habs76 is up (and was PMd by tapdog)


----------



## heusy_79

LA auto selects LD Mattias Norlinder

PM sent to @ViktorBaeArvidsson


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is proud to select *Danil Antropov RW Oshawa Generals (OHL)*
*




*
Next GM pmed


----------



## Stud Muffin

​Select Taro Jentzsch
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 160th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Loko Yaroslavl in the Russian Junior League...

*Ilya Mironov

1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
4 (94): Graeme Clarke, RW, 5' 11", 175 lbs, Ottawa (OHL)
4 (103): Ryder Donovan, C, 6' 3", 184 lbs, Duluth East (HS-MN) Committed to Wisconsin
6 (160): Ilya Mironov, LHD, 6' 3", 201 lbs, Yaroslavl (MHL)
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## uncleben

With the 161st pick, the *Boston Bruins* are proud to select
from the Sarnia Sting,
C, *Hugo Leufvenius*!




PM'd @McMozesmadness


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers select: *Nikita Okhotyuk

---
*
11 -* Vitctor Soderstrom*
38 -* Tobias Bjornfot*
72 -* Marcus Kallionkieli*
125 -* Patrick Moynihan*
162 -* Nikita Okhotyuk*

*
*


----------



## McMozesmadness

@heusy_79 is up.


----------



## heusy_79

The Anaheim Ducks select, from the Oshawa Generals (OHL),

LD Mitchell Brewer

1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L
1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
2-38 LW Egor Afanasyev - 6'4 201 L
4-101 C Blake Murray - 6'3 185 L
5-132 D Ronnie Attard - 6'3 207 R
6-163 D Mitchell Brewer - 6'2 201 L

PM sent to @flyersdad 


OHL Prospects: 2019 NHL Central Scouting Final Rankings
_
Still shocked at Mitchell Brewer's ranking...or lack there of this time. Not only did he not move up from his ranking at midseason (that I felt was low), but now he's unranked. I just don't get it. This is a defender with size, mobility, and physicality. He's currently the defender with the highest plus/minus in this year's playoffs and wears a letter for a team that just made the Eastern Conference finals. I think that there are some questions as to his offensive upside and as such, he'll probably fall a bit in my final rankings. BUT, he deserves to be ranked, and inside the top 100 (IMO)._


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Sioux Falls of the USHL, Center, Anthony Romano

2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)
4th Rd- 107th Overall- C, *Reece Newkirk*, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
6th Rd- 164th Overall- C, *Anthony Romano*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 180th Overall-
6th Rd- 184th Overall-
7th Rd- 187th Overall-
7th Rd- 215th Overall-


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from KooKoo of the Liiga, LHD, Peetro Seppala

1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)
5th Rd- 134th Overall- RHD, *Andrei Pribylsky*, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)
6th Rd- 165th Overall-LHD, *Peetro Seppala*, KooKoo (Liiga)
6th Rd- 169th Overall-
7th Rd- 196th Overall-
7th Rd- 201st Overall-

@ViktorBaeArvidsson otc and pmed


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is proud to select *Lean Bergmann LW Iserlohn Roosters (DEL)*






Next GM pmed


----------



## uncleben

I


ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> is proud to select *Lean Bergmann RW Iserlohn Roosters (DEL)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next GM pmed



I don't think he's eligible...

I know I previously drafted Khoderenko in another draft, but upon reflection, I don't think he's eligible, and neither is Bergmann for the same reason.


----------



## 5cotland

select Nando Eggenberger

PMd next pick


----------



## flyersdad

uncleben said:


> I
> 
> I don't think he's eligible...
> 
> I know I previously drafted Khoderenko in another draft, but upon reflection, I don't think he's eligible, and neither is Bergmann for the same reason.



2019 NHL Entry Draft - Wikipedia
I am still not sure if hes eligible because he played in North America for a couple years but he is from Germany. It says "non-North American players born in 1998 are eligible for the 2019 draft"

Bergmann was born in Oct of 1998 in Germany so I think he is eligible.


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

Select Austen Swankler

@flyersdad is up next


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

uncleben said:


> I
> 
> I don't think he's eligible...
> 
> I know I previously drafted Khoderenko in another draft, but upon reflection, I don't think he's eligible, and neither is Bergmann for the same reason.



@Ristostadt your opinion? I can change my pick if he isn’t available. It says he’s available on his elite prospects page for the 2019 draft.


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Holy Family Catholic High, Center, *Garrett Pinoniemi*

1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)
5th Rd- 134th Overall- RHD, *Andrei Pribylsky*, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)
6th Rd- 165th Overall-LHD, *Peetro Seppala*, KooKoo (Liiga)
6th Rd- 169th Overall-C, *Garrett Pinoniemi*, Holy Family (USHS)
7th Rd- 196th Overall-
7th Rd- 201st Overall-

@TT1 otc and pmed


----------



## heusy_79

flyersdad said:


> 2019 NHL Entry Draft - Wikipedia
> I am still not sure if hes eligible because he played in North America for a couple years but he is from Germany. It says "non-North American players born in 1998 are eligible for the 2019 draft"
> 
> Bergmann was born in Oct of 1998 in Germany so I think he is eligible.




Sounds right to me, and FWIW eliteprospects has him as 2019 eligible prospect.


----------



## uncleben

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> @Ristostadt your opinion? I can change my pick if he isn’t available. It says he’s available on his elite prospects page for the 2019 draft.






heusy_79 said:


> Sounds right to me, and FWIW eliteprospects has him as 2019 eligible prospect.




It's weird that EP has him listed as eligible.

Per the CBA, 8.4 a) iv) "All Players age 18 or older are eligible for claim in the Entry Draft, except... a Player age 21 or older who: (A) has not been selected in a previous Entry Draft and (B) played hockey for at least one season in North America when he was age 18, 19, or 20"

Bergmann played NA for 2 and half seasons in the USHL, and while he's only 20 right now, due to a late '98 birthday, 8.10 details " "age 21" means a Player reaching his twenty-first birthday by December 31 in the calendar year of the Entry Draft", ie. for the sake of the 2019 Draft, Bergmann is an age 21 player.


There is some speculation and rumours that "North American" translates to CHL, and does not count NCAA, USHL, NAHL, and below), but the CBA does not make that distinction itself.
That said, this is all for fun, so I don't mind you taking him.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

uncleben said:


> It's weird that EP has him listed as eligible.
> 
> Per the CBA, 8.4 a) iv) "All Players age 18 or older are eligible for claim in the Entry Draft, except... a Player age 21 or older who: (A) has not been selected in a previous Entry Draft and (B) played hockey for at least one season in North America when he was age 18, 19, or 20"
> 
> Bergmann played NA for 2 and half seasons in the USHL, and while he's only 20 right now, due to a late '98 birthday, 8.10 details " "age 21" means a Player reaching his twenty-first birthday by December 31 in the calendar year of the Entry Draft", ie. for the sake of the 2019 Draft, Bergmann is an age 21 player.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, this is all for fun, so I don't mind you taking him.



Hmm perhaps this is all a ploy for you to trick me into not taking him so that way he can fall into your hands. HA! I’ve defeated you, I have the next Draisaitl and Minnesota will now win the Stanley Cup against the Toronto Maple Leafs, and who scores the game winner you may ask? That’s right a certain German named Lean Bergmann.


----------



## uncleben

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> Hmm perhaps this is all a ploy for you to trick me into not taking him so that way he can fall into your hands. HA! I’ve defeated you, I have the next Draisaitl and Minnesota will now win the Stanley Cup against the Toronto Maple Leafs, and who scores the game winner you may ask? That’s right a certain German named Lean Bergmann.



I would've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for you meddling kids!


Can I redirect you to a Emils Gegeris, Oliver Larsen, or Janis Moser?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*It's the sixth round, so let's just let it be. Given conflicting reports, we'll give Mr. Bergmann the benefit of the doubt.*


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects *Cole Moberg*!






*1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
5*(131): *Josh Nodler
5*(136): *Isaiah Saville
5*(138): *Kristian Tanus
6*(170): *Cole Moberg*
*7*(207):

PMing


----------



## landy92mack29

are proud to select from the Prince George Cougars.....Taylor Gauthier






pming next


----------



## dathockeydoe

landy92mack29 said:


> are proud to select from the Edmonton Oil Kings......Josh Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pming next



Not sure what's more surprising.. Josh Williams being drafted.. or someone else wanting him too.


----------



## flyersdad

landy92mack29 said:


> are proud to select from the Edmonton Oil Kings......Josh Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pming next



Minnesota took him already


----------



## landy92mack29

flyersdad said:


> Minnesota took him already



fixing


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is proud to select *Mark Kastelic C Calgary Hitman (WHL)





*
Next GM pmed


----------



## Rathbones

With the 173rd pick in the 2019 NHL entry draft, the Dallas Stars select, from Karpat Liiga Jr., D - Kalle Loponen.
The Arizona Coyotes are on the clock.
@MasterMatt25 pm’ed.


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

heusy_79 said:


> With pick #132 the Anaheim Ducks select, from the Tri-City Storm (USHL),
> 
> RD Ronnie Attard
> 
> 
> 
> 1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L
> 1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
> 2-38 LW Egor Afanasyev - 6'4 201 L
> 4-101 C Blake Murray - 6'3 185 L
> 5-132 D Ronnie Attard - 6'3 207 R
> 
> PM sent to @uncleben



good drafting


----------



## heusy_79

Arizona auto picks RW Grant Silianoff

PM sent to @jvr32


----------



## heusy_79

Sens of Anarchy said:


> good drafting




Well thank you!


----------



## jvr32

select D Marc Del Gaizo

Carolina picks:
20. *Bobby Brink*
36. *Samuel Poulin*
37. *Patrik Puistola*
63. *Shane Pinto*
78. *Semyon Chistyakov*
82. *John Farinacci*
113. *Nolan Maier*
144. *Luke Toporowski*
175. *Marc Del Gaizo*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 176th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the United States National Team Development Program...

*Michael Gildon






1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
4 (94): Graeme Clarke, RW, 5' 11", 175 lbs, Ottawa (OHL)
4 (103): Ryder Donovan, C, 6' 3", 184 lbs, Duluth East (HS-MN) Committed to Wisconsin
6 (160): Ilya Mironov, LHD, 6' 3", 201 lbs, Yaroslavl (MHL)
6 (176): Michael Gildon, LW, 6' 2", 195 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Ohio State
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Ristostadt said:


> With the 176th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the United States National Team Development Program...
> 
> *Michael Gildon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
> 1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
> 3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
> 4 (94): Graeme Clarke, RW, 5' 11", 175 lbs, Ottawa (OHL)
> 4 (103): Ryder Donovan, C, 6' 3", 184 lbs, Duluth East (HS-MN) Committed to Wisconsin
> 6 (160): Ilya Mironov, LHD, 6' 3", 201 lbs, Yaroslavl (MHL)
> 6 (176): Michael Gildon, LW, 6' 2", 195 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Ohio State
> *
> Next GM has been notified.



Nice pick


----------



## heusy_79

Arizona auto selects RD William Francis

PM sent to @Ristostadt


----------



## Makaveli

heusy_79 said:


> Arizona auto selects C Oleg Zaytsev
> 
> PM sent to @Ristostadt



Already selected


----------



## heusy_79

Makaveli said:


> Already selected




Fixed, dang Russians and their multiple spellings.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 178th overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from TPS in the Finnish Junior League...

*Juuso Parssinen
*




*
1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
4 (94): Graeme Clarke, RW, 5' 11", 175 lbs, Ottawa (OHL)
4 (103): Ryder Donovan, C, 6' 3", 184 lbs, Duluth East (HS-MN) Committed to Wisconsin
6 (160): Ilya Mironov, LHD, 6' 3", 201 lbs, Yaroslavl (MHL)
6 (176): Michael Gildon, LW, 6' 2", 195 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Ohio State
6 (178): Juuso Parssinen, C, 6' 2", 203 lbs, TPS (Jr. A SM-liiga)
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## heusy_79

Nashville's pick is below


The next selection (after being traded four times) belongs to NYI, PM sent to @flyersdad


----------



## King Weber

I'd like to change my pick to Matej Blumel.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

King Weber said:


> I'd like to change my pick to Matej Blumel.



Was hoping he would drop into the 7th Round. Solid pick up!


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Sioux Falls of the USHL, Center, Ethan Phillips

*Picks:*
2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)
4th Rd- 107th Overall- C, *Reece Newkirk*, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
6th Rd- 164th Overall- C/RW, *Anthony Romano*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 180th Overall- C, *Ethan Phillips*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 184th Overall-
7th Rd- 187th Overall-
7th Rd- 215th Overall-

@landy92mack29 otc and pmed


----------



## heusy_79

flyersdad said:


> select Ethan Phillips
> 
> @landy92mack29 otc and pmed




Lol funny how that worked out, he would have been Nashville's auto


----------



## Rathbones

After a disappointing reunion, the Dallas Stars are planning on buying out Valeri Nichuskin. If you have any interest in him, now is your time to snatch him up if you want to take the gamble that he'll become his formerly high projected self. If not, he'll be bought out on the weekend.

Contract status is:
2.95 x for 2019-20
RFA after that.

My buyout costs are 0.700 for 2019-20, and 0.450 for 2020-21, so I don't hate the player, I just don't mind getting his salary off my books because of his age and buyout status.


----------



## flyersdad

heusy_79 said:


> Lol funny how that worked out, he would have been Nashville's auto



was taking Blumel or Phillips, so its really funny how it worked out


----------



## landy92mack29

select from the Swift Current Broncos....Connor Horning






Pming next


----------



## flyersdad

Trade Announcement

 acquire Valeri Nichushkin

 acquire 2020 7th Rd Pick

@Rathbones to confirm


----------



## MasterMatt25

acquires 2020 7th (via OTT)

 acquires 2019 7th

@flyersdad to confirm


----------



## flyersdad

MasterMatt25 said:


> acquires 2020 7th (via OTT)
> 
> acquires 2019 7th
> 
> @flyersdad to confirm



flyers confirm


----------



## MasterMatt25

Thank you Risto for hosting another draft! I enjoy doing these!


----------



## Makaveli

MasterMatt25 said:


> Thank you Risto for hosting another draft! I enjoy doing these!



It was really fun, I would definitely participate if there was another one. Thanks @Ristostadt !


----------



## Rathbones

flyersdad said:


> Trade Announcement
> 
> acquire Valeri Nichushkin
> 
> acquire 2020 7th Rd Pick
> 
> @Rathbones to confirm



Confirmed


----------



## OB5

Vegas around for trade talks!


----------



## uncleben

With the 182nd pick, the *Tampa Bay Lightning* are proud to select
from the Brandon Wheat Kings,
C, *Luka Burzan*!





PMd @heusy_79


----------



## OB5

Trade!

The  have trade the RFA rights of William Karlsson along with Jon Merril and Nick Holden to the for Shayne Gostisbehere and a 2020 4th round pick!


----------



## flyersdad

OB5 said:


> Trade!
> 
> The  have trade the RFA rights of William Karlsson along with Jon Merril and Nick Holden to the for Shayne Gostisbehere and a 2020 4th round pick!



flyers confirm and sign William Karlsson to a 6year deal at 6.25m/yr


----------



## OB5

Vegas signs:

Malcolm Subban: 2 years 1M AAV
Jimmy Schuldt: 1 year 900k

Vegas also calls up Cody Glass.

Still looking to shed a bit of cap.

Pacioretty, Smith, Tuch available.


----------



## heusy_79

With the 183rd selection, the Anaheim Ducks select, from the Sudbury Wolves (OHL), 

LW Nolan Hutcheson 


OHL Prospects: Sunday Top 10 - 2019 NHL Draft Re-Entries
_From start to finish this OHL season, few players in the league improved as much as Hutcheson did. The second year OHL player saw his goal production jump from 8 to 24 and he found some terrific chemistry with the talented Quinton Byfield. Hutcheson is a real big kid at 6'4, but his skating looked so much better this year compared to his rookie season. He showed some explosiveness in his stride that allowed him to keep up with Byfield, and allowed him to be a factor driving wide, looking to take the puck to the net. Hutcheson also understands his role on the ice, as someone who should be winning battles along the boards, who should be establishing position in front of the net, and who competes hard in all three zones. But he also possesses great goal scoring potential at this level. He has a heavy shot that he really started to use more this year and with his size, he is difficult to stop or tie up in transition. I also thought that Hutcheson had a very good playoffs for Sudbury. Size, improving skating ability, goal scoring potential. I am actually quite surprised that I have not heard Hutcheson's name much when talking about re-entry players for this year's draft. IMO, NHL teams would be smart to look at him closely with a later round pick before he explodes (potentially) next year. I mean, this is totally how guys like Brett Leason go undrafted. _

Looks like that will wrap up the Ducks draft, unless someone would like to flip me another pick for a 2020 7th? If not, thanks to Risto for a great mock as always. 

1-9 C Trevor Zegras - 6'0 169 L
1-28 D Thomas Harley - 6'3 188 L
2-38 LW Egor Afanasyev - 6'4 201 L
4-101 C Blake Murray - 6'3 185 L
5-132 D Ronnie Attard - 6'3 207 R
6-163 D Mitchell Brewer - 6'2 201 L
6-183 LW Nolan Hutcheson - 6'4 194 L

@flyersdad is up, sending PM


----------



## heusy_79

^Just need to get Byfield next year and I'll have a solid pack of Wolves


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from LW from HC Sparta Praha U19, Ondrej Psenicka

*Picks:*
2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)
4th Rd- 107th Overall- C, *Reece Newkirk*, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
6th Rd- 164th Overall- C/RW, *Anthony Romano*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 180th Overall- C, *Ethan Phillips*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 184th Overall-LW, *Ondrej Psenicka*, Sparta Praha U19 (Czech U19)
7th Rd- 187th Overall-
7th Rd- 215th Overall-

@Teemu otc and pmed


----------



## Teemu

The San Jose Sharks select Sam Stange, forward, Eau Claire North High

PM sent


----------



## uncleben

With the 186th pick, the *Boston Bruins* are proud to select
from Slovan Bratislava,
LW, *Adam Liska*!




@flyersdad PMd


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Minnesota of the NAHL, G, Ethan Haider

*Picks:*
2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)
4th Rd- 107th Overall- C, *Reece Newkirk*, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
6th Rd- 164th Overall- C/RW, *Anthony Romano*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 180th Overall- C, *Ethan Phillips*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 184th Overall-LW, *Ondrej Psenicka*, Sparta Praha U19 (Czech U19)
7th Rd- 187th Overall- G, *Ethan Haider*, Minnesota Magicians (NAHL)


@Habs76 otc and pmed


----------



## Habs76

Vojtech Strondala can some1 else plz pm


----------



## flyersdad

@Rathbones otc and pmed


----------



## Rathbones

With the 189th pick in the 2019 NHL entry draft, the Dallas Stars select, from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL, W - Luca Burzan
The Detroit Redwings are on the clock.
@Stud Muffin pm’ed.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Rathbones said:


> With the 189th pick in the 2019 NHL entry draft, the Dallas Stars select, from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL, W - Luca Burzan
> The Detroit Redwings are on the clock.
> @Stud Muffin pm’ed.



He was selected 182nd.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Danny Weight
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 191st overall pick in the 2019 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Vancouver Giants of the Western Hockey League...

*Trent Miner
*




*
1 (10): Peyton Krebs, C, 5' 11", 180 lbs, Kootenay (WHL)
1 (30): Connor McMichael, C, 5' 11", 174 lbs, London (OHL)
3 (67): Henry Thrun, LHD, 6' 2", 190 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Harvard
4 (94): Graeme Clarke, RW, 5' 11", 175 lbs, Ottawa (OHL)
4 (103): Ryder Donovan, C, 6' 3", 184 lbs, Duluth East (HS-MN) Committed to Wisconsin
6 (160): Ilya Mironov, LHD, 6' 3", 201 lbs, Yaroslavl (MHL)
6 (176): Michael Gildon, LW, 6' 2", 195 lbs, USA NTDP (USHL) Committed to Ohio State
6 (178): Juuso Parssinen, C, 6' 2", 203 lbs, TPS (Jr. A SM-liiga)
7 (191): Trent Miner, G, 6' 1", 182 lbs, Vancouver (WHL)
*
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## uncleben

With the 192nd pick, the *Boston Bruins* are proud to select
from the Frolunda Indians,
G, *Erik Portillo*!




@McMozesmadness PMd


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers select: *Yegor Chinakhov*


----------



## McMozesmadness

@5cotland is up


----------



## 5cotland

select Nikita Nesterenko

PMd next pick


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Edmonton Oilers select: *Nicholas Porco*


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Central Illinois of the USHL, RW, Trevor Janicke

1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)
5th Rd- 134th Overall- RHD, *Andrei Pribylsky*, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)
6th Rd- 165th Overall-LHD, *Peetro Seppala*, KooKoo (Liiga)
6th Rd- 169th Overall-C, *Garrett Pinoniemi*, Holy Family (USHS)
7th Rd- 196th Overall-RW, *Trevor Janicke*, Central Illinois Flying Aces (USHL)

@ViktorBaeArvidsson otc and pmed


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is proud to select *Filip Cederqvist RW Växjö Lakers HC (SHL)





*
Next GM pmed 
*
*


----------



## uncleben

With the 198th pick, the *Tampa Bay Lightning* are proud to select
from the Sudbury Wolves,
LW, *David Levin*!




@AveryStar4Eva


----------



## AveryStar4Eva

I swear I’m not just picking this guy because of his epic name, Gunnarwolfe Fontaine. Next GM messaged.


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Loko Yaroslav, LW/RW, Alexander Daryin and LHD, Roman
Bychkov

1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)
5th Rd- 134th Overall- RHD, *Andrei Pribylsky*, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)
6th Rd- 165th Overall-LHD, *Peetro Seppala*, KooKoo (Liiga)
6th Rd- 169th Overall-C, *Garrett Pinoniemi*, Holy Family (USHS)
7th Rd- 196th Overall-RW, *Trevor Janicke*, Central Illinois Flying Aces (USHL)
7th Rd- 200th Overall-LW/RW, *Alexander Daryin*, Loko Yaroslav (MHL)
7th Rd- 201st Overall-LHD, *Roman Bychkov*, Loko Yaroslav (MHL)

@landy92mack29 otc and pmed


----------



## landy92mack29

select from the Lethbridge Hurricanes.....Logan Barlage






pming next


----------



## Rathbones

I’ll take Henry Rybinski for pick 189 instead. 

Apparently trying to make a pick on my phone from an airplane was too difficult.

@Ristostadt


----------



## Stud Muffin

W Vasili Podkolzin 1/6
C Adam Beckman 2/60
RD Martin Hugo Has 2/61
C Karl Henriksson 3/66
G Cameron Rowe 4/97
C Keean Washkurak 5/128
RD Maxence Guenette 5/143
C Taro Jentzsch 6/159
C Danny Weight 7/190

Thanks for another great draft!!​


----------



## Get North

Pittsburgh selects from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds... Joe Carroll

PMing next GM.

R1, P22 - Ville Heinola
R4, P98 - Massimo Rizzo
R5, P146 - Aku Raty
R7, P203 - Joe Carroll


----------



## Duke16

*Greg Meireles
*
We have also come to terms with Meireles on a 3-year ELC and he will report to the Marlies next season.

2-54: Maxim Cajkovic, LW/RW, Saint John (QMJHL)
3-85: Michael Vukojevic, D, Kitchener (OHL)
4-116: Justin Bergeron, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
4-121: Xavier Simoneau, C, Drummondville (QMJHL)
5-147: Hunter Jones, G, Peterborough (OHL)
7-204: Greg Meireles, C/RW, Kitchener (OHL)

PMing next


----------



## QJL

With 205, NYR drafts Jeremie Bucheler!

Thanks, Risto.

1st round, 2 overall - Kaapo Kakko, RW
1st round, 18 overall - Moritz Seider, RHD
2nd round, 49 overall - Ryan Johnson, LHD
4th round, 100 overall - Henri Nikkanen, C
5th round, 130 overall - Nikola Pasic, LW
7th round, 205 overall - Jeremie Bucheler, RHD


----------



## uncleben

Get North said:


> Pittsburgh selects from the Czech League, HC Ocelari Trinec... Adam Raska..
> 
> PMing next GM.
> 
> R1, P22 - Ville Heinola
> R4, P98 - Massimo Rizzo
> R5, P146 - Aku Raty
> R7, P203 - Adam Raska




Raska is a 2020 prospect


----------



## belair

select from Kapitan Stupino of the MHL,

*F Amir Garayev*, L, 5'10, 172lbs

@TT1 PMd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

uncleben said:


> Raska is a 2020 prospect



Oops I missed that too lol.


----------



## Get North

uncleben said:


> Raska is a 2020 prospect



My bad. I'll change my pick to Joe Carroll.


----------



## uncleben

Get North said:


> My bad. I'll change my pick to Joe Carroll.



That's a nice pick too!


----------



## TT1

With our final pick of the draft, Montreal is happy to select *Zach Okabe!*






*1*(15):* Cam York
2*(46): *Samuel Fagemo
2*(50): *Artemi Knyazev
3*(77): *Nikita Alexandrov
4*(108): *Ryan Siedem
5*(131): *Josh Nodler
5*(136): *Isaiah Saville
5*(138): *Kristian Tanus
6*(170): *Cole Moberg*
*7*(207): *Zach Okabe*

As always, another big ty goes out to @Ristostadt for hosting another great mock <3

PMing


----------



## Get North

Pittsburgh selects from the Tri-City Americans of the WHL, Mitchell Brown.






PMing next GM.

R1, P22 - Ville Heinola - LD
R4, P98 - Massimo Rizzo - W
R5, P146 - Aku Raty - C/W
R7, P203 - Joe Carroll - LW
R7, P208, - Mitchell Brown - RD


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

is proud to select *Roddy Ross G Seattle Thunderbirds (WHL)*
*




*
That’s it for Minnesota, I think I did alright, made the forward prospect pool much deeper than it was originally. Thanks Risto for hosting as always.

MIN/1st/12th - *Matthew Boldy LW U.S National U18 Team (USDP)*
MIN/2nd/42nd - *Nathan Légaré RW Acadia-Bathurst Drakkar (QMJHL)*
MIN/3rd/73rd - *Albert Johansson LD Färjestad BK J20 (SuperElit.)*
WSH/5th/149th - *Josh Williams RW Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)*
NJD/6th/158th - *Danil Antropov RW Oshawa Generals (OHL)*
MIN/6th/166th - *Lean Bergmann LW Iserlohn Roosters (DEL)*
VGK/6th/172nd - *Mark Kastelic C Calgary Hitman (WHL)*
MIN/7th/197th - *Filip Cederqvist RW Växjö Lakers HC (SHL)*
TOR/7th/209th - *Roddy Ross G Seattle Thunderbirds (WHL)*

Next GM pmed


----------



## King Weber

Janis Jerome Moser


@Vanquish


----------



## Vanquish

Washington selects Ilya Altybarmakyan

Thank you Risto.

Next GM messaged


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

CBJ is awarded Ludvig Hedstrom.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## uncleben

With the 213th pick, the *Tampa Bay Lightning* are proud to select
from the St. Andrew's Saints,
RW, *Brendan Bowie*!



@belair PMd


----------



## uncleben

That's it for me!
Thanks for hosting, Risto!


*Boston Bruins*
Drew Helleson, RD
Dustin Wolf, G
Robert Griffin, C
Hugo Leufvenius, C
Adam Liska, LW
Erik Portillo, G
IN: Sven Baertschi, Petrus Palmu, '20 1st/2nd
OUT: Marcus Johansson

*Tampa Bay Lightning*
Albin Grewe, RW
Dmitri Sheshin, LW
Brayden Pachal, RD
Luka Burzan, C
David Levin, LW
Brendan Bowie, RW
IN: Nikolai Goldobin, Ville Husso, Zach Sanford, Chris Tanev (32.6%)
OUT: Ryan Callahan, Connor Ingram, J.T. Miller, Anton Stralman


----------



## belair

select from Sault Ste Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League,

*D Jacob LeGurrier*, L, 6'3, 198lbs

@flyersdad PMd


----------



## flyersdad

are proud to select from Edina High, LW/RW, Brett Chorske. (Lou drafting a former player’s son)

*Islanders Picks:*
2nd Rd- 44th Overall- LW, *Nicholas Robertson*, Peterborough Petes (OHL)
2nd Rd- 57th Overall- RW, *Alex Beaucage*, Rouyn-Noranda Huskies (QMJHL)
3rd Rd- 91st Overall- RW, *Tuukka Tieksola*, Karpat (Liiga)
4th Rd- 107th Overall- C, *Reece Newkirk*, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
6th Rd- 164th Overall- C/RW, *Anthony Romano*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 180th Overall- C, *Ethan Phillips*, Sioux Falls Stampede (USHL)
6th Rd- 184th Overall-LW, *Ondrej Psenicka*, Sparta Praha U19 (Czech U19)
7th Rd- 187th Overall-G, *Ethan Haider*, Minnesota Magicians (NAHL)
7th Rd- 215th Overall-LW/RW, *Brett Chorske, *Edina High (USHS)

*Flyers Picks:*
1st Rd- 8th Overall- C, *Dylan Cozens*, Lethbridge Hurricanes (WHL)
2nd Rd- 41st Overall- LHD, *Alex Vlasic*, US National Team (USDP)
3rd Rd- 65th Overall- LHD, *Zachary Jones*, Tri-City Storm (USHL)
5th Rd- 134th Overall- RHD, *Andrei Pribylsky*, Dynamo Moskva (KHL)
6th Rd- 165th Overall-LHD, *Peetro Seppala*, KooKoo (Liiga)
6th Rd- 169th Overall-C, *Garrett Pinoniemi*, Holy Family (USHS)
7th Rd- 196th Overall-RW, *Trevor Janicke*, Central Illinois Flying Aces (USHL)
7th Rd- 200th Overall- LW/RW, *Alexander Daryin*, Loko Yaroslav (MHL)
7th Rd- 201st Overall- LHD, *Roman Bychkov*, Loko Yaroslav (MHL)



@Teemu otc and pmed

Thanks @Ristostadt. These are the best.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Just out of curiosity, what is the appetite for a no-trades, draft only 4.0?*


----------



## heusy_79

Ristostadt said:


> *Just out of curiosity, what is the appetite for a no-trades, draft only 4.0?*




Ducks please!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

San Jose is awarded Tyce Thompson.

Carolina has been PM'd.


----------



## jvr32

selects G Filip Lindberg from UMass

Carolina picks:
20. *Bobby Brink*
36. *Samuel Poulin*
37. *Patrik Puistola*
63. *Shane Pinto*
78. *Semyon Chistyakov*
82. *John Farinacci*
113. *Nolan Maier*
144. *Luke Toporowski*
175. *Marc Del Gaizo*
217.* Filip Lindberg*

Thanks to @Ristostadt for hosting these!


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

Ristostadt said:


> *Just out of curiosity, what is the appetite for a no-trades, draft only 4.0?*



I’d try one , would have liked to try one with trades for the hell of it but wouldn’t bother me

And calling dibs on the redwings if it happens pls !


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

heusy_79 said:


> Ducks please!



You wanna represent your team as well haha


----------



## flyersdad

I’m here for the flyers and whatever other team


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Sign up on the new thread please.*


----------



## heusy_79

Hockeyfannnn91 said:


> You wanna represent your team as well haha




I always have taken them with their usual later picks, definitely going to milk it this year haha. 

But if you want your team better sign up in the new thread.


----------



## Teemu

Bah, first auto of the year and its on the second-to-last pick


----------



## Hockeyfannnn91

heusy_79 said:


> I always have taken them with their usual later picks, definitely going to milk it this year haha.
> 
> But if you want your team better sign up in the new thread.



Christ man had family over and got busy I didn’t know it get done right away went from asking if it was gonna happen or not like boom I’m f***ed hahaha

Oh well , I’m always jinxed anyways lol least you got your team


----------



## belair

*2019-20 Roster
*
FORWARD: (43.527)
Jaden Schwartz (5.35, 2021) - Ryan O'Reilly (7.5, 2023) - Vladimir Tarasenko (7.5, 2023)
Brayden Schenn (5.125, 2021) - Oscar Sundqvist (*1.8, 2020*) - David Perron (4.0, 2022)
Patrick Maroon (*2.0, 2020*) - *Scott Laughton* (*2.9, 2022*) - Robert Thomas (0.894, 2021)
Alex Steen (5.75, 2021) - Ivan Barbashev (*1.2, 2020*) - Jordan Kyrou (0.758, 2021)

Mackenzie MacEachern (0.750, 2020)


DEFENSE: (25.698)
Joel Edmundson (*3.85, 2023*) - Alex Pietrangelo (6.5, 2020)
Jay Bouwmeester (3.25, 2020) - Colton Parayko (5.5, 2022)
Vince Dunn (0.723, 2020) - *Cody Ceci (4.5, 2023)*

Robert Bortuzzo (1.375, 2022)

GOALTENDER: (8.68)
Jordan Binnington (*4.33, 2022*)
Jake Allen (4.35, 2021)

BUYOUT: (2.667)
Ryan Callahan (2.667, 1.567)

TOTAL: *$82.579m

2019 NHL Draft

2-59 F Vladislav Firstov*, L, 6'1, 181lbs
*3-90 G Mads Sogaard*, 6'7, 196lbs
*4-120 F Oleg Zaitsev*, L, 6'1, 185lbs
*5-152 D Liam Ross*, L, 6'2, 198lbs
*7-206 F Amir Garayev*, L, 5'10, 172lbs
*7-214 D Jacob LeGuerrier*, L, 6'3, 198lbs

Thanks @Ristostadt for hosting!


----------



## kidkosher

belair said:


> *
> 2019 NHL Draft
> 
> 2-59 F Vladislav Firstov*, L, 6'1, 181lbs
> *3-90 G Mads Sogaard*, 6'7, 196lbs
> *4-120 F Oleg Zaitsev*, L, 6'1, 185lbs
> *5-152 D Liam Ross*, L, 6'2, 198lbs
> *7-206 F Amir Garayev*, L, 5'10, 172lbs
> *7-214 D Jacob LeGuerrier*, L, 6'3,




This is a set of (mostly ) BIG BOIS


----------

